# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2013 às 11:46)

Feliz Ano Novo...

Mudamos de ano mas o marasmo... esse continua...

Manhã algo nublada e fresca... *7.8ºC*

Já nem me lembro da última geada por aqui...


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Bom Ano
Céu praticamente limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura 12.4ºC e 56%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 4.2ºC 
P 1021hpa


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2013 às 14:41)

9.5ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a aparecer a espaços.

Bom Ano Novo.


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2013 às 17:47)

acumulada do ultimo dia do ano *19.5mm*
Hoje o dia foi  pouco nublado
Temperatura actual 9.5ºC
Tº máxima de hoje 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

Boas,para o primeiro dia do ano...nevoeiro pela manhã e a tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens,dia calmo sem vento,com 8.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## JoCa (1 Jan 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite! Acabei de chegar a Lisboa do fim-de-semana longo de final de ano, passado em Lamego, Magueija, Matancinha e Régua. Em termos meteorológicos acabou por ser uma decepção. A chuva caiu mas não muito. Em relação a temperaturas as espectativas saíram furadas. À chegada a Bigorne pela A24 pelas 10h30m de Domingo a temperatura marcava 4ºc. Magueija marcava 5ºc, Matancinha 6ºc e Lamego 7ºc, ou seja, nem gelo, nem neve, nem frio para estas bandas a altitudes entre 1050 metros de Bigorne e 550 metros de Lamego. Conclusão, as temperaturas este ano nesta altura e nesta região estão cerca de 4ºc, 5ºc mais elevadas em relação aos últimos 2 anos, ou seja, valores idênticos a Lisboa no que diz respeito a mínimas. Com muita pena minha mas os Invernos cada vez são menos frios. Bom Ano 2013!


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Aqui por Bragança o dia foi de sol, a espaços e céu muito nublado. Esteve sempre bastante vento, o que ajudou à sensação de frio....

A temperatura variou entre os *3,8ºC* e os *10,6ºC*.

Neste momento vai arrefecendo, com *7,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

Boas,vento nulo com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2013 às 21:55)

boas

por aqui o primeiro dia do ano foi de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas da parte da tarde. 
não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

10.8ºC de máxima
8.6ºC de minima

atuais: 

Está um nevoeiro cerrado, não ha vento e sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2013 às 12:23)

Bom dia .

Hoje muito sol com céu limpo,vento fraco e com 12.6ºC...ao sol,quentinho .


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

Céu limpo e vento na média 10Km/h
Temperatura actual 11.8ºC e 33%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 3.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2013 às 14:53)

Boas,pela zona sul da cidade...tarde com temperatura amena e vento fraco,13.8ºC .


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Boas, por aqui sol e uma temperatura agradável de 8,1ºC. 

Mínima esta manhã de 0,8ºC e muita geada.


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

Temperatura actual 11.1ºC e 34%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 13.1ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

Boa noite , pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 8º/9º com o céu bastante nublado por nuvens altas.





Serra da Estrela hoje pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento de NNE a fazer-se sentir ,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2013 às 19:03)

Esta tarde ainda era visível a neve que caiu estes dias nas montanhas aqui a norte.





Céu limpo e 6,3ºC por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, este dia foi marcado por céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante N.

Atuais 8,6ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

Por Bragança o dia foi primaveril, com geada pela manhã (mínima de -0,3ºC) e muito sol pela tarde (máxima de 13,9ºC).

Neste momento já vai arrefecendo e estão *4,1ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes
Temperatura 10.3ºC e 29%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

Vento moderado com rajadas de NNE,máx. rajada de 31km/h,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

*1.5ºC*  e  *91%*

Boa geada em perspectiva!


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2013 às 00:29)

continua o vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes e temperatura a rondar os 8 a 9ºC

Este final de tarde na Torre com temperatura nos 3ºC


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia
Céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas de 36Km/h
Temperatura actual 8.5ºC e 43%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 7.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2013 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Manhã de geada por Bragança... a mínima foi fraquinha... *-0,9ºC * mas a boa humidade relativa do ar permitiu uma boa camada de gelo nas superfícies! 

Neste momento temos sol, céu limpo e *9,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

Boas ,dia de céu limpo e muito ventoso ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2013 às 15:31)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia tem muito agradável, como eu adoro. Céu azul limpíssimo, muito sol, e vento moderado em rajadas, por vezes forte.

Atual 12,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

Por Bragança tivemos mais uma tarde primaveril de céu limpo e uma máxima de *15,7ºC*...


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2013 às 17:37)

Temperatura actual 10.9ºC e 27%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 13.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Boas, manhã com algum nevoeiro, pouco, tarde com sol  minima de *-0.1ºC*

*Temp. 5.6ºC
HR 87%
Pressão 1035 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, manhã com algum nevoeiro, pouco, tarde com sol  minima de *-0.1ºC*
> 
> *Temp. 5.6ºC
> HR 87%
> ...



Viva Manmarlopes, 
Tenho muito gosto em verificar os seus "posts" sempre que posso, visto ter afinidade com Arganil, zona onde me desloco com bastante frequência e chego a habitar por alguns períodos.
Gostaria apenas e se me permte informar que como certamente será do seu conhecimento, o concelho de Arganil pertence ao distrito de Coimbra (serras incluídas lógicamente), pelo que pertence à Beira Litoral e não ao seguimento no fórum do Interior Norte e Centro.
Existe a designação "pinhal da Beira Interior", mas isso é uma outra coisa....
Logo os seus posts para melhor seguimento deveriam estar inseridos no seguimento do Litoral Centro 
Agradeço a atenção que disponibiza a este meu apontamento.
Obrigado


----------



## Lousano (3 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

Santos disse:


> Viva Manmarlopes,
> Tenho muito gosto em verificar os seus "posts" sempre que posso, visto ter afinidade com Arganil, zona onde me desloco com bastante frequência e chego a habitar por alguns períodos.
> Gostaria apenas e se me permte informar que como certamente será do seu conhecimento, o concelho de Arganil pertence ao distrito de Coimbra (serras incluídas lógicamente), pelo que pertence à Beira Litoral e não ao seguimento no fórum do Interior Norte e Centro.
> Existe a designação "pinhal da Beira Interior", mas isso é uma outra coisa....
> ...



Arganil pertence a este tópico.

Consulta a primeira mensagem deste tópico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2013 às 19:52)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais calmo,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Santos (3 Jan 2013 às 19:57)

Lousano disse:


> Arganil pertence a este tópico.
> 
> Consulta a primeira mensagem deste tópico.



Caro amgo,

Muito obrigado pelo seu amável e prestável comentário.
Nem necessito veriificar se tal informa.
Uma vez mais, agradeço a sua prestável informação
Tenha um excelente final de tarde 
(mas olhe que a Arganil pertence ao distrito de Coimbra )


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2013 às 20:22)

Boas noites.

Por cá, continua o céu limpo e estreladinho, perfeito para ver uma dada chuva de estrelas, segundo soube estar prevista para hoje. 

Atual 8,7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

Boa noite, pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 8º e os 9ºc com o vento a soprar fraco a bonançoso ,aumentado a sensação de frio devido ao Windchill. Sigo com 3.3ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Boas,vento fraco e com 7.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2013 às 22:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com vento geralmente fraco, moderado durante a madrugada. 

8.2ºC de minima
13.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraquinho e sigo com 8.4ºC


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

Temperatura 5.8ºC e 41%hr


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Bragança 1,6°C actuais...


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo com 3,2ºC e já com alguma geada. 

O dia foi bastante quente para inícios de Janeiro, máxima de 12,1ºC na minha estação e de 14,1ºC na estação do IM. A mínima foi de 0,7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2013 às 06:25)

Bom dia, obrigado *Santos* pela sua atenção  neste momento *-1.7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

céu limpo, embora existam algumas neblinas junto dos rios, e *4,4ºC*.

A mínima foi de *-1,4ºC*, com formação de geada.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

Santos disse:


> Caro amgo,
> 
> Muito obrigado pelo seu amável e prestável comentário.
> Nem necessito veriificar se tal informa.
> ...



De facto Arganil pertence ao distrito de Coimbra, mas como já foi referido parte do distrito de Coimbra pertence a este tópico, nomeadamente os concelhos de Arganil, Góis, Oliveira do Hospital, Pampilhosa da Serra e Tábua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2013 às 12:09)

Bom dia .

Dia de céu limpo e muito sol ,a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Santos (4 Jan 2013 às 12:40)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, obrigado *Santos* pela sua atenção  neste momento *-1.7ºC*



Obrigado Manmarlopes 
5*****


----------



## Santos (4 Jan 2013 às 12:45)

MSantos disse:


> De facto Arganil pertence ao distrito de Coimbra, mas como já foi referido parte do distrito de Coimbra pertence a este tópico, nomeadamente os concelhos de Arganil, Góis, Oliveira do Hospital, Pampilhosa da Serra e Tábua.



Obrigado pela disponibilidade MSantos
Sim, de acordo com a divisão praticada neste tópico e como já informado tudo correcto


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2013 às 13:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada *2.2ºC*
Temperatura actual *12.7ºC* e *26%hr*
P1038hpa


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Temperatura actual 9.7ºC e 29%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 13.4ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

Céu limpo e 5,8ºC.

Extremos hoje de 0,9ºC / 9,9ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

Temperatura 6ºC
P1038hpa


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Jan 2013 às 20:27)

Boa noite ,pela serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 9º e os 10º com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado , nos vales e em especial nos mais distantes da serra formação de geada , nos vales mais próximos da serra a formação de geada não era tão evidente devido ao vento que se fez sentir durante a noite . Sigo com 3.3ºc


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

Boas, faz  com *2.5ºC*,

*HR 94%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Boas,tarde com temperatura amena e vento fraco,já vai fazendo algum frio ,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2013 às 21:59)

Temperatura 4.9ºC e 46%hr
Tudo calmo


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

4,5ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

0,8ºC / 12,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

boas
o dia foi de céu limpo sem vento, com alguma geada, nao muita tambem pelo vento fraco que houve durante a noite. 

temperaturas: 

1.9ºC de minima
13.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

estou em Gouveia, esta tudo calmo, não ha vento o céu esta limpo e sigo com 4.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2013 às 08:47)

Bom dia, um belo _camadão_ de geada  minima de *-2.8ºC*

*Actuais: -1.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia nasce solarengo mas com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e ambiente de primavera.

Atual 9,5ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Bom dia
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 11.8ºC e 31%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 0.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2013 às 13:41)

Boas, muito sol  com *14.2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

Boas tardes.

Por Cá, o céu está bastante nublado por nuvens altas, e o vento é nulo.

Atuais 12,1ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Jan 2013 às 15:52)

panda disse:


> Bom dia
> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> Temperatura actual 11.8ºC e 31%hr
> Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 0.8ºC



A EMA do aeródromo da Covilhã registou uma mínima de *-2,6ºC*. Bem fresquinho!


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Temperatura actual 13.5ºC e 27%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 16.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2013 às 17:01)

Mais um dia bem agradável por Bragança.

A madrugada foi de geada, com uma mínima de *-1,3ºC* e a tarde soalheira, com máxima de *15,1ºC*.

Por esta altura o sol e a temperatura tendem a descer... *11,1ºC* actuais


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 12.9ºC e de uma mínima de 2.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2013 às 19:32)

Por aqui continuam os dias mais típicos da Primavera que do Inverno. 

Extremos de hoje:

0,9ºC / 12,2ºC


Muito vermelho o pôr-do-sol hoje.






Céu limpo e 7,6ºC por agora.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

Boa noite , por aqui amanheceu com uma valente camada de geada para depois dar lugar a um dia bem ameno , sigo com 2.6ºc.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Temperatura actual 6.4ºC e 50%hr
P1034hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

boas

por Gouveia o dia veio com bastante geada, mas depois disso o dia ate foi agradável. Não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

-0.9ºC de minima
11.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 3.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia, a minha EM registou hoje uma minima de *-3.7ºC*  neste momento algum nevoeiro que subiu de manhã sigo com *-1.4ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2013 às 09:59)

Boas, por agora* 2.4ºC* e sol


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2013 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Por aqui uma manhã em tudo semelhante às dos dias anteriores. Sigo com céu quase sem nuvens e 2,8ºC. Mínima de 0,4ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2013 às 13:59)

Céu limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura actual 14.6ºC e 31%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.3ºC
P1029hpa


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2013 às 15:52)

12.4ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2013 às 18:02)

Temperatura actual 9.9ºC e 52%hr
Temperatura máxima 15.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

boas

por Gouveia p dia foi quentinho apesar do frio de manha, levantei-me as 10h não sei se houve geada mas é provável que sim. não houve vento.

temperaturas:

-0.4ºC de minima
11.2ºC de máxima

atualmente já em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 6.7ºC


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

estão 5.8ºC e 66%hr


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

Boa noite , por aqui mais uma camada de geada e hoje notei um pouco mais fresco de que ontem , por agora sigo com 0.9ºc .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

Boas,ontem e hoje dias de sol e frescas pela noite ,com 6.5ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de ontem 1.9ºC / 15.7ºC.
Dados de hoje  1.1ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

Mais um belo dia de primavera por terras brigantinas com geada pela manhã (mínima de -1,8ºC) e calor pela tarde (máxima de 16,0ºC)

Neste momento registo *0,6ºC* com 97% de hr


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

Às 21h de ontem Moncorvo tinha 0,9ºC, o nevoeiro que por lá está deve estar a provocar uma sincelada brutal.

Teve mínima de -1,6ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 0.6ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada -0.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

Por Bragança o dia começou com nevoeiro e uma mínima de *-2,6ºC*.

Neste momento ainda a negativos... *-0,4ºC* actuais


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

Às 11h, a EMA da Covilhã ainda com temperatura bem fresquinha de *0,9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2013 às 14:02)

Boas,depois de alguns dias de sol...hoje,ainda não foi visto ,pela manhã muito nevoeiro e ,continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas com vento nulo,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2013 às 16:37)

Depois do nevoeiro o céu ficou nublado
Temperatura actual 8.8ºC e 53%hr
P1028hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2013 às 18:03)

Boas,continua o céu encoberto e vento nulo,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.5ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

Temperatura actual 8ºC e 61%hr
Dados de hoje -0.7 / 8.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Temperaturas brutais por Moncorvo nas últimas horas e mais frias que ontem durante o dia, apesar da mínima ter sido mais alta. O forte nevoeiro que se tem feito sentir e os altos níveis de humidade devem estar a provocar uma sensação térmica aterradora .


> 2013-01-07 00h	 *0.5	*
> 2013-01-07 01h	 *0.1	*
> 2013-01-07 02h	* -0.3*
> 2013-01-07 03h	 *-0.1	*
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=654&idEstacao=654


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Só espero que este nevoeiro dissipe, senão é complicado andar na estrada pela manhã, acontecem sempre acidentes...


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

Boa noite , pela serra a temperatura nos 5ºc e o céu bastante nublado , por agora sigo com 8.3º.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto durante todo o dia... houve algum nevoeiro sobre o rio. 
havia também bastante geada. 

temperaturas: 

-0.2ºC de minima
9.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 8.2ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Um dia de inverno por aqui graças ao nevoeiro.

Extremos de hoje:

-0,7ºC / 4,6ºC


Uma manhã um pouco mais complicada devido ao sincelo. 

Por agora 1,9ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

Na minha estação a temperatura variou entre os *-2,6ºC* e os 5,7ºC. A humidade relativa do ar entre os 87% e os 98%.

Por agora estão *0,6ºC*


----------



## CSOF (7 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

hoje o nevoeiro não dissipou durante todo o dia, ficando tudo neste estado:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Boas,tudo calmo  com o céu ainda muito nublado...nada se mexe ,nem a temperatura,com 8.6ºC .


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2013 às 22:58)

Belas imagens de Sincelo, CSOF!

Parabéns!


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2013 às 22:58)

belas fotos de gelo


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

CSOF disse:


>


Grande sincelada


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

Espectacular CSOF bela paisagem


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Nevoeiro e 0,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia

Continua o nevoeiro por aqui, neste momento 0,7ºC. 

Mínima de -0,7ºC com a formação de algum sincelo.


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2013 às 10:37)

*0,4ºC* actuais com mínima de -1,7ºC na minha zona...

Penso que se o nevoeiro não dissipar, deveriam espalhar sal nas estradas antes da chuvinha da próxima madrugada... senão, com esse ar frio aí concentrado, o piso vai ficar muito "pouco aderente"...


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2013 às 13:38)

Boas!

Manhã gelada de nevoeiro em Bragança, quando sai de casa por volta da 8h da manhã era visível algum sincelo. 

Por agora o nevoeiro persiste tal como as baixas temperaturas os rondar os 2ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2013 às 16:16)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 10.8ºC e 43%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.6ºC
Temperatura máxima 12.2ºC
P1027hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

Boas,manhã com sol e céu limpo,tarde com céu muito nublado ,vento nulo com 11.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 16:33)

Por aqui o céu apresenta umas nuvens bem estranhas, como se aproxima-se uma tempestade!!


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2013 às 17:58)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por aqui o céu apresenta umas nuvens bem estranhas, como se aproxima-se uma tempestade!!




Deves estar no tópico errado 


O dia de hoje foi marcado pelo nevoeiro em Bragança, persistiu durante todo o dia e ainda dura a esta hora. A estação do IM de Bragança era a que apresentava temperatura mais baixa de todo país às 17h UTC, marcava apenas de 2.2ºC


----------



## mborgespires (8 Jan 2013 às 18:10)

Em Mirandela, o nevoeiro continua, 5 dias seguidos e temperaturas entre os 1º e os 4ºC, 84% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

Continua tudo calmo com céu muito nublado,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Continua tudo calmo com céu muito nublado,com 9.9ºC.



Já caíram uns pingos há momentos!


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

Boa noite , pela serra dia de céu nublado com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 6º/7ºc , sigo com 10.6º.

Boas fotos CSOF.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, apesar do frio de manha não houve geada. caíram alguns chuviscos durante a tarde que só de para molhar o chão. não houve vento.

temperaturas: 

-0.2ºC de minima
12.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 9.3ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Chuvinha, nevoeiro e frio (*3,9ºC*).


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jan 2013 às 11:10)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Chuvinha, nevoeiro e frio (*3,9ºC*).



Olá Pedro!

Podes-me facultar o link da página dessa webcam? Parece-me localizada na câmara municipal (pelourinho).

Por aqui a manhã continua fria, com nevoeiro e chuvisco! A temperatura ronda os 5C, sem vento.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta e com alguma chuva fraca aqui pelo Nordeste, por agora as temperaturas rondam os 4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Boas,hoje dia de ...mas fraca com ,com 6.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (9 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá Pedro!
> 
> Podes-me facultar o link da página dessa webcam? Parece-me localizada na câmara municipal (pelourinho).
> 
> Por aqui a manhã continua fria, com nevoeiro e chuvisco! A temperatura ronda os 5C, sem vento.



Caro Paulo H,

O _website_ está todo em flash, o acesso à camera é no botão Directo no canto superior direito da página da CMCovilhã, mesmo à esquerda do campo de pesquisa.

http://www.cm-covilha.pt/

Edição:
Após uma pesquisa no Google lá cheguei a um link directo 

http://webcamcvl.dyndns.org:8181/mjpg/video.swf

Cumprimentos


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

6ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com chuva fraca.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

5,9ºC e chuva fraca também por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2013 às 18:48)

Boas,o nevoeiro a manter-se toda a tarde e continua...está escuro que se farta ,não chove e está um ambiente ,com 6.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 8.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

A chuva voltou mas fraca e o nevoeiro levantou ,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

Chuva e algum nevoeiro
 acumulada 5.0mm
Temperatura actual 6.3ºC
Tº máxima de hoje 8.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos mas intensos. o vento esteve fraquinho durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

8.1ºC de minima
13.8ºC de máxima

atuais: 

não chove no momento, não ha vento e ha algum nevoeiro. sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Jan 2013 às 22:21)

Boa noite ,por aqui também chove ,altenando entre chuva miudinha e com mais intensidade ,sigo com 11.9ºc.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá Pedro!
> 
> Podes-me facultar o link da página dessa webcam? Parece-me localizada na câmara municipal (pelourinho).
> 
> Por aqui a manhã continua fria, com nevoeiro e chuvisco! A temperatura ronda os 5C, sem vento.





CptRena disse:


> Caro Paulo H,
> 
> O _website_ está todo em flash, o acesso à camera é no botão Directo no canto superior direito da página da CMCovilhã, mesmo à esquerda do campo de pesquisa.
> 
> ...



Olá Paulo, o CptRena já respondeu por mim, a imagem é mesmo obtida a partir do edifício da câmara municipal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2013 às 06:23)

Boas, por aqui *11.7ºC* sem


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Chuva aculada 0.7mm
Temperatura actual 8.1ºC e 80%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 6.3ºC
P1025hpa


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

Bom dia!

O sol vai brilhando por aqui embora o céu esteja com algumas nuvens, o vento está fraco. 

A temperatura hoje está consideravelmente mais alta do que nos últimos dias, por agora nas estações meteo da cidade as temperaturas variam entre os 7ºC e os 10ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2013 às 11:33)

*10.01.1757* – Notícia de que a neve esteve 10 dias sem derreter nas ruas da vila de Moncorvo.

Quando volta a ocorrer ? Ninguém sabe, talvez quando o planeta arrefecer 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2013 às 16:17)

Boas,tal como ontem...nevoeiro  e não chove,ainda choveu de madrugada e parte da manhã,com 11.1ºC e com vento nulo.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> *10.01.1757* – Notícia de que a neve esteve 10 dias sem derreter nas ruas da vila de Moncorvo.
> 
> Quando volta a ocorrer ? Ninguém sabe, talvez quando o planeta arrefecer 3ºC.



Para arrefecer 3C de temperatura média anual, aqui no nosso retangulo continental, então arrefecerá uns 10C em Nova Iorque! 

Por muito que não queiramos, somos mesmo um país num cantinho do paraíso, protegido por um AA que não nos dá descanso e da bela corrente do golfo!


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jan 2013 às 18:58)

Boa noite , pela serra dia bem ameno com as temperaturas a oscilar entre os 10º e os 13ºc , em função da altitude , sigo com 13.1º.





Deixo-vos esta foto obtida  pela serra creio que o ano passado , com estas temperaturas e precipitação é que era, note-se o valor da temperatura é o Windchill.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui *12.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2013 às 20:21)

Boas,o nevoeiro voltou em força ,com 10.2ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Nonnu (10 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Vou passar semana de 21 a 25 janeiro em pitoes das junias, aluguei la uma casa...
a ideia é ver neve, e ver nevar, e descobrir a beleza da zona com manto branco, tentei marcar em data que "eu imagino, olhando para os modelos"
irá ter elemento branco...

Espero nao me sair como se costuma dizer, o tiro pela colatra..
e apenas levar com chuva os 5 dias...

tambem tenho ideia de num doas dias ir ate ao lago de sanabria

haver vamos... se correr bem coloco fotos da aventura aqui em topico   proprio..


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

Nonnu disse:


> Vou passar semana de 21 a 25 janeiro em pitoes das junias, aluguei la uma casa...
> a ideia é ver neve, e ver nevar, e descobrir a beleza da zona com manto branco, tentei marcar em data que "eu imagino, olhando para os modelos"
> irá ter elemento branco...
> 
> ...



Boa viagem! 

Mesmo que não vejas neve vale sempre a pena o passeio por essa zona bem bonita, se fores à Sanabria não te esqueças de dar também um salto a Bragança

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Por Bragança tivemos um dia sem precipitação em que o sol brilhou em alguns períodos, por agora as temperaturas rondam os 6ºC/7ºC nas estações meteo da cidade, não há vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado e morno com a minima acima dos 10ºC. 
extremos: 

11.4ºC de minima 
14.1ºC de maxima

atuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2013 às 22:16)

Dia nublado por Bragança, com poucas abertas.

A temperatura variou entre os *5,6ºC* de mínima e os *12,6ºC* de máxima.

Neste momento muita humidade, *98%*, e *6,0ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jan 2013 às 06:16)

Bom dia, por aqui começamos com *9.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Boas,mais um dia que nasceu com nevoeiro bastante cerrado ...durou até ao meio da manhã ,já lá vão 3 dias sem ver o sol ,céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento muito fraco,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2013 às 14:51)

Por aqui começou uma chuva fraca a cair,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

Boas,tarde com chuva fraca e continua,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

Boas,neste momento nevoeiro e chove com alguma intensidade,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

Boas,por aqui o céu já cheio de estrelas...coisa que não se via algumas noites ,o nevoeiro começou a levantar e a temperatura a descer,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

Há 8 minutos, o SnowLândia Tuga, publicou o seguinte na sua página do facebook:



> A snowlândia foi até à estância e olhem só? Lá em cima romperam o saco da farinha  Finalmente neveeeee



É a primeira neve do fim-de-semana.
Durante a tarde, segundo os mesmos, a precipitação que ocorreu na serra foi sempre em forma de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

Dia sem grande interesse em termos meteo por aqui, o céu esteve nublado com algumas abertas.

As estações dos nossos companheiros Z13 e fil marcam valores que rondam os 8ºC e 7ºC respectivamente.

P.S. - Infelizmente não tenho estação fiável e recorro aos dados das estações dos nossos colegas, por vezes ponho os meus dados mas são meramente indicativos. Infelizmente a estação meteo da ESAB-IPB não tem estado activa nas ultimas semanas como sou aluno da ESAB vou tentar saber o que se passa.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

*7,7ºC* actuais.... pensei que pudesse estar mais frio... 

Os extremos de temperatura foram de *5,7ºC* a *11,1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2013 às 09:02)

Boas, alguns aguaceiros

*Temp. 9.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de W
 2.7 mm*


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2013 às 09:47)

Por Bragança tudo tranquilo, céu nublado e *5,9ºC*

Mínima de 4,9ºC...  bem sei que o frio em altitude só começa a entrar a meio da tarde... mas estas temperaturas não animam nada!


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2013 às 10:30)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 8.8ºC e 60%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 6.6ºC
 acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

panda disse:


> Céu nublado e vento fraco
> Temperatura actual 8.8ºC e 60%hr
> Tº mínima desta madrugada 6.6ºC
> acumulada 0.5mm



Alguém sabe se há bastante neve na serra da estrela, já que parece que nevou bastante ontem a noite?


----------



## CSOF (12 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Bom dia, por aqui  a temperatura vai baixando lentamente, 6,5ºC por agora, com 4,0 mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

Rainstorm disse:


> Alguém sabe se há bastante neve na serra da estrela, já que parece que nevou bastante ontem a noite?



https://www.facebook.com/pages/SnowLândia-Tuga/441365429233287?ref=stream


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 13:36)

Boas!

Céu nublado por aqui com vento moderado, neste momento chove fraco, a minha estação marca 7.1ºC.

Estamos na expectativa em relação a uns flocos de neve... Será??


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 14:49)

Céu com boa cor...chove moderado e o vento faz-se sentir com intensidade...temperatura em queda! 6,5º


----------



## Serrano (12 Jan 2013 às 15:31)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 8ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

Vento moderado e chuva fraca bastante gelada
Temperatura actual 9.2ºC e  50%hr


----------



## jonaslor (12 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Há cerca de 20m caiu forte aguaceiro misturado com neve... 
Neste momento; 3,9º C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

Já bastante neve no Cebreiro (Lugo) e Manzaneda (Ourense) é o que se pode ver nas webcam´s da CRTVG... Será que chegará algo cá nas próximas horas? 

http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/o-cebreiro#.UPGQkG_tTSg

*Cotas previstas:

AEMET: 600m
IM: 600/800m
MeteoGalicia: 700m (algo mais baixa durante a noite)*


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Bragança vai chovendo fraco, a neve ainda está longe, a temperatura anda pelos 5ºC/6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

Boas,hoje já houve sol e vento...coisa que já não se via alguns dias e o ar a correr ,já houve alguns aguaceiros de tarde e neste momento mais uns tantos,ambiente a ficar ,com 9.1ºC.


Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

Por Bragança mais um pequeno aguaceiro... e *5,3ºC*...

As próximas 2/3 horas prometem alguma animação... e depois... só de madrugada!


----------



## mborgespires (12 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

Falou-se que vinha aí muito frio, mas aqui em Mirandela, nublado, mas ainda não choveu hoje. Algum vento. 

Temp. Ext: 10,2ºC
HR 67%
Pressão atm: 1010 hPa
Vento de OSO com rajadas de 2,1 km/h

(Estação meteorológica Lacrosse Technology WS1501)


----------



## Hermano1x (12 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Por aqui em vila real esta 5,5ºc e tem estado a chover bem


----------



## The-One-Divinal (12 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

Na guarda ainda sem elemento branco?


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2013 às 18:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, com aguaceiros moderados depois do meio da tarde. 

atuais: 

Chove moderado, vento fraco e sigo com 7.2ºC depois de uma maxima de 10.2ºC


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2013 às 18:16)

Estradas cortadas na Serra da Estrela


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2013 às 18:22)

Chuva fraca com 3.5º


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 18:22)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança chove com as temperaturas a rondar os 4ºC, na Serra da Nogueira se calhar já lá cai qualquer coisa. 

(quem me dera poder lá ir espreitar)


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

Boas tardes..

Por aqui estamos neste momento com 4.3 graus..

Acabei de chegar da Serra das Meadas - Serra de Montemuro.. onde aos cerca de 750 metros começa a cair neve misturada com chuva.. até cerca do 950 metros, nota-se que os flocos estão um pouco mais secos mas ainda nada de especial.. a 1000 metros está um grau..

Vamos ver o que nos aguarda as proximas horas..


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 18:25)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Bragança chove com as temperaturas a rondar os 4ºC, na Serra da Nogueira se calhar já lá cai qualquer coisa.
> 
> (quem me dera poder lá ir espreitar)



Lá para as 22.30 já dou noticias da Serra...1º há que deitar os putos!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 18:26)

Ronny disse:


> Boas tardes..
> 
> Por aqui estamos neste momento com 4.3 graus..
> 
> ...



eu acho que cota vai descer...e a precipitação também!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 18:27)

Abaixo dos 3ºC as hipóteses de cair neve aumentam claramente... 

O aviso do IM por neve para Vila Real está já em vigor desde as 18h, que tenha conhecimento na minha aldeia (altutide média 722m) ainda nada, vamos aguardar.

Não entendo porque Viseu não tem aviso, é o cúmulo dos disparates dos avisos do IM já muito discutidos por aqui!


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 18:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu acho que cota vai descer...e a precipitação também!



Eu também acho que sim.. Marco.. pena é a precipitação ir diminuir..

Na Webcam da Gralheira ainda não se vê nada de nada...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

Ronny disse:


> Eu também acho que sim.. Marco.. pena é a precipitação ir diminuir..
> 
> Na Webcam da Gralheira ainda não se vê nada de nada...



Vamos ver para o final da semana...o Europeu vai mostrando alguma coisa, mas os modelos têm andado muito voláteis...abraço. É ir acompanhando pelo satélite! www.sat24.nl (já deves utilizar mas de qualquer das formas)


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

Boas, por aqui estão à volta de 4ºC (o sensor de temperatura da minha estação pifou) e chuvisca com muito vento o que é mau para a neve. Veremos o que é que a madrugada nos traz.


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

chove bem por aqui..


----------



## bigfire (12 Jan 2013 às 19:14)

Boas noticias para o pessoal de Vila Real, passei por a serra do Alvão com cerca de 1250 metros de altitude, e praticamente esteve toda a tarde a nevar, é claro que havia períodos de água-neve, a temperatura praticamente se manteve nos 2ºC durante toda a tarde, sem acumulação, mas já deu para matar saudades.


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2013 às 19:23)

Neva na Serra da Estrela com alguma intensidade, jipes da policia não param por causa do transito, aos 1600m a acumulação de neve já da para enterrar as botas 

amanha vou la tirar umas fotos


----------



## invent (12 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

Fotos da Serra da Estrela, partilhadas no facebook pelo SnowLândia Tuga.


----------



## Hermano1x (12 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

bigfire disse:


> Boas noticias para o pessoal de Vila Real, passei por a serra do Alvão com cerca de 1250 metros de altitude, e praticamente esteve toda a tarde a nevar, é claro que havia períodos de água-neve, a temperatura praticamente se manteve nos 2ºC durante toda a tarde, sem acumulação, mas já deu para matar saudades.



Logo a noite la vou eu dar a voltinha a ver se vejo algo


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2013 às 20:01)

Neste momento ja não neva e ja cortaram as estradas para a Serra da Estrela, na lagoa comprida a acumulação de neve na estrada ronda os 6 a 8 cm, dito por um amigo meu que por la trabalha.


----------



## jonaslor (12 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

(foto: Carlos Amaro)

Portela do Arão - Loriga, 1000 mts altitude. 17 horas e 45 minutos
Temperatura - 4.º C


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Na Gralheira já deve ter nevado.. pelo menos a ver pelo para-brisas do carro no canto inferior esquerdo da webcam... ver link 

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## bigfire (12 Jan 2013 às 20:45)

Hermano1x disse:


> Logo a noite la vou eu dar a voltinha a ver se vejo algo



Então espero que traga notícias ainda melhores do que as minhas, esperamos pelo seu relato!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

Vou à Serra! Até já


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vou à Serra! Até já



Leva a máquina!


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

Temperatura actual 7.2ºC


----------



## Ronny (12 Jan 2013 às 21:13)

Parece que se confirma.. neve começa a acumular na Gralheira.. 

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

Já neva em Chaves a 750m / 800m!


----------



## Cheiroso (12 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

podes dizer-me onde em concreto.

Gostaria de dar uma voltinha ainda hoje à noite!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Argemil da Raia (Travancas)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 21:21)

Sobe pela bolideira e dá um giro por Dadim / Travancas / São Cornélio e Argemil!


----------



## Cheiroso (12 Jan 2013 às 21:21)

Não está longe... Estou em Vila Verde da Raia.... Acho que vou dar uma voltinha... espero ter sorte!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

Cheiroso disse:


> Não está longe... Estou em Vila Verde da Raia.... Acho que vou dar uma voltinha... espero ter sorte!



Leva maquina fotográfica! Assim é te mais facil subires por Sto. António de Monforte e Mairos.  Em Paradela não neva nem chove!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Boas,de vez em quando uns aguaceiros puxados a vento,neste momento céu limpo,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Tenho informação fidedigna de que neva com intensidade do noroeste do concelho de Vinhais a 770 metros de altitude e já começa a acumular.   :P


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui vai chovendo

*Temp. 7.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de W
Precipitação 10.0 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

A parte mais fria da depressão está a entrar agora, acompanhada claro pela diminuição da precipitação. Só quando chegarem (e se chegarem) aqueles núcleos que se vêem a girar na imagem é que podemos de facto ter uma nevada!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Aqui por Bragança o céu limpou, pelo menos para já não vai nevar

A minha estação marca 3.0ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

Vim agora da Serra da Nogueira e o cenário é o seguinte:
Está a nevar apartir dos 900m e acumula a partir dos 1100m, nevava com intensidade, e verifica-se claramente o efeito orográfico, ou seja quando desci em Bragança está o céu limpo!









Esta é em frente à casa do meu irmão...na alemanha...só para fazer inveja! ehehehe





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2013 às 22:54)

Boas,céu com algumas nuvens e um vento fresco ,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

Bom registo Ferreira, aqui em baixo acho que vamos morrer na praia quando havia precipitação não havia frio, agora que o frio começa a entrar em força a precipitação não chega cá a baixo.


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vim agora da Serra da Nogueira e o cenário é o seguinte:
> Está a nevar apartir dos 900m e acumula a partir dos 1100m, nevava com intensidade, e verifica-se claramente o efeito orográfico, ou seja quando desci em Bragança está o céu limpo!
> 
> 
> Esta é em frente à casa do meu irmão...na alemanha...só para fazer inveja! ehehehe



Só aí há mais neve do que no topo da serra da estrela!!


----------



## Cheiroso (12 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

são de facto belos registos.

Já agora fica um pouco do que vi em Umea, Suecia, esta semana.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

MSantos disse:


> Bom registo Ferreira, aqui em baixo acho que vamos morrer na praia quando havia precipitação não havia frio, agora que o frio começa a entrar em força a precipitação não chega cá a baixo



Já estamos habituados...vamos aguardar por dias melhores!


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

tudo calmo por aqui, nao chove agora sem vento e sigo com 5.7ºC


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vim agora da Serra da Nogueira e o cenário é o seguinte:
> Está a nevar apartir dos 900m e acumula a partir dos 1100m, nevava com intensidade, e verifica-se claramente o efeito orográfico, ou seja quando desci em Bragança está o céu limpo!



Bom registo, obrigado pelo esforço de ir à procura dela. A ver se passa aí em Bragança uma nuvem mais incontinente durante a madrugada


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

Neste momento por aqui 3.8ºc, olhando para o radar vem a caminho mais precipitação, vamos ver se um aguaceiro mais forte faça com que a precipitação passe a neve. Neste momento a cota por aqui ronda os 900m.


----------



## Paula (13 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html

Cenário bem bonito


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já estamos habituados...vamos aguardar por dias melhores!



Sim, já estamos habituados, este tipo de entradas não nos costuma ser favorável... Melhores dias virão. 

Por agora 2.5ºC, sem precipitação... Talvez alguma nuvem perdida deixe meia dúzia de flocos durante a madrugada.

O IPMA sabendo que a maioria das pessoas só olha para a previsão significativa do site arriscou, na minha opinião, em colocar o símbolo de neve para amanhã de manhã.


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

Neste momento por aqui cai algumas farrapas misturadas pela chuva que vem puxada a vento, 3.9ºc com 60% de Humidade


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

Paula disse:


> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html
> 
> Cenário bem bonito


----------



## Ricardo TT (13 Jan 2013 às 04:23)

Boa noite a todos.Cheguei agora a casa,andei pela Serra do Marão e estava pintada Neve, principalmente no seu ponto mais alto(1415M),registei uma temperatura de -1ºC de mínima e no ponto mais baixo 2ºC e algum vento.
Para finalizar o passeio pela madrugada ainda passei pela Serra do Alvaõ e o cenario estava muito idêntico,a registar mais intensidade de Neve aos 1283 Metros, ou seja,no seu ponto mais alto.Um passeio muito agradavel já tinha saudades da Neve.
Já agora alguem tem novidades da Zona de Montalegre,Serra do Larouco?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2013 às 04:45)

Neste momento caem alguns flocos no meio do chuvisco fino, apesar da temperatura de 2,6ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (13 Jan 2013 às 05:03)

ta chover aqui em vila real 4ºc


----------



## mborgespires (13 Jan 2013 às 09:26)

Em Mirandela, o sol está a aparecer depois de nevoeiro cerrado.
Temp.: 3,6ºC
HR: 83%
Vento: OSO


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia, manhã com muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 6.5ºC (Minima de 4.5ºC)
HR 99%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo 
Precipitação 3.0 mm*


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2013 às 10:40)

Chove fraco com cerca de 3.2º...provavelmente deve continuar a nevar em Nogueira. Vou ver se dou lá num saltinho!


----------



## Serrano (13 Jan 2013 às 10:43)

6.8ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a querer surgir... Olhando para a zona das Penhas Douradas, vê-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1200msnm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2013 às 11:02)

Boas, por aqui boas abertas 

*Temp. 9.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2013 às 12:11)

Boas, voltou a nebulosidade baixa  com* 9.3ºC e 81% HR*


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu encoberto com alguns aguaceiros. nao ha vento e sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

Boa tarde , pela serra do Açor nevou durante a noite com alguma acumulação durante a noite a cerca dos 1200 mts mas pela manhã e com alguma chuva grande parte já derreteu.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

Boa tarde!

Infelizmente a neve não chegou a Bragança, no máximo meia dúzia de flocos durante a madrugada.

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

Boas,hoje com sol e nuvens,ambiente muito ,com 10.5ºC e vento moderado.

Dados de hoje 1.9ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2013 às 16:30)

Algumas abertas, sigo com *10.1ºC e 79% HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

Boas,por aqui o céu já limpou ,agora é que vai começar a doer ,com 9.5ºC e um ventinho de cortar .


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2013 às 17:25)

Temperatura actual 7.6ºC e 51%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 9.1ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2013 às 18:34)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais calmo,vai descendo com 7.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2013 às 22:37)

Boas,sem nuvens e vento muito fraco de NW,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

boas

tarde de céu nublado mas já sem chuva e com a companhia do sol.  
temperaturas de hoje: 

9.3ºC de máxima
3.9ºC de minima

atuais:

nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e uns frios 3.3ºC


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

Serra do Marão 13/01/2013 ás 16:45


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Boa noite

Ontem e hoje (domingo) por terras serranas da Estrela.
Ontem assisti a um bom evento de neve pelas 15h, *mesmo em frente à entrada do observatório meteorológico das Penhas Douradas*
A essa hora estava tudo seco, sem neve visível (apenas no ponto mais alto das Penhas com neve aqui e ali mas diminuta mesmo). Repentinamente a neve começou e rapidamente um manto branco se instalou por lá. O meu carro já deslizou um pouco à saída para a estrada principal e continuei com neve  pela estrada nacional cerca de 2 km (+\-) para além do desvio pela estrada florestal para Manteigas. Muito bom mesmo!
Como já imaginava, a cota de neve foi baixando, embora não assistisse a queda na *vila de Manteigas*.
Hoje pela manhã o cenário era muito agradável, observando neve nas zonas montanhosas adjacentes a Manteigas.
Pelo *vale glaciário do Zêzere*, avistei os primeiros sinais de neve no solo apenas aos 1000 mts (eram 10.30h), mas a acumulação na verdade começava perto dos 1200 mts de altitude.
O *Covão da Ametade* estava lindíssimo, luminoso e com acumulação decente, a permitir um belo passeio e brincadeiras mil
De seguida desloquei-me às *Penhas da Saúde* onde almocei junto ao hotel com o mesmo nome, existindo ali ainda alguma acumulação mas que estava a derreter razoavelmente rápido nas estradas e parques de alcatrão. O sol ainda ia brilhando, caindo por minutos "ice pellets" pelas 14h.
Segui rumo à Torre, mas ali o cenário era bravio, muito desagradável com vento muito forte, nevoeiro muito denso e cerca de -1,0ºC (termómetro do veículo), sem precipitação. Parei apenas uns segundos...
As vertentes Este da Serra estavam muito agradáveis, com sol por vezes a brilhar, com vento menos intenso e luminoso q.b. Decepcionante foi a vertente Oeste pelo nevoeiro denso, que apenas a cerca de 1 km do Sabugueiro deu lugar a céu muito nublado e sem sol.














































Tenho um vídeo da queda de neve em frente ao observatório, mas coloco-o depois - tenho de fazer "corte e cose" e não tenho tempo...
Devo ter encontrado gente aqui do fórum por lá. Num Ford fiesta nas Penhas da saúde um termómetro em cima do tablier seria de um entusiasta como nós...
Alguém por lá?
Boa noite


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2013 às 00:38)

Serra do Marão 13/01/2013 ás 16:42






cumps

Jmac


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2013 às 02:14)

Grandes registos da Estrela e também do Marão

Aqui por Bragança o frio e a precipitação não coincidiram no espaço no tempo e quando a assim é ficamos a ver navios...


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2013 às 13:30)

belas fotos e descrição dos dia que ai passaste Aristocrata, as do marão tb estão bem bonitas


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2013 às 14:09)

Bonitas fotos da Serra da Estrela e também do Marão, a neve não era muita mas já deu para matar saudades.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

Muito boas fotos pessoal, pena ter sido algo tão efémero .


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2013 às 17:42)

hoje o dia foi de céu limpo
Temperatura actual 8.1ºC e 37%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 13ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 2.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2013 às 20:37)

Boas,dia de céu limpo,fresquinho pela manhã e ameno nas horas centrais do dia ,neste momento de volta ao ,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.3ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2013 às 20:51)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro e frio, ate as 14h, depois disso o sol apareceu acompanhado de muitas nuvens. 

temperaturas: 

0.0ºC de minima
9.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 5.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

ja agora, boas fotos do elemento branco...


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Pela serra dia fresco com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 4º e os 5º c ,sigo com 4.9ºc





Monte Colcurinho com cerca de 1249 mts ainda visivel o que resta da pouca neve que caiu.




Vista da Serra da Estela pela manhã , as nuvens a teimar em não sair.

Boas fotos da Estrela de do Marão.


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

Temperatura 5.6ºC e 51%hr
Vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

Boa noite!

Em Bragança dia marcado por céu nublado com algumas abertas, por agora 5.1ºC na estação do nosso colega Z13.

Ainda era visível hoje de manhã alguns vestígios de acumulação de neve no topo de Serra da Nogueira. As serras espanholas visíveis a Norte, na região de Sanabria, apresentavam um belo manto branco.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

Bragança, *4,1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2013 às 05:54)

Bom dia, onem tivemos por aqui nevoeiro até às 13 horas 

*Temp. 4.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## mborgespires (15 Jan 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia!
Mirandela com 8,6ºC e 68% de HR. Nublado com algumas abertas. Vento nulo. Pressão 1010 hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

Boas,céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de NW e ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

O alto da serra da Estrela mantém o seu manto branco.
Webcam, há instantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Boas,céu pouco nublado pela zona e muito nublado a W,com 9.2ºC e vento mais fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

boas

por aqui p dia foi de ceu nublado, com algum nevoeiro de manha. 

temperaturas: 

2.4ºC de minima
10.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

Céu muito nublado e ameaçador, vento fraco e sigo com 7.8ºC


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Temperatura actual 7ºC e 52%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 12.8ºC
Temperatura mínima de hoje 3.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,céu meio nublado e um vento  de NW moderado,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

Boa noite, céu nublado pela serra e o termômetro  nos 1º c, sigo com 8.9º .

Hoje a Estrela não era visivel devido ao tecto das nuvens ser bastante baixo , mas aos 1100 mts por onde andei estava 1ºc pelo que na torre a tempª devia estar alguns graus abaixo de 0ºc optimo para manter a neve e acumular.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de WNW e ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2013 às 10:25)

fraca acumulada 1.7mm
Temperatura 8.5ºC e 80%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 6.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2013 às 10:30)

Belos aguaceiros por Bragança!

*8mm* nas últimas 2 horas!

*8,4ºC* actuais

Mínima de 5,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Manhã cinzenta e chuvosa em Bragança, faz-se sentir também algum vento.


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 10.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2013 às 14:20)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuva fraca que se veio a intensificar caindo agora moderada. o vento sopra geralmente fraco mas temporariamente moderado com rajadas.  sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Boas .

Depois de uma manhã sem chuva e ventosa...neste momento chuva e vento moderado de WSW,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Ricardo TT (16 Jan 2013 às 16:08)

Boas tardes.Alguem me pode explicar se faz favor como coloco fotos?Já tentei mas sem sucesso.Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

Ricardo TT disse:


> Boas tardes.Alguem me pode explicar se faz favor como coloco fotos?Já tentei mas sem sucesso.Obrigado.



Basta seguir o seguinte link:

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2013 às 16:24)

Boas,por aqui já deixou de ,já com abertas a WNW ,com 11.5ºC e vento mais calmo.


----------



## Ricardo TT (16 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Boas tardes.Alguém me pode explicar como se coloca fotos se faz favor.Já tentei mas sem sucesso.Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2013 às 16:47)

Já com sol  mais 11.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2013 às 17:47)

*Ricardo TT*, essa questão já te foi respondida pelo André. 



AnDré disse:


> Basta seguir o seguinte link:
> 
> Como inserir imagens no forum



Depois de uma manhã marcada pela chuva fraca/moderada aqui em Bragança, durante a tarde o céu limpou parcialmente e houve espaço para algumas abertas. Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e faz-se sentir algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2013 às 18:21)

Boas,por aqui já houve mais alguns momentos de chuva,neste momento muitas nuvens e não ,com 11.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite,

o Miguel resumiu bem a questão...! 

Temperaturas entre *5,3ºC* e os *12,7ºC*

*11,4mm* recolhidos, especialmente durante a manhã

Actualmente, céu nublado e *7,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Boas,depois do vendaval de vento ...agora tudo mais calmo ,ainda chegou como máx. aos 40km/h,com céu limpo e mais 9.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 13:01)

Apesar da muita chuva de ontem, o alto da serra da Estrela mantém alguma neve.

Serra da Estrela, esta manhã:







No entanto, e infelizmente, a forte precipitação prevista para amanhã à noite deverá arrasar com o que sobrou.

A partir da madrugada de Sábado, a chuva passará a neve novamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai ficando muito nublado e sem chuva,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

Boas,por aqui vai-se instalando o nevoeiro e fresco,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2013 às 17:46)

Boas,nevoeiro e chuva fraca,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco de WNW,a temperatura subiu ligeiramente,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, apenas começou a chover fraco ao inicio da tarde. acompanhado de um vento fraco. 

Temperaturas: 

7.8ºC de minima

a máxima foi batida agora a temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os 11.4ºC, chove fraco e o vento sopra igualmente fraco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Boa noite!

Ontem dia 17 tivemos aqui por Bragança uma manhã de céu parcialmente nublado, a partir do inicio da tarde a chuva fraca/chuvisco foi presença quase constante.

Por agora chuvisca levemente e temos uma temperatura de quase 11ºC na estação do nosso companheiro Z13, temperatura muito elevada para o mês e principalmente para a hora da noite em que estamos...


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2013 às 03:05)

Começou agora a chover moderado. O vento também já puxa constante, talvez 30km/h. Nota-se o ar mais quente e humido fora de casa, os vidros ficam embaciados do lado de fora! 

Estou com certo receio dos estragos com o vento, se esta depressão for pior que a Xintia! E nalgumas regiões, com inundações..


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva por Bragança. Levo já *5mm* recolhidos... e o pior (melhor?) ainda está por chegar!!!

Estão *11,6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de 10,0ºC...


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2013 às 11:41)

Vai chovendo bem e continuamente, 19.2mm segundo o meteo.
Temperatura tem-se mantido nos 11ºC.
Depois de um Dezembro com precipitação abaixo da média, espero que o Janeiro tenha uma anomalia em sentido contrário, por agora o Janeiro acumulou 76.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 11:49)

Boas,por aqui vai chuviscando com vento moderado e algumas rajadas WSW,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

Chuviscos e vento forte,a pressão a descer bem com 1009.2hpa,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2013 às 16:40)

Boas tardes.

Finalmente há razão para vir postar. Por Viseu tem sido um dia de alguma chuva por vezes forte, mas de curta duração, vento forte em rajadas prolongadas e tempo ameno.

Atuais 12,6ºC e 81%HR, com 25,5mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2013 às 17:28)

boas

por o dia foi de aguaceiros localmente fortes, acompanhado de vento fraco \ moderado. 
nao tenho os valores da temperatura, as pilhas devem ter pifado. mas devem estar uns  11ºC a 12ºC... 


Nota: 

mais logo reporto a parir de Gouveia, vou sair ja antes que piore o tempo vamos la ver como este evento será naquela zona.


----------



## Johnny (18 Jan 2013 às 17:35)

.. com algum atraso...http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

A chuva tem sido fraca/moderada desde as 13 horas de ontem, não tendo parado de chover por uma única hora.
Neste momento chove copiosamente e o vento já se começa a fazer sentir


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2013 às 18:14)

A chuva aqui ainda é fraca a moderada mas agora já com bastante vento. A temperatura é de 9,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

Boas.

Por cá continua a chuva moderada, agora contínua, e o vento forte em rajadas prolongadas.

Atual 12,3ºC com 33,2mm.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2013 às 19:11)

Devagarinho... já recolhi *18,8mm* até agora, embora ainda longe dos 50mm de 14 de Dezembro último!


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

Boa noite, 38mm até agora com temperatura de 10ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

Boas,por aqui a chuva por enquanto não têm sido muita,o vento continua com rajadas por vezes forte ,máx. rajada foi de 38.0km/h,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jan 2013 às 20:42)

Boa noite , pela serra dia de chuva por vezes com mais intensidade a temperatura nos 7ºc o vento a soprar fraco a bonançoso com rajadas.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

A chuva continua, moderada e ineterrupta há horas, e o vento forte a muito forte em rajadas torna quase impossível a tarefa de abrir o guarda-chuva. 

Atual 12,7°C, com 48,2mm e 1001hPa


----------



## CSOF (18 Jan 2013 às 21:42)

Boa noite, chuva persistente com 17,5mm, 998 hpa, 10,8ºC e 99%.


----------



## JCARL (18 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite
Dados em Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Pressão atmosférica actual: 1000 hPa (-1 hora anterior)
- Temperatura actual: 14,2 ºC
- Precipitação desde as 00:00:00 (UTC): 5,3 mm


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2013 às 21:58)

Hoje, por aqui, já se passou a barreira psicológica dos 50mm e a chuva cada vez se intensifica mais.
Algum vento, mas não muito forte.


----------



## JCARL (18 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Variação da Pressão (hPa) em Vila Velha de Ródão:
- Actual: 1000 (descer).
- (-1h) a (-15h): 1002;1003;1004;1006;1006;1008;1009;1010;1011;1012;1013;1014;1014;1014;1014. 
- (-24h): 1018.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2013 às 22:32)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa noite, 38mm até agora com temperatura de 10ºc



Ultrapassada a barreira dos 50 mm (*52,6mm*) pela Covilhã. Temperatura nos 10,6ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 993 hPa (e a descer)!


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

Chove com bastante intensidade agora, a estação do Z13 vai com 33.5 mm por agora. A temperatura aqui é de 10,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

Boas,a pressão a baixar a olhos vistos...com 998.6hpa,o vento a ficar mais forte e a chuva aumentar de intensidade ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Boas. 

Por aqui acumule 39.8mm e a pressão continua a descer e já vai em 988.6. Curiosamente o vento acalmou muito, não devia ser ao contrário com a pressão a descer...?


----------



## JCARL (18 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Não é só cá que as páginas vão abaixo (caso do IPMA):
o site da Aemet (Espanha) está em baixo:
"Información del servicio Web Servicio no disponible. La información solicitada no ha podido ser mostrada en este momento. Inténtelo de nuevo en unos minutos."


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Segundo os dados da estação do spiritmind, a Covilhã já passou a barreira dos *60mm*!! Temperatura estabilizada há minutos nos 10,6ºC e pressão nos 992 hPa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Agora sim...chuva e vento de SSW ,pressão a cair bem,com 996.0hpa,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## JCARL (19 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Dados Vila Velha de Ródão às 00:00 (UTC):
- Pressão: 995 hPa
- Precipitação últimas 24 horas: 8,1 mm


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2013 às 00:08)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o dia rendeu *18.5 mm*.

Tem sido uma noite de chuva moderada e vento a soprar por vezes forte.

Temperatura nos *12.8ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

boas

por Gouveia o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas essas são algo raras até agora... vão cindo aguaceiros moderados a fortes. sigo com 10.4ºC

em santa comba, segundo familiares: Aguaceiros moderaods, vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

Uma sexta-feira relativamente quente, mas bastante chuvosa.

Por agora continua a chover moderadamente com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

60 mm no dia, 6 mm na última hora.

Vento com rajadas mais fortes e frequentes agora.


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

Nickname disse:


> 60 mm no dia, 6 mm na última hora.
> 
> Vento com rajadas mais fortes e frequentes agora.



Confirmo, a velocidade do vento e das rajadas aumentou exponencialmente na última meia hora. Já dei uma última ronda á casa para ver se não havia nada solto que pudesse voar, pois a minha casa está completamente exposta aos ventos de sul, sudoeste e oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 00:50)

A chuva e o vento forte continua,choveu mais nas 2 ultimas horas 6.0mm,que as restantes horas do dia,dei um total de 9.8mm,a pressão continua abaixar 993.4hpa,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

por Gouveia cai agora uma carga de agua, acompanhada com o vento moderado.

EDIT 1.04h:  parou a chuva começou o vento em força, sopra fortissimo


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2013 às 01:16)

Em Viseu é medonho!!!


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 01:19)

Chuva mais que torrencial em Viseu, o vento cada vez mais pujante também.
Desde a 1h da manhã devem ter chovido uns 8mm


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:30)

vento extremamente forte agora, tenho um poste de media tensao a passar jundo da quinta ja fez faisca


----------



## rodrigom (19 Jan 2013 às 01:32)

Aqui na zona a luz faltou durante meia hora mais ou menos está grande vendaval e muita chuva!


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 01:39)

Zona este da cidade de Viseu a electricidade já teve algumas quebras mas por enquanto ainda se está a aguentar. O vento esse passou para muito forte com rajadas já no território do medonho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

Continua a chuva e o vento de SW ,vai baixando a pressão,com 991.1hpa,com 13.1ºC...subiu ligeiramente,na primeira hora do dia 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 01:43)

dahon disse:


> Zona este da cidade de Viseu a electricidade já teve algumas quebras mas por enquanto ainda se está a aguentar. O vento esse passou para muito forte com rajadas já no território do medonho.



zona este? vai-se a ver e és meu vizinho.
És de Rio de loba?


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:51)

faltou agora a luz... mas veio logo de seguida, o vento sopra extremamente forte


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jan 2013 às 01:51)

No centro de Viseu bastante chuva e vento forte mas aparentemente não tão forte como outros colegas de Viseu registam.


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 02:03)

Nickname disse:


> zona este? vai-se a ver e és meu vizinho.
> És de Rio de loba?



Sim, mais propriamente Travassós de Cima.


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2013 às 02:18)

Muito vento agora com chuva moderada. A pressão também tem vindo a cair e está agora nos 983 hPa. A temperatura é de 8,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 02:19)

De momento a chuva abrandou,mas o vento continua forte feio ,vai baixando a pressão com 989.0hpa,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## invent (19 Jan 2013 às 02:28)

Vai caindo por Viseu, agora com menos intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 02:40)

Com a chuva de volta e o vento,uma rajada de 58kmh,um dilúvio neste momento de  de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 02:46)

O vento mudou para WNW,mete medo ,máx.rajada de 60kmh.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2013 às 03:05)

O vento continua forte de NW,a temperatura começou a descer,11.4ºC e 988.6hpa.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:42)

Boa Noite a todos ... Deixo aqui uma mensagem a todos os continentais para que tenham força neste momento adverso e que não aconteçam situações graves a nível humano. Saudações desde os Açores ...


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 07:19)

Estradas de acesso à Torre cortadas!

Às 6h estavam 0,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas.
Depois da chuva toda de ontem, que deve ter limpo a neve por completo, é altura de voltar a cobrir a serra de branco.


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2013 às 08:47)

AnDré disse:


> Estradas de acesso à Torre cortadas!
> 
> Às 6h estavam 0,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas.
> Depois da chuva toda de ontem, que deve ter limpo a neve por completo, é altura de voltar a cobrir a serra de branco.


Bom dia pela camara instalada na instância de esqui parece ser uma tempestade de neve!!


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2013 às 09:02)

SnowLândia Tuga in facebook
Está a nevar à cerca de 5 horas e vejam só, pelo menos aqui pelas Penhas está tudo bem branquinho.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 09:37)

25mm acumulados desde as 0 horas, chove quase ininterruptamente(sem nenhuma hora a zeros) há 46 horas.
A pressão aproxima-se dos 975 mb, o vento é fraco.
A temperatura baixou bastante, passiu dos 11ºC da meia noite para os 5ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Jan 2013 às 09:56)

Covilhã com acumulado de 37,8mm desde a meia-noite, a que se juntarmos os 63,3 mm de ontem dá um total de *101,1mm*!!!!

Temperatura nos *4,8ºC* e pressão nos 975hPa!

E continua...


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Com a descida da temperatura, aumenta o nº estradas cortadas na Serra da Estrela


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

Vídeo da neve às 8h30 nas Penhas da Saúde.

E entretanto foram fechadas mais estradas ao trânsito:


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

Pela análises da velocidadee direcção do vento nas estações automáticas do IPMA do norte do país, e imagem satélite, o núcleo depressionário terá entrado no Interior Norte e Centro algures entre as 8h e 9h UTC.










Por Viseu sigo com 976 hPa, já a subir na última meia hora (min. 975,4 hPa), Vento moderado de SW, 
Temperatura: 7,4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2013 às 10:19)

Bons dias, ontem  bastante *27.0 mm*

*Temp. 9.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 980 hPa 
Vento 12.2 km/h de NW - rajada max. de 61.2 km/h
Precipitação 17.2 mm*


----------



## -jf- (19 Jan 2013 às 10:19)

Acabo de ter uma rajada de 72,7 km
Sigo com:
9*
987Hpa
73% HD
Chove bem


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2013 às 10:25)

Aqui tudo calminho...chuvisca!


----------



## mborgespires (19 Jan 2013 às 10:38)

Em Trás-os-Montes, o pior será hoje entre as 12h e as 18h. Aqui em Coimbra, durante a noite foi um vendaval tal, que parecia um tornado. Árvores no chão, buracos na estrada e caixotes do lixo deitados a baixo. Estou curiosa para ver os dados da minha estação meteorológica. Espero que ainda esteja de pé!


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 10:50)

Por Viseu na ultima hora o vento voltou á carga e não parece estar a abrandar. As rajadas são violentíssimas.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

Por Bragança está tudo calmo... Agora nem chove...


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 11:19)

Um forte aguaceiro deixou umas farrapitas de neve por aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

por gouveia o uento continua moderado com rajadas... vao caindo aguaceiros...


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

" Intenso nevão fecha estradas na Serra da Estrela

Temperatura ronda os zero graus no Centro de Limpeza de Neve, nos Piornos

 As estradas no maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão fechadas devido a um intenso nevão.

A estrada que atravessa a montanha entre Piornos, Torre e Lagoa Comprida, está encerrada desde as 02:30. Por volta das 08:00 foram encerradas também as ligações a Manteigas e Loriga, segundo disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve nos Piornos.

«Está a nevar muito e há muito vento», descreveu a mesma fonte"
Fonte TVI


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2013 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu foi uma noite muito turbulenta, com vento muito forte, constante e aguaceiros intensos, mas em fraca frequência.
Desde há uma hora, tal como disse o dahon, o vento tem estado doido, com rajadas de mais de 2 minutos muito fortes. Felizmente, aqui na minha zona não há nenhum estrago, nem natural nem em casas.

Atuais 8,7ºC, com 25,7mm e 975hPa.


----------



## salgado (19 Jan 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia. É impressão minha ou as temperaturas estão mais baixas do que era esperado (Guarda 2,5º) e Sabugal 3.8º?! Há possibilidade da cota de neve descer dos 1000 m para o fim do dia?


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 11:41)

Mais um vídeo da neve na serra da Estrela ao inicio da manhã.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=453026221430470&set=vb.100001692877304&type=2&theater

(Aos 1400m).

Vídeo de Fernando Santos (in facebook)


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Um forte aguaceiro deixou umas farrapitas de neve por aqui.



Será um prenúncio para os próximos dias?


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2013 às 12:09)

O sol já vai espreitando


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 12:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será um prenúncio para os próximos dias?



Oxalá que sim


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Por aqui, na Nogueira, entre os 1200 e os 1100m.


----------



## Scuderia (19 Jan 2013 às 12:22)

Que lindo  

Amanha vou atrás dá neve


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

Céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento muito forte com rajadas .

Atuais 9,4ºC e 56%HR().


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:52)

Que belas imagens Dan! À pouco, numa aberta, foi possível ver Montesinho com uma bela camada já! Penso que a cota por ali deverá ter andado pelos 1000 mts...!


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:56)

Aqui pela cidade, e depois de mais de 60mm nas últimas 24h, o rio Fervença, que atravessa a cidade bem pelo centro, galgou as margens, como de costume!


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Aqui o semáforo não aguentou a depressão... mas deve ter sido ajudado por alguém!!!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2013 às 12:59)

Que vendaval está aqui agora! Ia-me arrastando com o vento!  Há uma rotunda (nercab) perto da minha casa com uma cascata que mais parece as ondas de recentação do mar!  e na quinta dr beirao junto às bombas tombou pela raiz uma árvore chorao enorme, com sorte não caiu sobre nenhum carro!


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Por Viseu zona este a rede eléctrica já cedeu tal é a violência do vento.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Z13 disse:


>



É bom ver que este Inverno não vai pelo mesmo caminho do anterior


----------



## miguelgjm (19 Jan 2013 às 14:19)

E com um aguaceiro mais forte voltam a cair uns flocos de neve pela Covilhã. As cotas de neve andam mais baixas que o previsto não?


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui, na Nogueira, entre os 1200 e os 1100m.



Foi exactamente onde? Estou em Bragança a passar uns dias e gostava de ir ver.. Mas não sou propriamente conhecedor da área..


----------



## ACalado (19 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

Por aqui neva aos 750m puxada por vento!


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Foi exactamente onde? Estou em Bragança a passar uns dias e gostava de ir ver.. Mas não sou propriamente conhecedor da área..



Aqui perto, na serra da Nogueira, uns 15km a sul de Bragança.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

4.1ºC no Sarzedo, com alguns flocos de neve ao sabor do forte vento...


----------



## Mago (19 Jan 2013 às 15:35)

Por terras de Guarda/Viseu rede elétrica com falhas, a minha estação meteorológica registou uma descida aos 974 hpa pelas 10h30 de hoje, muita chuva e vento forte durante a noite.

45mm, de chuva hoje.
segue temperatura nos 4,8ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

Boas.

Por aqui foi uma noite de vento e chuva. 


Estranhamente a velocidade do vento acompanhou a descida de pressão: 





Talvez se deva ao facto de o centro da depressão ter passado aqui por perto?


Pressão mínima: *973.1hPa* às 8:30

Rajada máxima: *100km/h*



Actual:

Temp: *4ºC* (Windchill de *-3ºC* )
Pressão: *990.4hPa*
Vento : entre *50 e 80km/h* e a aumentar


Pensava que o vento iria soprar mais forte, estas velocidades de vento são bastante comuns por aqui no Inverno.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Bem andei pela Nogueira, e apesar de já não nevar, fazia imenso vento...
Havia ainda alguma neve no chão...


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2013 às 17:01)

Vento forte máxima rajada 61.9Km/h
Céu nublado
Temperatura 8ºC
P994hpa
Chuva acumulada até ao momento 33.7mm


----------



## Mr.Henrique (19 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

Serra da Nogueira:


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui foi uma noite de vento e chuva.
> 
> ...




Ora nem mais! 
Daí provavelmente não teres tido vento assim tão forte, visto na zona central da depressão o gradiente de pressão ser bastante inferior à periferia, e consequentemente o vento menos intenso.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Jan 2013 às 17:23)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui neva aos 750m puxada por vento!



Esperemos que seja um bom prenúncio para o que poderá vir para segunda e terça-feira!

Entretanto, entre ontem e hoje, mais de *120mm* de chuvinha! Bela rega pela Covilhã...


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 17:50)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde já foi mais calma, sem chuva e praticamente sem vento. 

agora ainda hoje terei de ir para santa comba, porque houve lá muitos estragos, não há energia desde as 8h da manha, la em casa tenho a arca já a descongelar... não tenho a confirmação mas também não haverá luz em mortágua.


----------



## dahon (19 Jan 2013 às 18:05)

Por Viseu a energia eléctrica está  restabelecida e o vento acalmou definitivamente. Foram mais de 12 horas de ventos fortes, felizmente sem estragos de maior aqui pela zona.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

rozzo disse:


> Ora nem mais!
> Daí provavelmente não teres tido vento assim tão forte, visto na zona central da depressão o gradiente de pressão ser bastante inferior à periferia, e consequentemente o vento menos intenso.



Confirmo! Por Chaves também não houve grande vento! O "olho" do GONG passou por ali e isso reflectiu-se no vento!


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Confirmo! Por Chaves também não houve grande vento! O "olho" do GONG passou por ali e isso reflectiu-se no vento!



Exacto, foi uma madrugada e manhã muito calma!

Quando o GONG se começou a afastar, aí o vento aumentou.


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

Por aqui estão 4,3ºC e está a chuviscar quase na horizontal devido ao forte vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

Boas, muito vento durante a tarde,

*Temp. 7.9ºC
HR 70%
Pressão 1001 hPa
Vento 13.7km/h de NE
Precipitação 17.5 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2013 às 19:16)

Boas, por agora *6.8ºC*


----------



## Norther (19 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

Boas noites, agora ambiente muito mais calmo depois de uma manha e tarde com vento muito forte que provocou queda de árvores e ramos, caixotes virados e por vezes fazia com que chegassem flocos de neve as localidades que ficam na encosta, infelizmente não subi a serra mas gravei um video junto ao estádio Santos Pinto na Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

por Gouveia agora esta tudo mais calmo, não chove o céu esta muito nublado, e já não ha vento... 

acabei por não ir para santa comba, foi la um familiar verificar aquilo ainda se aguante toda a noite... 
continuam sem luz...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Tenho a informação que caem "farrapitos" em Chaves acima dos 800m! Bartotaveira por Carrazedo?


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2013 às 10:24)

Depois duma manhã de parcos chuviscos, começa agora a chover com alguma intensidade.
A temperatura não deve ultrapassar os 3/4ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Na serra da Nogueira deve estar a nevar, o que é que acham, é que não queria ir lá em vão!


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2013 às 11:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Na serra da Nogueira deve estar a nevar, o que é que acham, é que não queria ir lá em vão!



É bem possivel , analiza o perfil vertical e vê se ele é todo negativo até a altitude da serra , ou então por expriencia de episódios anterios analiza a temperatura em Bragança .

Por aqui chove com 7.8ºc , por norma com esta temperatura  e a cerca de 300 mts de altitude onde me encontro na serra não está a nevar (serra do açor bem entendido).


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:54)

Com cerca de 4º a 700m, penso que a 1100-1200m deve estar a nevar!


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Chuva de momento 1.2mm
Vento fraco
Tempetratura actual 6.6ºC
P 1009hpa


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2013 às 12:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com cerca de 4º a 700m, penso que a 1100-1200m deve estar a nevar!



Sim é bem provável , com essa tempª a 700 mts    aos 1100 /1200 a temperatura deve andar nos 1º / 0º ou até abaixo de 0º.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (20 Jan 2013 às 12:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com cerca de 4º a 700m, penso que a 1100-1200m deve estar a nevar!




4º a 700m eu diria que neva com essa temperatura a 900-1000m...
cumps


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 12:55)

A serra da Nogueira chega aos 1400m, por isso...deve ahver neve! Aínda ninguém foi lá em cima hoje?


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Vai tu e traz fotos homem!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> A serra da Nogueira chega aos 1400m, por isso...deve ahver neve! Aínda ninguém foi lá em cima hoje?



Então já lá foste? Lá pás 16h devo lá dar um salto...


----------



## diogortrick (20 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

Alguém sabe se hoje também há neve para os lados da peneda/gerês?


----------



## Ronny (20 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

Hoje por volta das 11 horas estava a nevar com alguma intensidade na Serra de Montemuro - Gralheira.. a cerca dos 1200 m..


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 14:29)

diogortrick disse:


> Alguém sabe se hoje também há neve para os lados da peneda/gerês?



Ainda que haja, deverá estar a derreter com a chuva.
Além de que, devido às condições meteorológicas, não será uma boa altura para ir em busca dela.

Para o final da tarde, a cota de neve desce significativamente, e daí em diante a precipitação na Peneda/Gerês já deverá ser sob a forma de neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Então já lá foste? Lá pás 16h devo lá dar um salto...



Também devo ir lá para 15.30


----------



## diogortrick (20 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda que haja, deverá estar a derreter com a chuva.
> Além de que, devido às condições meteorológicas, não será uma boa altura para ir em busca dela.
> 
> Para o final da tarde, a cota de neve desce significativamente, e daí em diante a precipitação na Peneda/Gerês já deverá ser sob a forma de neve.



Se melhorar um pouco, lá para o final da tarde óu capaz de ir dar uma volta por a zona da peneda.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (20 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Alguem sabe como esta a serra da estrela.. já deve ter uma boa camada de neve nao?


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2013 às 15:10)

Alguma precipitação no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2013 às 15:33)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar logo de manhã. 

Agora chove por vezes moderado, com vento fraco, com 7.7C. O castelo está com nevoeiro.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2013 às 16:47)

Por Bragança continua a chover... e a visibilidade é muito baixa. Estão actualmente *5,1ºC* que correspondem à máxima do dia.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2013 às 16:53)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança continua a chover... e a visibilidade é muito baixa. Estão actualmente *5,1ºC* que correspondem à máxima do dia.


 

Estamos agora sob a influência do sector quente do sistema frontal que nos está a afectar desde esta manhã. As temperaturas estão agora mais elevadas em todo o continente.
Só após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, logo mais pela noite, é que as temperaturas vão voltar a baixar quando chegar a massa de ar pós-frontal. O GFS coloca a cota de neve nos 1900 metros de altitude às 18h00 de hoje para Bragança, descendo depois para os 450 metros durante a madrugada.

Por agora precipitação em regime de chuva contínua.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu encoberto, mas houve alguns aguaceiros. de minha casa via-se acumulação mais ou menos entre os 900m - 1000m... 7

agora já estou em santa comba, onde depois 24h sem luz, la veio por volta das 13h, já foi abaixo por mais 2 vezes. agora não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 8.7ºC... 

mais logo ponho algumas fotos dos estragos


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Estamos agora sob a influência do sector quente do sistema frontal que nos está a afectar desde esta manhã. As temperaturas estão agora mais elevadas em todo o continente.
> Só após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, logo mais pela noite, é que as temperaturas vão voltar a baixar quando chegar a massa de ar pós-frontal. O GFS coloca a cota de neve nos 1900 metros de altitude às 18h00 de hoje para Bragança, descendo depois para os 450 metros durante a madrugada.
> 
> Por agora precipitação em regime de chuva contínua.



Durante a tarde temos tido chuva mais ou menos continua mas quase sempre fraca aqui por Bragança, diria que a cota aqui deve andar por valores inferiores do que os 1900 metros previstos, isto olhando apenas para as temperaturas à superfície, o que pode não ser representativo. 

Diria que com 5ºC na cidade, na Serra da Nogueira é provável estar a nevar nem que seja só na cota máxima que é ligeiramente superior 1300m, algum corajoso para ir lá acima confirmar?


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

MSantos disse:


> Durante a tarde temos tido chuva mais ou menos continua mas quase sempre fraca aqui por Bragança, diria que a cota aqui deve andar por valores inferiores do que os 1900 metros previstos, isto olhando apenas para as temperaturas à superfície, o que pode não ser representativo.
> 
> Diria que com 5ºC na cidade, na Serra da Nogueira é provável estar a nevar nem que seja só na cota máxima que é ligeiramente superior 1300m, algum corajoso para ir lá acima confirmar?




Estive a ver umas fotos tiradas na Nogueira esta tarde e estava a nevar e a acumular por lá.


----------



## chaves23 (20 Jan 2013 às 17:52)

aqui na minha terra na moita de viseu veio agora uma ventania não chove e o frio começa a se sentir


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

Dan disse:


> Estive a ver umas fotos tiradas na Nogueira esta tarde e estava a nevar e a acumular por lá.



Estive em Nogueira no ponto mais alto esta tarde (santuário) e não nevava, chuvia com muito nevoeiro e cerca de 1º, com tanta humidade era impossível nevar com 1º! Por isso há aí alguma "contra-informação" !
Deixo algumas fotos da acumulação que existia:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

belas imagens, terça-feira tenho de ver se vou ao Montemuro tirar umas fotos.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estive em Nogueira no ponto mais alto esta tarde (santuário) e não nevava, chuvia com muito nevoeiro e cerca de 1º, com tanta humidade era impossível nevar com 1º! Por isso há aí alguma "contra-informação" !



Talvez tenha sido de manhã e não de tarde, mas nas fotos é visível a precipitação de neve.


----------



## mborgespires (20 Jan 2013 às 18:22)

Boa noite.
Aqui ficam os dados recolhidos na minha EM, em Mirandela, no dia 19/01/2013, aquando da passagem da depressão "Gong":
às 9:05 foi registada uma mínima de 969 hPa;
às 14:59 a velocidade do vento registada foi de 32,7 km/h e às 16:07 foi registada uma rajada de 63 km/h;
a sensação térmica às 22:18 era de -0,9ºC. 

Neste momento temos alguns aguaceiros, 9,4ºC, 81% de humidade e vento de OSO, velocidade: 1,4 km/h e pressão atmosférica de 996 pHa.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 18:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estive em Nogueira no ponto mais alto esta tarde (santuário) e não nevava, chuvia com muito nevoeiro e cerca de 1º, com tanta humidade era impossível nevar com 1º! Por isso há aí alguma "contra-informação" !
> Deixo algumas fotos da acumulação que existia:



Boas fotos ferreira5! 

Não me parece que haja alguma contra-informação.
Pelas tuas fotografias percebe-se que embora chovesse na altura em que lá estiveste, a neve não tinha passado a chuva há muito tempo. Se assim fosse, nem o telhado da capela teria neve, nem havia essas marcas dos pneus na estrada.

O que me parece, é que a precipitação terá caído inicialmente sob a forma de neve, e depois passou a chuva.
Os relatos, tanto teu como do Dan, diferem apenas no espaço temporal. Primeiro neve, depois chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu está tudo calmo, aliás, como desde o final da tarde de ontem. A luz nunca falhou, apesar das violentíssimas investidas do vento, e aqui pela zona só há registo de 2 pinheiros caídos, que me deixaram sem net até agora, e ainda sem TV.

De resto, dia de chuva fraca a moderada, com temperaturas amenas, vento fraco. Desde há uma hora, o vento levantou-se, a chuva acalmou e a temperatura baixou um pouquinho.

Atual 8,8ºC, com 8,7mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2013 às 19:21)

Boa noite acabei de chegar da Serra da Estrela mais propriamente do Vale do Rossim e Penhas  Douradas e estava por lá a chover a neve ia derretendo , não cheguei a ir à torre. 

Sigo com 10.2 º c e alguns choviscos , mais logo coloco uma foto da neve.

Sempre foi até lá Ferreira 5 e fez muito bem , boas fotos.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

Dan disse:


> Talvez tenha sido de manhã e não de tarde, mas nas fotos é visível a precipitação de neve.



Sim de manhã é possível! A cota estava muito mais baixa.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos ferreira5!
> 
> Não me parece que haja alguma contra-informação.
> Pelas tuas fotografias percebe-se que embora chovesse na altura em que lá estiveste, a neve não tinha passado a chuva há muito tempo. Se assim fosse, nem o telhado da capela teria neve, nem havia essas marcas dos pneus na estrada.
> ...



Sim o pormenor do telhado...é que estive lá meia hora entre as 15.20 e as 16.00 e a temperatura estava com tendência para subir, o que corresponde ao esperado para aquela hora!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

Excelentes registos ferreira5, afinal valeu a pena subir à Nogueira!


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

Na estrada para o Vale do Rossim cerca da 16.30.




Penhas Douradas.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2013 às 19:46)

Belas! Que saudades que tenho do elemento branco!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (20 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

Também estive na Nogueira de tarde... Havia menos neve que nessas fotos, e estava a chover miudinho 

(eram 16.30h)


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2013 às 20:17)

Belas fotos pessoal, vale sempre a pena ir ao topo da Nogueira mesmo sem neve.

Felizmente as previsões indicam a possibilidade de ocorrência de neve muito mais generalizada nos próximos dias, tem que ser desta que a neve venha a Bragança como ainda não se viu nestes últimos dois Invernos.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 20:20)

Se tudo correr bem na terça-feira "inundarei" este Fórum com dezenas de fotos!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2013 às 20:42)

Boas,a tarde foi de chuva,sem chuva e céu limpo,com 8.4ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 9.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

boas

por aqui chove fraco acompanhado por vento fraco. sigo com 8.3ºC. 

aqui val algumas fotos do evento de sábado. a luz ainda não esta estável, ainda há pouco a luz foi abaixo outra vez...


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Temperatura actual 8.4ºC
 acumulada 12.2mm
 P 1007hpa


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui chove fraco acompanhado por vento fraco. sigo com 8.3ºC.
> 
> aqui val algumas fotos do evento de sábado. a luz ainda não esta estável, ainda há pouco a luz foi abaixo outra vez...



Realmente foi brutal! Acho que eventos deste género são de "evitar"!!!


----------



## mborgespires (21 Jan 2013 às 09:55)

Bom dia!
Às 9h a minha EM registou uma temperatura exterior de 6,9ºC, com 71% HR. O vento soprava de ENE, a 1,8 km/h. A pressão já aumentou em relação a ontem: 1007 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2013 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca por aqui, neste momento 4ºC com céu pouco nublado, não há vento.

Até logo


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Alguns flocos de neve no Sarzedo cerca das 09 horas, com o termómetro a marcar 3.5ºC.


----------



## mborgespires (21 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

Aqui podia nevar... pela análise do GFS poderá nevar lá para dia 27!

Temp: 8,2ºC
HR: 63%
Vel vento: 5,0 km/h de ONO
Rajada de SO de 7,9 km/h.
Pressão: 1008 hPa


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 10:57)

Por Bragança céu nublado, com algumas abertas, e *4,0ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *1,7ºC*.

Está algum vento, o que potencia a sensação de frio...


----------



## Norther (21 Jan 2013 às 12:06)

A pouco informaram-me que caia neve na Covilhã pouquita  , na encosta esta cair bem e de vez em quando chega a cidade.


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

segundo me disseram na serra do Marão Tb


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2013 às 13:20)

Boas,com sol  por vezes e muitas nuvens,algum vento de NW,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Vinha agora no carro e caíram algmas "bolinhas" de gelo no vidro! Ela vem aí!!! Desta vez não falha!!!


----------



## boneli (21 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vinha agora no carro e caíram algmas "bolinhas" de gelo no vidro! Ela vem aí!!! Desta vez não falha!!!




Vem nada...era esforovite que alguém se lembrou de deitar!!!


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vinha agora no carro e caíram algmas "bolinhas" de gelo no vidro! Ela vem aí!!! Desta vez não falha!!!



Em Bragança ou Lamego?


----------



## Johnny (21 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

Tenho algumas fotos de ontem, da NEVE, no concelho de Montalegre, Vila Real... mais tarde trato de partilhá-las...

E hj (e especialmente amanhã) a coisa promete ainda mais... para estas bandas...


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Johnny disse:


> E hj (e especialmente amanhã) a coisa promete ainda mais... para estas bandas...



Trata de meter combustível na viatura e desbravar essas montanhas! Tira fotos!


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

boas  poq aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu nublado, com algumas abertas... o vento Ã© fraco...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2013 às 15:20)

Acabo de descobrir, na página do _Facebook_ da CM da Covilhã, esta pérola meteorológica dos anos 40. Um nevão à antiga, um "camão", do inverno de 1946. 


Vamos ver se amanhã é assim, era bom, era...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/56949571"]neve on Vimeo[/ame]

Nos primeiros segundos do vídeo visualiza-se a Cova da Beira, dando para ver que também esta, e não apenas a cidade, estavam sob forte manto branco!


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

amanha faz um filme igual mas a cores pode ser? ehehe quem me dera que amanha ficasse assim aqui onde moro lol


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Acabo de descobrir, na página do _Facebook_ da CM da Covilhã, esta pérola meteorológica dos anos 40. Um nevão à antiga, um "camão", do inverno de 1946.



Bela descoberta Pedro!

Uma relíquia!


----------



## Hermano1x (21 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

já esteve a nevar na serra do alvão ainda a pouco choveu um pouco onde a temperatura estava a 9 graus por causa do sol e quando choveu desceu para os 4 graus...
depois de levantar o nevoeiro da serra já tinha neve


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

pessoal do interior *queremos fotos *


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Bragança ainda nada mas está a ficar encoberto agora...


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> pessoal do interior *queremos fotos *



Aqui o pessoal do Interior não se vai esquecer das fotos!! 

Por agora vai arrefecendo em Bragança, a minha estação marca 4.1ºC a do Z13 marca 5.0ºC.

Por agora céu pouco nublado vento fraco. Durante o dia de hoje o sol que se fez sentir secou a maior parte da chuva de ontem, o que é bom pois facilita a eventual acumulação de neve. 
O ideal agora é continuar a baixar a temperatura, para facilitar ainda mais a  queda de neve tal como a manutenção baixa da humidade, para os flocos chegarem direitinhos cá a baixo , neste momento registo 54% de humidade relativa e o Z13 40%.

Vou guardar o meu post 4000 para anunciar a neve.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

hehe, estou no IPB e tenho passado mais tempo a olhar para a janela, do que propriamente a estudar


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 17:32)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> hehe, estou no IPB e tenho passado mais tempo a olhar para a janela, do que propriamente a estudar



vai estudando hoje pq amanha não vais estudar mesmo lol


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade 
Temperatura actual 6.5ºC e 46%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 4.7ºC
Temperatura máxima 10.8ºC
P 1017hpa


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2013 às 17:59)

Hoje fez sol, embora o céu por vezes apresentasse alguma nebulosidade, durante a maior parte do dia em Vila Real.
Agora o vento aumentou de intensidade e as nuvens que durante o dia estiveram "presas" no Alvão pairam sobre a cidade.
Já começo a ficar impaciente com o passar das horas.


----------



## ppereira (21 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

Pela Serra da Estrela está impossível!!!!
Vejam só o gelo junto à estância de ski


----------



## ppereira (21 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

O vento leva a neve toda, não fica quase nada nas pistas 
assim é difícil abrir a estância

junto à entrada está cerca de 1,5 m de neve


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2013 às 19:37)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu foi um dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos, e bastante sol. Agora mais ao entardecer tem vindo a estar céu limpo intercalando com períodos de quase totalmente nublado. 
O vento é fraco.

Atuais 5,7ºC e 61%HR, com 2,2mm.


----------



## Cheiroso (21 Jan 2013 às 19:51)

Na minha viagem entre Vieira do Minho e Chaves vi de tudo:

Sol;
Chuva;
Granizo;
Neve;

Mas sem duvida a prometer uma bela noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2013 às 19:53)

Boas,céu limpo e o ambiente a ficar ,com 5.1ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2013 às 19:54)

Cheiroso disse:


> Na minha viagem entre Vieira do Minho e Chaves vi de tudo:
> 
> Sol;
> Chuva;
> ...



Olá! Moras em Chaves cidade? Ou em alguma aldeia? Prepara a máquina sff!
A minha mãe disse-me que há hoje em Montalegre nevou!


----------



## Cheiroso (21 Jan 2013 às 20:02)

sou de Vila Verde mas moro na cidade.
Sim em Montalegre nevou também durante o dia.

a noite promete. aguardarei pela cidade a ver se consigo recolher fotos em zonas onde é mais dificil ter o elemento branco.

caso contrario ai vou eu pela estrrada fora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

Cheiroso disse:


> sou de Vila Verde mas moro na cidade.
> Sim em Montalegre nevou também durante o dia.
> 
> a noite promete. aguardarei pela cidade a ver se consigo recolher fotos em zonas onde é mais dificil ter o elemento branco.
> ...



Partilha aqui no forum! Infelizmente por motivos profissionais não me é permitido estar aí, para grande pena minha como imaginas! 

Contamos com as tuas fotos!


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2013 às 20:10)

Boa noite,

Familiares de Loriga, Serra da Estrela relatam queda de neve durante esta manhã. A vila situa-se entre 750-800m de altitude.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 20:25)

Que bela maneira de festejar o 1º mês de Inverno...hoje é 21!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 20:27)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui o pessoal do Interior não se vai esquecer das fotos!!
> 
> Por agora vai arrefecendo em Bragança, a minha estação marca 4.1ºC a do Z13 marca 5.0ºC.
> 
> ...



Hehe, Bragança ainda nada 
Está a adiar o teu post


----------



## Bgc (21 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Tudo a postos.
Céu muito nublado.
2.9ºC
57% HR
Olhos postos no satélite.

Break a leg everybody!


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2013 às 20:48)

Boas, hoje por aqui a minima foi de *1.9ºC*  e o oposto *14.4ºC*, algo nublado e com sol, vento frio, sigo com

*Temp. 2.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 0.2 mm*


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Só para abrir o apetite...montes a norte de Bragança , hoje!

Desculpem a qualidade mas foram tiradas de Bragança (cidade)


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

E que apetite com que eu já estou... boas fotos Marco..


----------



## Scuderia (21 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Poderoso  

Vamos ver se ainda fica alguma coisa até Sabado ou Domingo. 

Durante a semana é complicado deixar de trabalhar


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! Para terem sido tiradas da cidade, estão excelentes!


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Temperatura actual 4.4ºC e 59%hr
wind chill 3ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Essas serras já são em Espanha, ou ainda são Portugal?


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Nickname disse:


> Essas serras já são em Espanha, ou ainda são Portugal?



O Ferreira confirmará mas as 2 primeiras parecem Montesinho, e a ultima a Sanabria... Penso eu!!


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:06)

tudo calmo por aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas intenso. nao ha vento e sigo com uns frios 3.6ºC

temperaturas de hoje: 

4.6ºC de minima
9.1ºC de maxima

este é o meu post 2000


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

Boa noite pela serra temperatura no 2º c com o vento a soprar fraco , sigo com 2.2ºc.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

tenho informação que nevou a pouco na zona alta de Gouveia, com alguma acumulação apenas nos telhados...


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Johnny (21 Jan 2013 às 21:36)

As cobertas de neve: Sanábria, Espanha.




Nickname disse:


> Essas serras já são em Espanha, ou ainda são Portugal?


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Parece que já começou a cair na Gralheira-Montemuro
aldeia a 1100/1150 metros de altitude


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Nickname disse:


> Parece que já começou a cair na Gralheira-Montemuro



Boa.. já está novamente a funcionar a cam da Gralheira.. ;-)


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Por Viseu começa agora a chuviscar.

Temp: 3,5ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

Ronny disse:


> Boa.. já está novamente a funcionar a cam da Gralheira.. ;-)



Aleluia!!!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

Johnny disse:


> As cobertas de neve: Sanábria, Espanha.





A segunda é seguramente Montesinho. A Sanábria não tem geradores eólicos... 
A ultima não tenho duvidas que seja a Sanábria... Mas a primeira... Tenho duvidas!


----------



## Zoelae (21 Jan 2013 às 22:18)

Na minha aldeia, no noroeste do concelho de Vinhais está a 1,0ºC a 770 metros de altitude e ainda não cai nada.


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Aleluia!!!



Ainda ontem de manhã estive lá a olhar para ela.. e a ver se encontrava alguém por ali para ver se precisavam de uma ajudinha para a reparar.. mas não vi ninguém.. e a essa hora, 11h da manhã, já nevava e bem..


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

Covilhã (a 750m), situação atual: *0,9ºC* e 83% de humidade!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Por Bragança tudo na expectativa... 

2,9*C
74%


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

Em Vila Real chove moderadamente.


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Boas. 

Começou a nevar fraco por aqui à pouco. :-)


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Nickname disse:


> Parece que já começou a cair na Gralheira-Montemuro
> aldeia a 1100/1150 metros de altitude



Há instantes via-se mesmo nevar.

A altitude exacta é: 1110 metros.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Z13 disse:


> O Ferreira confirmará mas as 2 primeiras parecem Montesinho, e a ultima a Sanabria... Penso eu!!



1ª e última Sanábria. 2ª Montesinho na transição da fronteira!

Aliás a 1ª é a leste daquilo que eu chamo Sanábria, por isso não sei se será aínda Sanábria!


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real chove moderadamente.



Assim como em Viseu


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real chove moderadamente.



Temperatura?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Boas,céu limpo,com 3.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:13)

EU NÃO VOU PARA A CAMA ENQUANTO NÃO CONSEGUIR VER CAÍR NEVE!!!  desculpem as "caps lock"!

O que vale é que estas noites são sempre bem "regadas" à superfície!!!


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> EU NÃO VOU PARA A CAMA ENQUANTO NÃO CONSEGUIR VER CAÍR NEVE!!!  desculpem as "caps lock"!
> 
> O que vale é que estas noites são sempre bem "regadas" à superfície!!!



Acho melhor não ver.. porque se vejo.. não vou à cama..


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

pessoal a webcam da gralheira é esta?

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

F_R disse:


> pessoal a webcam da gralheira é esta?
> 
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html



correcto


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Começou a nevar fraco por aqui à pouco. :-)



Passou a água-neve e agora quase que parou por completo... :-( 

A temperatura teima em não baixar de 1,8...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

Está a nevar bem pela Gralheira. Há cerca de uma hora havia muito menos neve no solo.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

Fui agora à varanda fumar o respectivo, e senti pequenas gotículas na face...será???
No entanto cerca de 3º à superfície...


----------



## João Sousa (21 Jan 2013 às 23:24)

Já chove por aqui! 600 metros


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2013 às 23:25)

Nickname disse:


> correcto



obrigado, já tá bom por lá


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Jan 2013 às 23:28)

spiritmind disse:


> Temperatura?



Não tenho um termómetro fiável. É um para interior de casa normalíssimo, nada fiável. Pu-lo na varanda e marcava 5,7 mas moro numa zona abrigada (praceta).
Agora chove menos.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Fui agora à varanda fumar o respectivo, e senti pequenas gotículas na face...será???
> No entanto cerca de 3º à superfície...




Fui dar uma volta a pé ainda agora, e nada 

Vou agora dar uma volta de carro ali pelo sopé da Nogueira


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:34)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Fui dar uma volta a pé ainda agora, e nada
> 
> Vou agora dar uma volta de carro ali pelo sopé da Nogueira



A esta hora já só saio se for a pé!!! Ou então vou esperar e vou de trenó!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Ronny as nuvens no satélite estão a chegar a Lamego...manda feed-back!


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Aqui tenho 2,9ºC, só deve descer significativamente quando começar a precipitar e com esta temperatura será em forma liquida pelo menos de início.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2013 às 23:39)

O pior é mesmo a espera pelo primeiro floco!  Depois é o deleite! Que saudades dos meus tempos em que vivia onde nevava forte e feio.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

Neva com intensidade na Gralheira (1110m)


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Sopé da nogueira já tenho o carro com neve!!


----------



## jPdF (21 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Por Viseu, 3.9ºC, chove moderadamente, temperatura subiu 0,5ºC desde o início da precipitação, cota rondará por aqui os 700/800 m, de acordo com os modelos.
Vento também aumentou de intensidade soprando agora moderadamente.


----------



## dahon (21 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Por Viseu chove moderado. Ainda estive a espreitar a ver se via alguma água-neve(já que a cota anda pelos 600-800 e eu estou a 510-520) mas não me pareceu.


----------



## pimigas (21 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Sopé da nogueira já tenho o carro com neve!!



Fotos!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Sopé da nogueira já tenho o carro com neve!!



Já neva aì???
Sopé mais propriamente aonde?


----------



## diogortrick (21 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

Informações acabadinhas de chegar confirmam que caí bastante neve na guarda neste momento.


----------



## Ronny (21 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ronny as nuvens no satélite estão a chegar a Lamego...manda feed-back!



Sim.. chove com alguma intensidade.. 4º neste momento..


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> já neva aì???
> Sopé mais propriamente aonde?




41:45.891 -6:49.660


----------



## INFANTE (21 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu chove moderado. Ainda estive a espreitar a ver se via alguma água-neve(já que a cota anda pelos 600-800 e eu estou a 510-520) mas não me pareceu.



Com o aerodromo a 628 metros aquela zona atá Castro Daire deve nevar bem!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> 41:45.891 -6:49.660



ok já sei aonde é...!


----------



## dahon (21 Jan 2013 às 23:56)

INFANTE disse:


> Com o aerodromo a 628 metros aquela zona atá Castro Daire deve nevar bem!



Se não me engano o Aeródromo de Viseu está a 644m.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> ok já sei aonde é...!



Estou no Monte por isso foi mesmo a única maneira.. Pelo menos é exacta.. 
Na estrada onde há uma curva contra curva no meio de dois.. Vales bah.. 
Como vim fazer geocaching e tinha as coordenadas à mão enviei.. Espero que não tenhas levado a mal ;-)


Mete isso no maps que vês logo onde está o meu carro parado ;-)


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

dahon disse:


> Se não me engano o Aeródromo de Viseu está a 644m.



628 metros e o Concelho de Viseu compreende altitudes entre os 400 e 700 metros, e às 22 horas a estação do IPMA registava 2,5 ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

INFANTE disse:


> Com o aerodromo a 628 metros aquela zona atá Castro Daire deve nevar bem!



Não sei se neva. Trancoso está mais alto e segundo a estação estão 2,8ºC. Na webcam vê-se tudo molhado. Sinal de chuva, ou no máximo água-neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Estou no Monte por isso foi mesmo a única maneira.. Pelo menos é exacta..
> Na estrada onde há uma curva contra curva no meio de dois.. Vales bah..
> Como vim fazer geocaching e tinha as coordenadas à mão enviei.. Espero que não tenhas levado a mal ;-)
> 
> ...



Na boa! Se não conheces é normal que não possas descrever!...mas realmente pensei que estavas a reinar! Na boa!
Já agora está nevar por aí?


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (22 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Cai alguma neve na guarda


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Portanto a neve já fez contacto com PT. Se houver telele com câmera incorporada...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

Por aqui já chuvisca com uns flocos pelo meio. Temperatura de 2,6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Em Manteigas descobri esta webcam:
http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## snowboard (22 Jan 2013 às 00:11)

Aqui por Gostei ainda só caíu uns pingos!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 00:13)

Nunca imaginei que Bragança tivesse uma freguesia com nome de Gostei...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

Por aqui já chove algum tempo,agua muita fria,com 4.0ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

Made FB...caem flocos na Guarda!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Pelo que vejo no satélite está quase!!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Sopé da nogueira já tenho o carro com neve!!





Mr.Henrique disse:


> 41:45.891 -6:49.660



A fazer geocaching a esta hora? eheh!

Cache da Serra de Nogueira.
Está a cerca de 910m de altitude.

Ou seja, significa que a essa hora estaria a nevar aos 900m de altitude.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Daqui a uma hora se tudo correr bem...já ponho fotos!


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

Boas. Aqui no Sabugal (800m) chuvisca mas o radar mostra um aguaceiro em rota de colisão, estou naexpectativa!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

Vou por o casaco de penas e vou para o terraço!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

AnDré disse:


> A fazer geocaching a esta hora? eheh!
> 
> Cache da Serra de Nogueira.
> Está a cerca de 910m de altitude.
> ...



Sozinho e com o carro comercial (e tinha um jipe parado em casa) 

Alto da serra da Nogueira. 
Corre bastante vento mas não neva para já.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Fiz um vídeo agora mesmo 
Resolução baixíssima porque foi upload no telemóvel.. 
Ainda estou cá cima (e a ficar sem gasóleo no carro hehe)


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

Em Vila Real estão 4,2ºC neste momento, durante o dia a temperatura rondou entre os 4 e os 6 graus, excepto quando o sol aparecia subindo 2 ou 3 graus mais.
Tem chovido intermitentemente durante o dia todo mas desde o fim da tarde a chuva é mais forte e frequente.
Nota-se na rua que o ar está mais seco e frio... vamos aguardar que as previsões estejam correctas.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Fiz um vídeo agora mesmo
> Resolução baixíssima porque foi upload no telemóvel..
> Ainda estou cá cima (e a ficar sem gasóleo no carro hehe)
> 
> Serra nogueira - YouTube



Fantástico!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

Neva pela Nogueira então! E está ventinho... é melhor desceres.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

por aqui vao caindo alguns aguaceiros, com a temperatura a subir para os 4.8ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

Por volta dos 600m já caiu um aguaceiro (apenas chuva), vamos ver se a temperatura desce mais (act - 3ºC)


----------



## chaves23 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

por aqui cai chuva com neve perto de castro daire


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

Black_Heart disse:


> Por volta dos 600m já caiu um aguaceiro (apenas chuva), vamos ver se a temperatura desce mais (act - 3ºC)



Neva na Gralheira; http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Paula (22 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Neva na Gralheira; http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html



Parece-me que a neve está a derreter, pelo menos no chão. Deve estar a chover, não?


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 00:49)

Paula disse:


> Parece-me que a neve está a derreter, pelo menos no chão. Deve estar a chover, não?



de facto.. é um pouco estranho.. não?


----------



## pimigas (22 Jan 2013 às 00:50)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Sozinho e com o carro comercial (e tinha um jipe parado em casa)
> 
> Alto da serra da Nogueira.
> Corre bastante vento mas não neva para já.



Deixa-te ficar por ai durante a noite e vai relatando a neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:51)

Eu acho que por aqui está a ficar com boa "cor" o céu!


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 00:51)

Paula disse:


> Parece-me que a neve está a derreter, pelo menos no chão. Deve estar a chover, não?



já teve bastante mais neve, de facto.


----------



## snowboard (22 Jan 2013 às 00:52)

Agora já está mesmo a chover...nada de neve


----------



## chaves23 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:52)

um amigo meu da serra de montemuro disse me que tava la a nevar


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Começou a precipitação em Bragança... a partir de agora é o tudo ou nada! Está a chover...


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Chove muito por Viseu.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Estava a guardar o meu post 4000 para anunciar a chegada da neve a Bragança mas tenho que o gastar para anunciar a chegada da... chuva 

Chove moderado em Bragança com 3.2ºC, com tendência de subida nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

sleet com 3.6º..


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:56)

Água-neve...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

Aqui cai misturada com flocos, deve ser questão de tempo até passar a neve.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

Em Vila Real agora chove com intensidade com algum vento à mistura.
A temperatura ronda entre os 4 e os 5ºC.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Neva pela Nogueira então! E está ventinho... é melhor desceres.



Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 01:00)

Boa noite. Por aqui a temperatura subiu, logo depois de ter começado a chover encontrando-se nos 5.6ºC, sem possibilidades de queda de neve penso eu.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:00)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlphdC_M5Kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Gosto!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Água-neve...



Eu nem isso vejo, vejo apenas chuva 

Isto é péssimo, pois arruína qualquer acumulação que possa vir a seguir, pois já está tudo molhado e assim é muito mais complicado acumular.

Se não nevar vai ser um falhanço incrível dos modelos.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

MSantos disse:


> Eu nem isso vejo, vejo apenas chuva
> 
> Isto é péssimo, pois arruína qualquer acumulação que possa vir a seguir, pois já está tudo molhado e assim é muito mais complicado acumular.
> 
> Se não nevar vai ser um falhanço incrível dos modelo.



Calma...Depende do que nevar a seguir...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:04)

Vamos ver o que acontece na próxima meia-hora..


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 01:06)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlphdC_M5Kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Epá, Geocaching + Neve = Inveja^2!

De qualquer forma obrigado pelos registos.

--------------------

Na Gralheira acho que a entrada de ar quente aos 850hPa já estão a fazer estragos.
Continua a ver-se precipitação mas a neve está a desaparecer...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

Eu não acredito que os modelos falhem assim...! Admnistradores e sábios na matéria está na hora de intervirem para acalmar esta gente!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

está a começar a descer a temperatura...


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, Geocaching + Neve = Inveja^2!
> 
> De qualquer forma obrigado pelos registos.
> 
> ...





Mas já se estava a prever..pelo menos os modelos mostravam isto entre a meia noite e as três com a ISO 0 quase a sair do nosso território. Aliás o maior frio só vai entrar em definitivo a partir de meio da noite, por isso ha que ter paciência.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

Temperatura a descer em Vila Real, segue com 3.6ºC neste momento.
A chuva parou mas o vento continua moderado.


----------



## RaFa (22 Jan 2013 às 01:17)

Boa noite.
Relativamente a Seia, alguem sabe se há possibilidade de vislumbrar o elemento branco? É que normalmente a neve fica sempre a "porta"..


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 01:21)

bem.. por aqui isto está estranho.. muito estranho.. parou de chover.. ficou um vento forte e a temperatura sobe para os 4.9º.. eu vou ali e já venho.. lá para as 5h.. venho fazer a ronda...


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 01:23)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlphdC_M5Kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Boa!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 01:38)

pimigas disse:


> Deixa-te ficar por ai durante a noite e vai relatando a neve...



Haha mais nada?

Já sabes que, com os meus skills TT safava me bem 




AnDré disse:


> Epá, Geocaching + Neve = Inveja^2!
> 
> De qualquer forma obrigado pelos registos.
> 
> --------------------



Consegui fazer um found. Ainda ia abordar um VG, mas achei que já era demasiado agressivo, visto que estava sozinho e o CB do carro já só dava gasóleo para mais 18km ( e estava a 14 de casa )


_____

Bem já estou na cidade de Bragança, e foi com algum desânimo que vi tudo molhado, e a chover 

De facto a única neve na cidade, é a que veio no meu capot:






Anyway, algumas fotos do alto da Serra da Nogueira. 
Fiz bem a súbida... Mas a descida já foi feita em ritmo muito lento visto que a estrada já estava branca...
(fotos do telemóvel)


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:41)

de qualquer das formas ...bom registo!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

Bom registo Henrique 

Aqui na cidade não está fácil, chove moderado com temperaturas a rondar os 3ºC e humidade de 75%... Estou a desanimar .


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

E agora chove bem em Bragança...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:47)

Aqui estagnou nos 2.5º é só descer mais 1º...


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 01:48)

Supostamente a precipitação não iria arrastar o ar frio para baixo até à superfície? Aqui em Bragança isso ainda não sucedeu, será que o frio em altitude não entrou como estava modelado??.

Prossegue a chuva moderada com 3ºC


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:51)

MSantos disse:


> Supostamente a precipitação não iria arrastar o ar frio para baixo até à superfície? Aqui em Bragança isso ainda não sucedeu, será que o frio em altitude não entrou como estava modelado??.
> 
> Prossegue a chuva moderada com 3ºC



Penso que la mais para a madrugada entre mais frio tanto em altitude como na superficie...penso eu...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2013 às 01:54)

MSantos disse:


> Supostamente a precipitação não iria arrastar o ar frio para baixo até à superfície? Aqui em Bragança isso ainda não sucedeu,* será que o frio em altitude não entrou como estava modelado??*.



O núcleo mais frio ainda está afastado , em pleno atlântico.
Apenas a meio da madrugada é que o ar frio entrará no continente.
Nessa altura tanto as temperaturas aos 850 hPa como aos 500 hPa é que se tornarão negativas o suficiente para permitirem queda de neve à cota 600 e eventualmente 400 mts como previsto.
Dencansem um pouco e lá para as 4-5 horas abram os olhos novamente...poderão ter alguma surpresa


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 01:55)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Consegui fazer um found. Ainda ia abordar um VG, mas achei que já era demasiado agressivo, visto que estava sozinho e o CB do carro já só dava gasóleo para mais 18km ( e estava a 14 de casa )



Procurar uma cache à noite, num VG, com neve e sozinho é de facto um pouco agressivo!

Mais uma vez, bons registos!

-----------------------

Na Gralheira (1110m), entretanto apagaram as luzes da rua (poupança na electricidade). Esperemos que com o amanhecer o cenário seja de uma camada de neve.

Em Trancoso vai chovendo com 3,6ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

MSantos disse:


> Supostamente a precipitação não iria arrastar o ar frio para baixo até à superfície? Aqui em Bragança isso ainda não sucedeu, será que o frio em altitude não entrou como estava modelado??.
> 
> Prossegue a chuva moderada com 3ºC



Está quase...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 01:57)

Aqui já é mais neve que chuva, mas está tudo molhado. Vai ter que nevar bastante antes de começar a acumular (excepto jardins).


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:00)

Vai começar a festa!!!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

Fil disse:


> Aqui já é mais neve que chuva, mas está tudo molhado. Vai ter que nevar bastante antes de começar a acumular (excepto jardins).



Impressionante como uns 40/50 metros de altitude fazem diferença, por aqui chove bem, por vezes lá parece vir um floco perdido...

2.5ºC...


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:09)

E chove com bastante intensidade em vila real estão 5ºC
E já se ouve trovoada


----------



## snowboard (22 Jan 2013 às 02:11)

epá..fui lá fora e...fiquei molhado...chuva!...e tudo encharcado...é preciso mesmo bastante para os 5 cm de neve acumulada!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 02:11)

Na nogueira por esta hora deve estar um espectáculo engraçado :-)


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 02:14)

Começo a achar que com os 5ºC que se fazem, e com a chuva que cai, não vai nevar na cidade e se nevar não acumulará.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:18)

Eu nem acredito que venha a nevar a temperatura esta a subir e bem ja estao 5,8ºc  humidade 82%...
Vim a pouco de Campo de Jales que esta entre 900 a 1000 metros la estava a nevar mas era uma neve muito molhada


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 02:19)

VILA REAL disse:


> Começo a achar que com os 5ºC que se fazem, e com a chuva que cai, não vai nevar na cidade e se nevar não acumulará.



Se nevar com a intensidade com que chove agora, pode acumular.
Mas dentro de 2 ou 3 horas já vemos se vai nevar, e se chega para acumular...


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 02:22)

Bem, como tenho umas coisas para ler, vou fazer directa e vou reportando os acontecimentos.
É bom ver mais membros de Vila Real


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 02:22)

Agora parece-me que é 100% chuva... 

Snowfiasco.


----------



## Dsarocha (22 Jan 2013 às 02:24)

Estava a nevar entre Pitões das Junias e Tourem em Montalegre +/-  1200 metros de altitude passei por la por volta da meia noite  neve, chuva, e muito vento dava para circular, mas a estrada esta um perigo

mais la para a madrugada  deve estar completamente gelada  a estrada
mão arrisquem passar por la!


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:26)

Royal Village disse:


> Se nevar com a intensidade com que chove agora, pode acumular.
> Mas dentro de 2 ou 3 horas já vemos se vai nevar, e se chega para acumular...



Custa me acreditar que venha a nevar pelo menos para aqui para a cidade...
A temperatura vai ter de descer muito, hoje as 19h registei a temperatura mais baixa de foram 2ºc e desde la esteve sempre a subir ate agora 

Mas espero estar enganado


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 02:27)

Fil disse:


> Agora parece-me que é 100% chuva...
> 
> Snowfiasco.




Podes crer... isto está a ser um flop de evento, tanta expectativa a sair furada... Isto ainda pode animar, mas começo a duvidar do nevão que foi apregoado, mesmo que venha a nevar tem que cair muita para conseguir acumular.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 02:28)

MSantos disse:


> Podes crer... isto está a ser um flop de evento, tanta expectativa a sair furada... Isto ainda pode animar, mas começo a duvidar do nevão que foi apregoado, mesmo que venha a nevar tem que cair muita para conseguir acumular.



Exacto.. Está a chover torrencialmente...


----------



## bigfire (22 Jan 2013 às 02:28)

Hermano1x, eu também sou de Vila Real, e está noite e de olho aberto, temos de ter um bocado de calma, e esperar. Por enquanto o que temos e chuva, vamos esperar.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:29)

Qual é a temperatura ai por Bragança?


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:30)

2.3º


----------



## snowboard (22 Jan 2013 às 02:32)

bem...pelos vistos amanhã é dia de trabalho...chuva forte e nada de neve....está na hora de ir ver a neve em sonhos...essa ninguem me tira...divirtam-se


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 02:32)

bigfire disse:


> Hermano1x, eu também sou de Vila Real, e está noite e de olho aberto, temos de ter um bocado de calma, e esperar. Por enquanto o que temos e chuva, vamos esperar.



Boa pessoal de Vila Real 
Esta noite não vou dormir vou ficar a espera vamos esperar por ela então 

Mas é que já estão 6ºC pelo menos é o que marca a minha nini estação meteorológica


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:33)

Devemos estar quase na transição...senão realmente foi um fiasco!
para mim já deveria estar a nevar...


----------



## Marco_12 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:36)

Tenham calma caros colegas, a dita cuja está a caminho, vai começar a entrar o frio a sério...


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

Hermano1x disse:


> Custa me acreditar que venha a nevar pelo menos para aqui para a cidade...
> A temperatura vai ter de descer muito, hoje as 19h registei a temperatura mais baixa de foram 2ºc e desde la esteve sempre a subir ate agora
> 
> Mas espero estar enganado



Por aqui aconteceu semelhante, a temperatura mais baixa foi 3ºc, porém o céu estava limpo, assim que começou a chover a temperatura subiu muito, aqui já vai nos 6.2ºc


----------



## bigfire (22 Jan 2013 às 02:39)

Penso que pessoal tá a stressar sem necessiadade, as leituras assim o dizem, por esta hora a temperatura a t850 será positiva, só depois dessa passagem de massa de ar quente, e que o frio se vai instalar, vamos ter calma.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 02:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Devemos estar quase na transição...senão realmente foi um fiasco!
> para mim já deveria estar a nevar...



Corre o risco de este vir ser um dos maiores fiascos dos últimos tempos em termos de neve em Bragança, tem que nevar muitíssimo para haver acumulação ou ocorrer uma descida brutal das temperaturas.

Por agora prossegue a chuva com 2ºC/3ºC...

Vou baixar a guarda, e dormir um bocado, até logo pessoal.


----------



## invent (22 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade por Viseu/Penalva do Castelo.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 02:45)

A minha estação marca 4.8ªC.
Segundo as previsões a queda de neve nas cotas mais baixas acontecerá a meio da madrugada e manhã, logo a frente fria ainda não entrou, até porque também registei temperaturas com muito pouca variação durante todo o dia.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:50)

Royal Village disse:


> A minha estação marca 4.8ªC.
> Segundo as previsões a queda de neve nas cotas mais baixas acontecerá a meio da madrugada e manhã, logo a frente fria ainda não entrou, até porque também registei temperaturas com muito pouca variação durante todo o dia.



de qualquer ads formas segundo os modelos, acho que deveria estar a nevar em Bragança...


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 02:56)

Tenham calma amigos de Bragança, ela vai acabar por apareçer... 

O evento ainda agora está a começar  

Aqui vai chuviscando com temperatura de 6,4 e algum nevoeiro...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:58)

Tanta chuvinha entre os 2 e 3º...e eu que prometi à filhota que fazia um boneco de neve...


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:05)

O IPMA mudou as previsões, no Interior Norte e centro as mínimas baixaram e pelo que parece as previsões de neve são mais certas... esperemos que se confirme!!!


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 03:11)

Já está a nevar mas ainda é uma neve muito húmida. Ainda assim começa a acumular nos carros.

Temperatura de 2,4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:11)

Royal Village disse:


> O IPMA mudou as previsões, no Interior Norte e centro as mínimas baixaram e pelo que parece as previsões de neve são mais certas... esperemos que se confirme!!!



Esperemos que sim...Bragança com alerta laranja, pela queda de neve....


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:12)

Temperatura a descer...2.2º


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:14)

Já vejo flocos, misturados com chuva!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:15)

cada vez mais flocos e menos chuva....


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 03:18)

Em Vila Real é o vento que aumenta de intensidade e a chuva praticamente parou.


----------



## invent (22 Jan 2013 às 03:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> cada vez mais flocos e menos chuva....



Boa, que venha ela em força.


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 03:19)

O instituto de meteorologia alterou a previsão para o dia de hoje dando neve em Vila Real e Viseu


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:19)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real é o vento que aumenta de intensidade e a chuva praticamente parou.



Confirmo!  
Notam-se também algumas abertas entre as nuvens... agora é esperar que a temperatura baixe um pouco.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:20)

Este Srº tem o prazer de anunciar em 1ª mão que está a nevar em Bragança!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:20)

Muuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttooooo!!!!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 03:20)

NEVE... NEVE 

Finalmente, tanto chorei que a natureza fez-me a vontade


----------



## boneli (22 Jan 2013 às 03:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este Srº tem o prazer de anunciar em 1ª mão que está a nevar em Bragança!




Isso não se diz.....qual é a temperarura?


----------



## invent (22 Jan 2013 às 03:21)

ZeppY disse:


> O instituto de meteorologia alterou a previsão para o dia de hoje dando neve em Vila Real e Viseu



eish, reparei agora também, aumentaram o alerta para laranja.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:22)

MSantos disse:


> NEVE... NEVE :d
> 
> Finalmente, tanto chorei que a natureza fez-me a vontade



INVEJA!!! 

Aqui é aguardar...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 03:22)

Por esta é que eu não estava à espera, bastou uns 10 minutos a nevar bem para deixar tudo branco por aqui...


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 03:23)

Bem vos disse pessoal de Bragança 

Aproveitem.... e.... Não se esqueçam de inundar este fórum de fotos, mtas fotos


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:23)

Já está acumular nos carros!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:24)

ehehehe! estou tão contente!!!! daqui ameia-horita, ponho fotos!


----------



## joelo (22 Jan 2013 às 03:25)

Boa noite a todos!

Confirmo alto das cantarias neva com força...
Resta esperar até quando e aguardar um bela acumulação!!

Sonhos quentinhos e branquinhos!


----------



## invent (22 Jan 2013 às 03:25)

Muito bom, muito bom aí para os lados de Bragança, agora que venha mais para baixo.

Que temperaturas é que têm de momento?


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

Vive le vent, vive le vent, 
vive le vent d'hiver 
qui s'en va sifflant, soufflant 
dans les grands sapins verts


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

invent disse:


> muito bom, muito bom aí para os lados de bragança, agora que venha mais para baixo.
> 
> Que temperaturas é que têm de momento?



1.3º


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:28)

Fotos e Vídeos... onde andam eles!
Rápido! Antes que acabe...


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 03:33)

que sorte pessoal de Bragança aqui parou de chover mas a temperatura nao desce ohhh que inveja


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:34)

Eu vivo muito pròximo do rio Sabor...das zona mais baixas deBragança e...voltou achover...

já neva...


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 03:35)

Que animação 

Confesso que já estava a desesperar....


Por agora cai uma neve muito húmida aqui em Bragança já acumula por cima dos carros, a temperatura tem estado a baixar desde que a chuva passou a neve 1.2ºC por agora.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:37)

Agora que eu ia dormir...já não vou!

1.1º


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:40)

Neva bem...temperatura em queda


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:42)

Aqui céu quase limpo neste momento, muito vento, mas a temperatura teima em continuar igual...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:42)

Até logo!


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 03:44)

Royal Village disse:


> Aqui céu quase limpo neste momento, muito vento, mas a temperatura teima em continuar igual...



quanto marca o termómetro?

Em que zona de vila real moras?


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 03:46)

Pessoal de Bragança e essas fotos onde estão???


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:50)

Hermano1x disse:


> quanto marca o termómetro?
> 
> Em que zona de vila real moras?



Quinta do Seixo.
Neste momento marca 4.9ºC... para não variar foi sempre à volta dos 5ºC o dia de hoje, só quando o sol aparecia é que subiu uns 3 ou 4º mais.

Acho que ainda não chegou aqui a frente fria.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:53)

Hermano1x disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança e essas fotos onde estão???



Aínda não se justifica...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 03:55)

Os flocos estão aficar mais "secos" e MAIORES!...já só vejo neve a cair...a chuva passou à história!


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 03:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aínda não se justifica...



Mas continua a "esfarrapar"? 

Com intensidade?

Vi agora que respondemos ao mesmo tempo... e já sei a resposta!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 04:00)

Royal Village disse:


> Mas continua a "esfarrapar"?
> 
> Com intensidade?
> 
> Vi agora que respondemos ao mesmo tempo... e já sei a resposta!



Continua instável...a temperatura sobe rapidamente depois desce...vamos ver...


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 04:06)

Acabo de ver um relampâgo a norte de Vila Real (Ribeira de Pena/Vila Pouca de Aguiar).
O vento continua e parou de chover.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 04:07)

Aqui agora a temperatura está a subir... céu pouco nublado, vento moderado/forte e já vi uns relâmpagos ao longe. Previram trovoadas mais para o litoral... mas deve estar a passar pelo Marão.  eheheh


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 04:29)

Alô Bragança!!! 
Já estão sem comunicações devido à neve???


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 04:35)

Royal Village disse:


> Alô Bragança!!!
> Já estão sem comunicações devido à neve???



Era o q estava para dizer


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 04:41)

Aqui a temperatura desceu cerca de 2ºC em menos de meia hora... esteve quase nos 7º e agora está nos 5º... espero que continue a baixar.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 04:46)

Chove torrencialmente com algum granizo á mistura... a temperatura continua a descer muito rápido: 4,4ºC neste momento.

Acho que algo se vai passar...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 04:56)

Aqui está a chover agora...

Evento para esquecer.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 04:59)

ta manhoso o tempo fogo, a temperatura sobe e desce num instante o.0


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 05:00)

Fil disse:


> Aqui está a chover agora...
> 
> Evento para esquecer.



Eu acho que ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões... é esperar para ver.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 05:07)

Aqui chove torrencialmente e já ocorreu uma descarga eléctrica


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2013 às 05:08)

Norther disse:


> Aqui chove torrencialmente e já ocorreu uma descarga eléctrica



Até agora esta a ser um flop isto


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2013 às 05:12)

Fil como esta aí?


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 05:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Até agora esta a ser um flop isto




Mesmo e a temperatura esta subir pela tua estação meteorológica, já adivinhava isto  sei que a 1500m esta nevar fortemente.

O ar mais frio vai entrar agora em Portugal a ver vamos o que nos reserva de manha


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 05:36)

Norther disse:


> Mesmo e a temperatura esta subir pela tua estação meteorológica, já adivinhava isto  sei que a 1500m esta nevar fortemente.
> 
> O ar mais frio vai entrar agora em Portugal a ver vamos o que nos reserva de manha



Então o ar frio só vai entrar agora?
Aqui em vila real ja se passou de tudo desde chuva forte a trovoada e granizo...
A temperatura esta instável tanto sobe como desce...
E faz um vento forte


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2013 às 05:39)

Norther disse:


> Mesmo e a temperatura esta subir pela tua estação meteorológica, já adivinhava isto  sei que a 1500m esta nevar fortemente.
> 
> O ar mais frio vai entrar agora em Portugal a ver vamos o que nos reserva de manha



Espero que seja apenas um sector quente na passagem da frente e não efeito Fohen. Vamos ver se desce agora pela manha


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 05:42)

Por aqui acerca de 20 min faltou a luz, por causa da trovoada que estava na zona da lousã... 

Caiu algum granizo também...


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 05:46)

O Gfs na ultima run só nos mete a iso -32 aos 500hpa por aqui  a tarde  a -34 chegava cá bem, a ver vamos, ate logo abraso


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 06:11)

Muito granizo seguido de muita chuva.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 07:06)

A chuva continua e a temperatura desceu mas está estabilizada à 30 minutos nos 4.7C.
Para já... desilusão


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 07:11)

Vai chovendo,  já vai em 12 mm desde as 0 horas.

Com 166mm de chuva neste mês, já foi ultrapassado o valor médio de precipitação para o mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 07:14)

Bom dia! Acabo de falar com a minha mãe! FLOP TOTAL! Chuva!


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:27)

Bom dia.... 

Já registei 13mm de precipitação... E neve nem vê-la.  

Aquilo se seria um belo nevão... Transformou-se numa grande desilusao...

Estes modelos... Nem sei!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:29)

ninguém acerta...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:30)

Os modelos indicam que a esta hora a cota  deveria andar nos 500m...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 07:33)

O que correu mal?  Não percebo, olho os modelos e tinha de estar a nevar!  Abram a discussão! Bem, vou trabalhar, com uma grande desilusão em cima!


----------



## diogortrick (22 Jan 2013 às 07:35)

Calma. As temperaturas estão agora a baixar.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 07:36)

Bom dia. 

Neve em Bragança, apenas os vestígios de alguma derretida no vidro dos carros...

Está agora a chover de novo, depois de uma hora de paragem... Foi uma constante durante a noite...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:36)

Agora que o dia começa a clarear, posso constatar que as zonas altas da cidade têm neve, nomeadamente o São Bartolomeu, presumo que a cota tenha andado pelos 800-900m...Nogueira deve estar fantástico!


----------



## bigfire (22 Jan 2013 às 07:40)

Por Vila Real não existe neve, só nas zonas de montanha pouca, alguns aguaceiros, a temperatura continua baixa, se todo correr como os modelos dizens, a festa aqui só agora vai começar, vamos ter um bocadinho mais de paciência e esperar.


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2013 às 07:48)

Viseu: Chove fraco, temp.: 3.6° (desceu 0,5 na última hora)


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 07:59)

A minha mulher ia para Vinhais e voltou, estrada intransitável a partir de Grandais!


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 07:59)

bom dia, bom nevão aqui! Continua neve moderada.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 08:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> A minha mulher ia para Vinhais e voltou, estrada intransitável a partir de Grandais!




Vou ver se arranjo tempo para dar um salto à Nogueira de jipe


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 08:01)

Chove bastante agora.

Na gralheira 






Manteigas


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 08:07)

Por aqui neva bem. Os terrenos e os telhados estão a ficar brancos. :-)


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 08:14)

Vista do meu quarto:






Temp actual: 0,7


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 08:26)

Entretanto abrandou ... Não vai ser fácil termos um manto branco assim... 

A serra vista daqui está com um belo manto.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2013 às 08:29)

por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhado de vento moderado a forte (apenas durante os aguaceiros)... a temperatura subiu durante a noite, as 7:35h estavam  5.4C...


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 08:29)

foto da neve a cair ás 8 horas...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 08:38)

Cai neve de novo em Bragança


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2013 às 08:39)

Boas por a webcam parece que neva na Covilhã


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

Trancoso, 800/850 metros






Por Viseu chuva fraca com uns 2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 08:46)

Volta a nevar por aqui. 2ºC.

Esta noite, o GFS falhou nas cotas por uns 150m.

Acumulação aos 750m, mais coisa, menos coisa.


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 08:47)

Vista da minha casa...
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/1306/034mw.jpg


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia 

De facto estamos a ter um nevão flop aos 700m, já nevou, até com alguma intensidade mas uma neve muito húmida e sempre no limiar da chuva. 

Para já aqui à minha cota neve acumulada só por cima dos carros e apenas resquícios insignificantes.

Estamos todos a levar uma lição de humildade por parte da natureza, ainda se percebe pouco disto e ainda se erram previsões a poucas horas... 
Quando ontem à noite antes de começar a precipitar via as temperaturas encalhadas na casa dos 3ºC fiquei um pouco apreensivo em relação à possibilidade de nevão, desde que vim para Bragança (este é o meu sexto Inverno) não me recordo de termos um "nevão" sem estar o frio previamente instalado nos níveis baixos, quase sempre que neva com temperaturas positivas a acumulação é nula.  

A cotas mais altas, provavelmente acima dos 900 metros a acumulação de neve deve ser brutal mas aqui um nevão afigura-se impossível, mesmo que neve com muita intensidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 08:53)

Em Verín também neva! Web Cam CRTVG! 380m!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 08:59)

Daqui a nada vou me fazer à Nogueira, mas não estou a contar subir... "Roubaram" me o veículo 4x4 portanto lá vou eu de Punto outra vez... 

Tirar umas fotos só...


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 08:59)

Olá bom dia a todos.
Recebi contatos a pouco, da minha aldeia, em Fornelos - Cinfães - Viseu, cerca de 550 metros (+/-), relatos de agua neve, (chuva misturada com neve), numa aldeia mais acima, Vilar de Arca mais 100mtros, neve pura já com alguma acumulação. Sendo que como ja falaram aqui, nem sempre cai neve em Fornelos, e em Vilar caí, depende muito das entradas... Em Cinfães, Concelho e Vila, mais chuva do que nece. De referir, que durante a noite, o que caíu foi  apenas muita chuva, e muito vento a mistura. Não sei que temperaturas andarão por lá... Mas sei que aqui no porto onde cito esta mensagem está muito frio e vento... Aguardemos mudanças ao longo do dia!


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 09:05)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve agora. Por aqui observa-se alguma acumulação na relva e nos telhados.


----------



## HFSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Neva com alguma intensidade em Moimenta da Beira (aprox 700mt) já com acumulação!


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 09:06)

Estou agora mesmo a sair de aveiro em direccao a viseu. Hoje vou andar tambem por mangualde e aguiar da beira. Vou relatando se avistar algo de interessante.

Nao tenho medidor de temperatura exterior na carrinha por isso nao posso dar numeros.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 09:08)

rsrocha disse:


> Estou agora mesmo a sair de aveiro em direccao a viseu. Hoje vou andar tambem por mangualde e aguiar da beira. Vou relatando se avistar algo de interessante.
> 
> Nao tenho medidor de temperatura exterior na carrinha por isso nao posso dar numeros.



Em Aguiar da Beira deves apanhar neve.
Muito vento em Viseu, não chove.


----------



## Ralphie (22 Jan 2013 às 09:12)

Aqui em vila real continua com alguns  aguaceiros. Neve só na serra do Alvão...
Vamos ver se neva, pois a pequenota ficou desiludida...


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 09:16)

Bom dia, por aqui nada de neve, mesmo nos 800 metros nada... apenas acima dos 900 metros, já em direcção a Penedono existe acumulação.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:20)

Aguiar da Beira, há 30 minutos:





Fotografia de Márcia Monteiro

E neve bem agora em Trancoso:


----------



## PedroNGV (22 Jan 2013 às 09:22)

Também está a cair com alguma intensidade em Pinhel (630m). Ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 09:27)

A25 2 km depos da saida do caramulo ja chove granizo com intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 09:29)

Aguaceiros moderados de neve por Bragança, visivel acumulação no monte S. Bartolomeu, a cota de acumulação deve rondar os 800m, estamos a morrer na praia...

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia...


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 09:29)

Recebi um telefonema do meu avô a informar-me que está a nevar na aldeia dele em Fráguas, V.N.Paiva, concelho vizinho de Viseu, com alguma acumulação nos terrenos e telhados.

A aldeia fica a 700mts


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

Mais umas imagens de Aguiar da Beira há instantes.
(Fotografias de Sérgio Cautela)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

pessoal metam uma coisa na cabeça a linha 528 dam vai fazer concerteza toda a diferença vamos aguardar..

a temperatura por valongo esta em queda neste momento registo 6ºc estas nuvens tem aspecto de neve pura...


----------



## tclor (22 Jan 2013 às 09:34)

Alguma neve também em Loriga. Pouca acumulação, por enquanto.


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 09:35)

Por Fornelos, Cinfães. Desilusão neste momento, chuva miudinha, mas um frio de rachar, fala a minha avó. Mais uma vez mesmo no linear, as cotas de 400 mtros muito execessivas a meu ver!


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

white_wolf disse:


> Por Fornelos, Cinfães. Desilusão neste momento, chuva miudinha, mas um frio de rachar, fala a minha avó. Mais uma vez mesmo no linear, as cotas de 400 mtros muito execessivas a meu ver!



concordo, acho que o limite vai ser os 600 do costume


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 09:37)

A25 saida para tondela/viseu norte ja tenho chuva com neve a mistura.


----------



## RaFa (22 Jan 2013 às 09:37)

Em Seia. neve nem vê-la.

Na Covilha parece que começou a nevar...

http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## mborgespires (22 Jan 2013 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
Por aqui nevou a 9 kms de Mirandela, na serra dos Passos (932 m de altitude).
Às 9h os valores eram:
Tem exterior: 6,2ºC
HR: 77%
Velocidade do vento: 0,3 km/h, OSO
1000 pHa

Tenho um registo às 5:18 em que a sensação térmica era de -3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 09:39)

rsrocha disse:


> A25 saida para tondela/viseu norte ja tenho chuva com neve a mistura.



Essa saída ainda fica a 15 km de Viseu, mesmo no sopé do Caramulo, se é a que estou a pensar.


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2013 às 09:39)

Confirma-se Neve por Aguiar da Beira, Trancoso, Guarda


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 09:41)

Mago disse:


> Confirma-se Neve por Aguiar da Beira, Trancoso, Guarda



V.N.Paiva e Moimenta da Beira também.

tudo localidades acima dos 700 metros


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 09:42)

Aqui, um pouco acima de 650m, vai acumulando ligeiramente nos carros, telhados e na relva.


----------



## HFSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 09:48)

Nickname disse:


> V.N.Paiva e Moimenta da Beira também.
> 
> tudo localidades acima dos 700 metros



Confirmo


----------



## RaFa (22 Jan 2013 às 09:51)

Começam a cair os primeiros flocos na Aldeia da Serra, Seia.

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/view/index.shtml


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 09:52)

Guarda...


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado com granizo à mistura.

A temperatura passou dos 6.5ºC antes do aguaceiro para os actuais 5.1ºC.

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

Acabado de chegar a viseu... Chuva e muito muito frio.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

Volta a nevar com intensidade em Trancoso:


----------



## Sarita_121 (22 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

Alguém sabe como estão a estradas? nomeadamente a IC5 e a IP2 ?


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 10:05)

ja neva em vila real


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

Consequências
Neve corta duas estradas no norte do distrito de Viseu

A queda de neve no norte do distrito de Viseu levou hoje ao corte da Estrada Nacional (EN) 321, entre Castro Daire e Cinfães, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
Segundo a mesma fonte, a EN 321 ficou cortada às 07:35 e, cerca de uma  hora depois, o mesmo aconteceu à estrada municipal entre Bigorne e Resende.

A neve está também a cair noutros concelhos do norte do distrito de  Viseu, "mas não está a condicionar vias", acrescentou.

Fonte: Sic Noticias


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 10:08)

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Fotografias de Alexandra Duarte


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

O cenário melhor bastante por aqui!  :-) 











Temperatura actual: 0,1


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

A nevar em Manteigas!


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 10:11)

Aí está, montemuro com grande acumulação, amigo meu a trabalhar no centro da vila de cinfães, ja ouviu relatos de a estrada estar cortada, ligação centro de cinfães, vias secundarias, a castro d´aire e tambem na A25 circulação lenta...


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

Tem estado a nevar no Sarzedo, mas sem acumulação dentro da localidade, apenas fora e acima dos 800msnm é que aparece o branco na paisagem, vamos ver como evolui a situação... Por agora estou na Covilhã (zona da Estação), com o termómetro a marcar 3ºC e alguns flocos de neve pelo meio da chuva.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

Vila real começa a nevar


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

Começa a acumular qualquer coisa em Manteigas:






EDIT (10h25)


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 10:14)

chuva fraca por aqui, não devem estar mais de 2ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 10:18)

ja parou esta a vir o sol


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

Boas, por Viseu a surpresa foi mesmo por volta das 5h30m, quando ouvi um trovão e seguidamente choveu de forma torrencial acompanhada de vento forte, finalizando com uma intensa queda de granizo.
Quanto à neve agora sim abriu a janela de oportunidade vamos ver o que nos calha.

Cumps.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

por aqui chove acumulados até ao momento 14.5mm
Temperatura tem vindo a descer actual 4.1ºC


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

Viseu neste momento com algumas abertas


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 10:39)

IP4 Cortado a Pesados na zona do Marão, devido à queda de neve, disse à agência Lusa fonte da GNR de Vila Real.

Segundo a fonte, aquela via está cortada aos pesados entre os nós da Campeã, Vila Real, e Aboadela, Amarante.

De acordo com a GNR, a situação no IP4 é a mais preocupante esta manhã no distrito de Vila Real, devido à neve que tem caído com alguma intensidade.


fonte: TVI


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 10:40)

Parou a neve, mas entretanto a temperatura virou para os negativos: - 0,1


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 10:50)

A Serra da Nogueira está... fantástica!
Apesar do acesso estar cortado, está muito bom para passear  Sem vento 

Fotos como manda a lei!:





















Já agora em Bragança está assim: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsiy6enf8qlkrmj/2013-01-22 09.14.44.mp4


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 10:53)

por aqui começou a nevar bastante desde as dez horas... mas já parou


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

Neva forte em Paradela de Monforte!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 11:00)

Está a nevar mais em Bragança, mas não o suficiente para acumular....


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 11:01)

Aqui volta a nevar. Pena estar intermitente...


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 11:02)

Belas fotos... Grande manto.

Em Fornelos, com um termometro de carro, nunca fiando, 3,5ºc. Vento moderado e chuva fraca!


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 11:03)

Poderoso estas fotos!!!


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Sr.ª do Monte (S. João da Pesqueira)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Grande manto tbm na Gralheira - Concelho de Cinfães!

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 11:06)

Mr.Henrique disse:


>





Aqui na cidade vai nevando, mas sem acumulação.


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 11:09)

Fotos belíssimas... vamos continuar a aguardar que chegue com força a Covilhã


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 11:15)

Mr.Henrique disse:


>




Esta foto é um belo postal!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 11:17)

O telemóvel até se desenrasca bem afinal 

Vou tentar subir ao cimo à tarde... Se os senhores agentes deixarem passar


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 11:17)

O Sol reina em Viseu (cidade)


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:17)

Mr Henrique foste p Bragança com Neve em Mondim? aqui em Celorico (centro) acabou de cair agua-neve, os carros ficaram brancos


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

Aí não vai acumular


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 11:18)

Neva em Lamego!


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 11:19)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Aí não vai acumular



conheces a Lameira? para quem vai p Fafe? já tem neve desde cedo, mas aqui em baixo cada aguaceiro traz cada vez mais gelo....


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Pelo que consigo perceber pelas estações oficiais e amadoras apenas aqui e Montalegre tem temperaturas negativa, fora as Penhas Douradas onde não consigo ver os dados...


Sigo com *-0,2ºC* e neve com intensidade!


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

começa a nevar de novo


----------



## rochas (22 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Bom dia, 
Aqui por Oleiros – CB, a previsão do IPMA relativamente a neve parece que falhou “aviso laranja de 400 a 600 metros” , nevou agora durante um aguaceiro de cerca de ½ hora mas só na serra a cerca de 800/ 850 metros de altura e com pouca acumulação. 
Vamos esperar

rochas


----------



## Ralphie (22 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Queda de granizo em vila real, mas nada de neve...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

*Queda de neve fecha escolas em Montalegre*

Publicado às 10.41


A queda de neve em Montalegre obrigou ao encerramento das escolas por não estarem reunidas as condições de segurança para os transportes escolares circularem.

David Teixeira, comandante dos Bombeiros de Montalegre, relatou a existência de neve com 20 centímetros de altura em alguns locais e afirmou que, "por precaução", foi decidido suspender as aulas no concelho para evitar dificuldades no regresso dos alunos a casa, sobretudo às aldeias mais afastadas.

A circulação automóvel no concelho, nomeadamente na estrada municipal que liga Montalegre a Chaves e na estrada nacional 103, em direção a Braga, faz-se, segundo o responsável, de forma muito condicionada.

"Temos no terreno mais de 15 limpa-neves para desimpedir as estradas e requisitamos o serviço de particulares para limpar com tratores e máquinas as ligações às aldeias", disse.

Cerca das 10.00 horas, as aldeias mais afetadas do concelho de Montalegre eram Pitões das Júnias e Tourém, a 1264 metros de altitude, onde só circulavam viaturas com tração total ou equipadas com correntes de neve.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Montalegre&Option=Interior&content_id=3007561


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 11:28)

IP4 cortado... segundo a sic noticias 

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/01/22/neve-obriga-ao-corte-de-transito-no-ip4-na-zona-do-marao


----------



## master_d (22 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

Em Lamego (cidade) neste momento, "sleet", um pouco de trovoada, e 6º...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* Embora seja um assunto com alguma complexidade e por vezes seja difícil fazer uma identificação perfeita dos hidrometeoros recomenda-se nestas ocasiões, e apenas por uma questão de clarificação das situações em eventos deste tipo, a leitura do seguinte tópico:


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html

Bom seguimento!


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

Aqui em Bragança deu para lavar a vista, esta manhã tem sido marcada por alguns aguaceiros de neve alguns bastante intensos, acumulação visível deve rondar os 800 metros abaixo disso cai neve mas não acumula.

Para todos os efeitos este evento está a ficar abaixo da expectativa, mas temos que nos contentar com aquilo que temos...

Por agora o sol brilha e não neva, provavelmente ainda termos mais aguaceiros de neve ao longo do dia.

P.S. : boas fotos pessoal, principalmente as da Serra da Nogueira, excelente acumulação.


----------



## mborgespires (22 Jan 2013 às 11:43)

Em Mirandela está muito nublado. 
Temp ex: 7,3º
Sensação térmica: 6,5ºC
Vento de OSO
Velocidade do vento: 7,5 km/h
Rajadas 7,9 km/h
HR 66%


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 11:51)

Temperatura cada vez mais baixa: *-0,7ºC* com sensação térmica de *-8,5ºC*


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 11:51)

Por aqui recomeçou a nevar com alguma intensidade..


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 11:54)

neva com tal intensidae que em cerca de 5 minutos começõu a acumular, mesmo nas estradas molhadas


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 11:55)

Por aqui, agora tem estado um pouco de sol. Por volta das 11h começou a cair água-neve (mas pouca neve à mistura). Pelo que vejo, a acumulação rondará os 800m (+/-). As estradas na serra estão todas fechadas (excepção feita da estrada Covilhã-Penhas da Saúde).


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

Há pouco no alto da serra do Alvão na A24...



Desculpem a qualidade, upload via 3G


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:09)

Senador disse:


> Há pouco no alto da serra do Alvão na A24...
> 
> Neve A24 Serra do AlvÃ£o 22/01/2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...



andas a aprender com os russos? a conduzir com neve e a filmar? lol


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

parou de nevar, alguma acumulação mas será de pouca duração, pois com o sol e a humidade depressa derrete.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Neve esta manhã no Sabugal, distrito da Guarda.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

Mogadouro, David Machado






Sernancelhe, Rodrigo Nogueira





Sernancelhe, Rodrigo Nogueira






Penedono, Ricardina Aguiar





Penedono






Guarda, Mariana Santos





Guarda, Diogo Lopes






Montalegre, Paula Gonçalves





Serra do Larouco, Paula Gonçalves

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

Mais uma foto do nevão desta manhã no Sabugal.


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 12:32)

Subida para as Penhas da Saúde (entre 1000 e 1200 m) =)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=600870139938992

Grande nevão =)


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Por Viseu voltou a encobrir e o vento sopra muito forte


----------



## fishisco (22 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

Black_Heart disse:


> Subida para as Penhas da Saúde (entre 1000 e 1200 m) =)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=600870139938992
> 
> Grande nevão =)



0.o é preciso coragem!!! deves ter um bom carro e para descer? se aquilo vira gelo


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 12:44)

recomeça a chuva por aqui


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

fishisco disse:


> 0.o é preciso coragem!!! deves ter um bom carro e para descer? se aquilo vira gelo



Não sou eu amigo, é de um amigo meu que trabalha nas Penhas da Saúde (tem um jipe )
Imagino como estaria aos 1500m


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

Por aqui muita chuva durante madrugada e manha, por vezes acompanhada por neve.

Em Trancoso esta ser um dia bem bonito, e esta a nevar bem neste momento pela descrição de um amigo meu que la mora


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2013 às 12:49)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve na Covilhã (zona da Estação)... talvez a situação seja mais interessante durante a tarde.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Neva com Sol...muito giro o efeito! à tarde a minha mulher vai para Vinhais e já lhe pedi para fazer algumas fotos depois à noite reporto!


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 13:02)

Trancoso de manha


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

Cheguei a aguiar da baira ha meia hora e estava sol. Ainda tinha neve acumulada. Agora mesmo estou a sair de carapito a 5 km de aguiar, o ceu escureceu e esta a nevar com muita intensidade.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros de neve a pouco
Na zona mais alta do tortosendo, Casal da serra havia neve a cerca de 800 metros. Tambem na serra da gardunha


----------



## ppereira (22 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Grandes fotos de Sernancelhe, Penedono e Guarda.
O vídeo na subida da Covilhã para as Penhas da Saúde, na zona do Sanatório está demais!!!! Só este evento já superou todo o inverno passado.
Pelas imagens do satélite parece-me que a partir de agora é que podem ocorrer eventos de neve a cotas mais baixas (200-400), pois a massa de ar mais frio já está a entrar no Alto Minho.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/masas


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Agora neva intensamente por aqui..


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 13:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Neva com Sol...muito giro o efeito! à tarde a minha mulher vai para Vinhais e já lhe pedi para fazer algumas fotos depois à noite reporto!



Quantos graus estão ai em Bragança?

Aqui a volta esta tudo cheio de neve só msm aqui na cidade que não nevou


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 13:26)

Ronny disse:


> Agora neva intensamente por aqui..



Mas neva msm?
Posta fotos aqui esta ficar céu nublado agora


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

Neve esta manhã junto à povoação de Fóios, concelho do Sabugal.




Fotografia de José Manuel Campos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia dos Fóios


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 13:29)

Hermano1x disse:


> Mas neva msm?
> Posta fotos aqui esta ficar céu nublado agora



sim.. mas é em sistema de aguaceiros..  vai e vem.. vamos ver se apartir de agora estabiliza.. e fica sempre a nevar.. pelo radar assim parece..


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 13:36)

Finalmente tenho visibilidade para a Serra da Estrela, apenas para a encosta norte, de Gouveia para cima, e já há muito tempo que não a via com tanta acumulação, a começar ai nos 700mts.

Agora cai granizo


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Quer dizer... Na Bouça Velha também deve haver alguma neve, não? Estou tramada, não sei o que se passa, eu afasto a neve! Sempre que vou lá não vejo pintinha de neve... 

PS: E isto no fim de semana deve desaparecer, com a chuva que vem depois, né? :|


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 13:51)

Imagem de Montalegre enviada por Ana Salgueiro, a partir do nosso facebook.








--------------------


Mais algumas fotografias da TVI24






Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Petra Matias





Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Petra Matias





Vilar Formoso, Mónica Araújo


*Nota:* Existem algumas fotografias na página da TVI24, nomeadamente da Maia e de Recarei, que não se tratam de neve mas de granizo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

Está a nevar novamente, agora com mais intensidade, aqui na Covilhã.

Infelizmente continua sem acumular. No entanto vai contribuir para as encostas ficarem mais cobertas.


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 14:02)

Em satao ja quer nevar...


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 14:09)

Por Viseu já caiu água-neve, mas a precipitação tem sido pouca e fraca o que não ajuda à queda de neve.


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 14:09)

Começou a nevar com grande intensidade =)


----------



## invent (22 Jan 2013 às 14:10)

Olha, aqui por Penalva do Castelo, também começou a cair uma chuva misturada com neve, nada mau..


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Black_Heart disse:


> Começou a nevar com grande intensidade =)



nota-se bem desde o fundo do vale, a ver se chega cá também


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

Um aguaceiro forte (neve) conseguiu deixar os carros um pouco brancos


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

Eu ainda não consegui vislumbrar água-neve, ficou agora o chão todo coberto de branco, mas por causa de 3 minutos de intenso granizo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Norther disse:


> nota-se bem desde o fundo do vale, a ver se chega cá também



Neva copiosamente à porta do spiritmind!


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 14:19)

Infelizmente, voltou a cair misturada


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

por aqui tem caido aguaceiros fortes acompanhado de algum granizo e tambem alguma trovoada... o vento sopra moderado durante e apenas nos aguaceiros... devem estar uns 8.C


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2013 às 14:24)

Zoelae disse:


> Na minha aldeia, no noroeste do concelho de Vinhais está a 1,0ºC a 770 metros de altitude e ainda não cai nada.




A minha aldeia acordou com uma boa nevada. Esteve quase toda a manhã a nevar e agora começou a nevar com forte intensidade! Neste momento + 0,3ºC


----------



## chaves23 (22 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

ta prestes a entrar mais um frente fria deve ser mesmo para valer


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

chaves23 disse:


> ta prestes a entrar mais um frente fria deve ser mesmo para valer



http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteDiaActual.action?hora=14-00&tipo=atlantico

Agora ou nunca!!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

Neste momento vê-se nevar nas webcams de Manteigas e Aldeia da Serra (Seia).

Na Gralheira um grupo de pessoas vai brincando na neve.

-----------------------------

Mais fotografias de:

Montalegre












Fonte: tsf.pt

-----------------------

E do Parque Natural de Montesinho:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:38)

A ver se é desta que pega!!!  *1,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 14:38)

Boas,,muita chuva e frio nas ultimas horas,depois de uma pausa da chuva e com sol,neste momento a chuva está a chegar,muito negro a WNW e o vento a ficar forte de WNW,temperatura a descer com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 14:39)

Liguei uma cam aqui em casa (Covilhã) para quem quiser ver os próximos passos.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/augustocrocha

Ps.: não reparem na qualidade.. é bem amador!


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 14:43)

Guto Rocha disse:


> Liguei uma cam aqui em casa (Covilhã) para quem quiser ver os próximos passos.
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/augustocrocha
> 
> Ps.: não reparem na qualidade.. é bem amador!



Em que zona se situa a cam?


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 14:45)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...icar-retidos-nas-portas-da-serra-de-montemuro


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Black_Heart disse:


> Em que zona se situa a cam?



Na rua da saudade


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Por cá neva forte há cerca de meia hora. 

A neve da manha já tinha derretido, mas agora já está tudo branco de novo. :-)







0 graus exactos neste momento.


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 14:48)

Em Vila Real, depois do sol brilhar intensamente de manhã, e do termómetro ter chegado aos 11ºC, a temperatura começa a descer vertiginosamente e já vamos com 2.2ºC.
Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento, menos umas décimas na temperatura e poderá nevar...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:50)

Pela webcam do spiritmind (http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html) já é visível o início de uma ténue acumulação nos telhados e no relvado à frente da sua casa. 

*1,2ºC* e, pelo radar, aparentemente temos precipitação assegurada!


----------



## mborgespires (22 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

Chove com intensidade e está muito frio...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Segundo informações neva copiosamente em Vinhais, na zona do parque Biológico a acumulação ronda os 50 cm!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Neva novamente de forma abundante na Gralheira:








Em Manteigas já está a querer pegar a neve.


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2013 às 15:00)

Vai "neviscando" na zona baixa da Covilhã, enquanto no Sarzedo começou a acumular nalgumas superfícies, tipo automóveis.


----------



## mborgespires (22 Jan 2013 às 15:01)

PedroNTSantos, onde costuma seguir esse radar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

A chuva já chegou,mais vento que chuva,a temperatura a descer,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 15:07)

Por Viseu já que não há neve há trovoada. Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão.
Giro, giro era uma thundersnow.


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:08)

O link que coloquei da webcam, confirmam que estão a conseguir aceder? E quem acedeu sabe dizer se a imagem piorou? (espero que a webcam não congele, lololollll)


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 15:10)

A imagem piorou um pouco, está mais clara, quase não se vê nada


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

Black_Heart disse:


> A imagem piorou um pouco, está mais clara, quase não se vê nada



Acho que está um pouco mais claro o tempo, e essa webcam não tem um bom relacionamento com alta luminosidade. Vou deixar por enquanto, se continuar a piorar vou desligar


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 15:13)

muito frio (arriscaria em 1 ou 2ºC) e chuva forte acommpanhada por granizo por Viseu


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 15:15)

Nickname disse:


> muito frio (arriscaria em 1 ou 2ºC) e chuva forte acommpanhado por granizo por Viseu



E um trovão de meter respeito...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 15:15)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu já que não há neve há trovoada. Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão.
> Giro, giro era uma thundersnow.



Troveja e neva em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Na Gralheira, e pela webcam, neva copiosamente

A A24 em Bigorne deve estar a ficar atolhada.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 15:17)

Volta a cair água-neve, é nítido o esborrachar dos flocos misturados com a chuva na janela.


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:19)

Em viseu chove com muita intensidade e a neve quer pegar mas...

Na curva do camelo ja se nota chuva neve.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 15:19)

Parece cair água misturada com neve agora.

É agora ou nunca, e provavelmente ganha o nunca.


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 15:21)

Por aqui neva muito fraco com temperatura de 0,3ºC. Só não há neve acumulada nas estradas devido ao fiasco da madrugada.


----------



## PedroSarrico (22 Jan 2013 às 15:22)

Como estará pelo Caramulo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 15:23)

Já ouvi três trovôes...daqueles abafados e longos ,vai pingando e o ambiente vai ficando .


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 15:24)

Nickname disse:


> Parece cair água misturada com neve agora.
> 
> É agora ou nunca, e provavelmente ganha o nunca.



Agora já não é porque o aguaceiro já acabou.


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Como estará pelo Caramulo?



Caramulo como de costume sem neve...no entanto outras serras aqui à volta estão cobertas incluindo o São Macário... Eu não entendo muito disto mas deve haver formação de algum tipo de fenómeno de vento talvez que impede a neve no Caramulo apesar da sua elevação de 1076 metros


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Como estará pelo Caramulo?



Estou a descer a a25 neste momento. Mais uns kms e ja avisto o caramulo.


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

rsrocha disse:


> Estou a descer a a25 neste momento. Mais uns kms e ja avisto o caramulo.



A não ser que tenha nevado na encosta virada ao litoral!!!


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

Yep, o caramulo parece tar limpo. Os paineis de aviso na a25 alertam para granizo. Estou a passar a ventosa e chove pouco.


----------



## rsrocha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:33)

Esta neste momento um carro da ascendi em standby na a25 com a pa de limpa neve.


----------



## PedroSarrico (22 Jan 2013 às 15:35)

INFANTE disse:


> Caramulo como de costume sem neve...no entanto outras serras aqui à volta estão cobertas incluindo o São Macário... Eu não entendo muito disto mas deve haver formação de algum tipo de fenómeno de vento talvez que impede a neve no Caramulo apesar da sua elevação de 1076 metros



É capaz de ter demasiada exposição aos ventos da zona litoral, porque entre o caramulo e o mar não existem grandes elevações. Na situação de São Macário, existem outras elevações pelo meio e à volta que devem arrefecer o ar naquela zona


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 15:41)

neva por aqui, começa já a acumular


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Neve com acumulação na zona mais alta do tortosendo, casal da serra 730 metros de altitude, a tempetratura la rondava os 0ºC, enquanto aqui em baixo no tortosendo estão 4.5ºC


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

neva intensamente


----------



## HFSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

NEva bastante em Trancoso:
http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

Neste momento uma chuva bem gelada,mais gelo que chuva ,com 3.9ºC .


----------



## ALV72 (22 Jan 2013 às 16:03)

Tenho notícias que neva em Castanheira de Pêra, alguém confirma !?


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 16:06)

Já nevou no caramulo! Não foi muito mas já deu para acumular qualquer coisa que consigo ver de minha casa.. para aí a cima dos 600/700m


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 16:08)

Neva intensamente no Sabugal. novamente a acumular. o satélite está interessantíssimo!


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 16:10)

Neste momento voltou a chover 
Mas pelo que vejo da encosta da Serra, começou a acumular em cotas mais baixas (não consigo precisar)


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 16:11)

Neve no casal da serra,Tortosendo com acumulação a partir dos 730M


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 16:21)

já parou de nevar..


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Agreste disse:


> Pronto, parece-me que em quase todos os sistemas montanhosos do norte e centro acabou por nevar. Fica de fora o Caramulo e talvez a Lousã. Chegou ainda a São Mamede em Portalegre acabando por se cumprir a previsão. Não sei se o comboio do inverno vai voltar a parar em PT este ano.



Este evento foi uma decepção pelas localidades de Viseu e Mangualde


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

Caramulo, tirada da página:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92091390.23746.146003822094147&type=1&theater


----------



## PedroSarrico (22 Jan 2013 às 16:34)

Eish obrigadão. Ainda há bocado andava à procura de uma página do caramulo no face que tivesse esse tipo de info e não encontrei. Assim já tenho novidades sempre que nevar por lá :P


----------



## diogortrick (22 Jan 2013 às 16:35)

Este evento ainda tem muito para dar. A partir das 6 ainda vai cair muita mais neve. Mss como é óbvio acima dos 500 m e em zonas não expostas ao mar.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga. Há mais de uma hora que não para...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Muito negro,mais uns trovôes pela zona,vento forte com aguaceiros bem gelados,com 3.9ºC...ambiente bem .


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 16:43)

Começa agora a nevar com intensidade acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## white_wolf (22 Jan 2013 às 16:48)

Relatos de um primo meu em Fornelos- Cinfães, durante a amanha e principio da tarde, a região tem siso brindada com fortes ventos gelados, e alguma chuva... pouco mais  pena! A manhã prometia algo mais, mas desfez-se com o dia! Pena que a noite a precipitação seja escassa! Mais uma vez a praia ali tão perto!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2013 às 17:03)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui acaba de passar um aguaceiro com algum granizo, que fez a temperatura descer dos *6.6ºC* para os actuais *3.4ºC*, sendo até agora a mínima do dia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

Estou muito triste! Não nevou aqui ainda, e penso que não vai nevar! A temperatura encontra-se nos 5ºc, o vento sopra forte, chove moderadamente, e ainda há queda de granizo!


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

Neva com intensidade agora o suficiente para pintar tudo de branco.


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estou muito triste! Não nevou aqui ainda, e penso que não vai nevar! A temperatura encontra-se nos 5ºc, o vento sopra forte, chove moderadamente, e ainda há queda de granizo!



Vamos esperar mais umas horas, mesmo que neve não deve ser grande coisa, nem para pegar vai dar, mas vamos lá ver nas próximas horas


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

Ainda temos umas horas de precipitação, ate agora a cota de neve tem estado acima dos 600m pelo que vou observando e acumulação entre os 700/800m mas pouca ate agora, pena as temperaturas não chegarem aos 0ºC aos 500m  seria um belo nevão visto que já choveu bem durante o dia, agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

Agora já com com alguns farrapitos puxados pelo vento forte de NW,as serras no interior da Beira Baixa,Oleiros,Sertâ e Proênça-nova,devem estar a ficar bonitas .


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Começou novamente a nevar em Loriga..


----------



## miguelgjm (22 Jan 2013 às 17:19)

Quando cai um aguaceiro mais forte a temperatura desce bastante e começa a nevar pela covilhã. Olhando para o radar , acho que podemos ser contemplados nas proximas 2 a 3 horas, enquanto existir frio suficiente em altura , o que pode ser ajudado pelo um arrefecer natural do dia. Na zona de castro-daire as cotas também têm descido ao longo da tarde, andando agora por volta dos 500 m.


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 17:21)

Tudo calmo por agora. 

Fica uma última foto da vila antes de anoitecer... 







Sigo com -0,2, se a temperatura se mantiver podemos ter gelo durante a noite...


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 17:22)

bela foto e bela igreja, não conhecia.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

Boas pessoal!
Aqui em Lamego já nevou depois almoço mas começou a derreter.
Agora é neve com chuva misturada.
Estão 1,8 graus


----------



## mborgespires (22 Jan 2013 às 17:29)

Norther disse:


> Ainda temos umas horas de precipitação, ate agora a cota de neve tem estado acima dos 600m pelo que vou observando e acumulação entre os 700/800m mas pouca ate agora, pena as temperaturas não chegarem aos 0ºC aos 500m  seria um belo nevão visto que já choveu bem durante o dia, agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.



Espero que Mirandela ainda tenha sorte! Mais logo colocarei dados relativos a esta tarde.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

Bragança tudo branco 

Tive no alto da Serra da Nogueira... Só de 4x4, e mesmo assim, só de baixas  Espectáculo. Mostro já


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 17:42)

Mais umas imagens da queda de neve em diferentes localidades
Fonte: TVI24.





Vila Pouca de Aguiar, por Jéssica Batista





Samorinha, Carrazeda de Ansiães, por Maria Celestino





Resende, por Cláudia Rodrigues





Pedras Salgadas, por Vera Guedes





Freixo de Espada à Cinta, por Cláudio Pinto





Foios, por Pedro Henriques.

------------------------------

Ainda, Lapa, Sernancelhe, há instantes.
Fotografia de Pedro Nantes


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 17:53)

Depois de um período de neve forte em Bragança, a cidade finalmente se pintou de branco, a acumulação rondava à pouco os 2 ou mesmo 3cm em algumas superfícies, nada mau para quem com eu já tinha o fiasco como adquirido depois da decepcionante madrugada que tivemos 

Por agora 0.5ºC, será que ainda temos direito a mais alguma coisa? Cá estaremos para ver...


----------



## jppm (22 Jan 2013 às 17:53)

Alguém que me saiba dizer se Sertã foi contemplada com o manto branco?

Ou pelo menos as serras em volta!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

Neve em Lamego hoje à tarde


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2013 às 18:03)

joselamego disse:


> Neve em Lamego hoje à tarde



 tive em lamego cidade ate as 14:30 e nada de neve so mesmo nas serras a volta!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

Caiu entre as 14.45 e as 15.30
esta foto até está no site da tvi
caiu mesmo na cidade como se pode ver, ficou tudo branco.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

Por Loriga às 16:30 H


----------



## martinus (22 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Fui informado por telefone que em Mogadouro "está uma grande nevada".


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 18:16)

Por aqui a chuva continua,com muito gelo no meio,a temperatura vai baixando devagar,com 3.2ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jan 2013 às 18:16)

jppm disse:


> Alguém que me saiba dizer se Sertã foi contemplada com o manto branco?
> 
> Ou pelo menos as serras em volta!



Na Vila da Sertã posso garantir que não, pois estou a uma altitude superior e ainda só registei aguaceiros com granizo.

No que toca as Serras, já é diferente, pelo menos a Serra dos Alveolos ou Cabeço da Rainha certamente terá sido contemplada com a neve e ainda estará a ser, porque se está a registar precipitação neste momento com apenas *3.1ºC* aqui em Cernache do Bonjardim.


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

Grande carga de granizo que está a cair aqui agora!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

tou na guarda e ta a nevar


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

A trovoada volta a rosnar e volta a cair mais um aguaceiro de água-neve acompanhado de vento forte.

Definitivamente entradas de noroeste e neve não são compatíveis em Viseu.


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 18:30)

Toveja em Viseu...neve nem vê-la todo o dia!


----------



## miguelgjm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

Pelos relatos da minha mãe Castro-Daire está a ficar coberto de neve. E cá estou eu no sitio errado novamente! ahahah


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 18:35)

Acho que a cidade de Vila Real vai ter que esperar por um outro evento similar para poder ser contemplada com o "elemento branco".
Quase sempre "morremos na praia"... faltam-nos uns 150m de altitude para poderemos ser visitados pela neve com maior frequência.


----------



## subaneve300 (22 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

alguém me sabe dizer de neve pela serra da lousã o ponto máximo situa-se nos 1205m no trevim e depois há o santo antónio da neve com 1176m de altitude mas se há neve no caramulo é muito provável que haja na serra da lousãe duvido que neve na castanheira de pêra...


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2013 às 18:39)

Por Viseu água-neve perfeitamente perceptível agora... Temperatura tombou de 3,9ºC para 3,3ºC... 
vamos ver...


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

Em Lamego pelo menos nevou de tarde, o que foi bem bom!


----------



## Royal Village (22 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

VILA REAL disse:


> Acho que a cidade de Vila Real vai ter que esperar por um outro evento similar para poder ser contemplada com o "elemento branco".
> Quase sempre "morremos na praia"... faltam-nos uns 150m de altitude para poderemos ser visitados pela neve com maior frequência.



Vamos lá ver até à 0:00 se ainda cai algo.
Por agora registo 2.3ºC.


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 18:44)

nevao pela guarda  depois meto fotos


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

jPdF disse:


> Por Viseu água-neve perfeitamente perceptível agora... Temperatura tombou de 3,9ºC para 3,3ºC...
> vamos ver...



Sim, e continua...acompanhada de muito vento!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

Nâo chove com céu muito nublado,ambiente na rua ,com 3.2ºC.


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 19:00)

Volta a nevar em Lamego.. com 2.2º.. a neve mais seca do dia..

edit: cai neve seca de forma intermitente.. ora neve.. ora sleet.. estámos nesta.. no fio da navalha.. na linha que separa... :-)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

Acabadinhas de chegar da minha aldeia, Paradela de Monforte, Chaves...


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Neve fraca, temperatura próxima dos 0º.


----------



## meko60 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Espectáculo,Flaviense21


----------



## bejacorreia (22 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Realmente uma decepção em Viseu e Mangualde. Venha o próximo evento!


----------



## Stinger (22 Jan 2013 às 19:11)

pessoal tempestade de neve com trevoada na guarda ta o Caos aqui


----------



## Nonnu (22 Jan 2013 às 19:11)

Ola amigos
como eu tinha dito a uma semana atras, ca estou eu a passar esta semana em pitoes das junias.
cheguei ontem as 17h, e so vou embora sexta feira..
ontem quando cheguei, ja havia caido uns flocos durante o dia, e ja estava tudo branco aqui, mas foi a partir das 21h que a neve comecou a cair a serio, hoje de manha a neve ja era tanta que a antena do carro ja estava tapada ate meio.
acalmou um pouco as 11h da manha, apareceu sol, sai para a rua e foi filmar e fotografar durante quase duas horas  
as 14h comecou a nevar de novo e ainda nao parou... ja nao vejo a antena do carro, e a neve chega a meio das jantes, tem avontade 30 cm de neve
so para que conste, sao 19h e neve intensamente aqui sem parar desde as 14h e continua...
no fim de semana quando chegar a casa coloco fotos e link das filmagens
abraco a todos.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 19:20)

Stinger disse:


> pessoal tempestade de neve com trevoada na guarda ta o Caos aqui



Queremos fotos e vídeos.

Thundersnows não são propriamente comuns, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 19:20)

Com sorte sabado ainda fica alguma acumulada por Pitões 

Este fim de semana já estou por essas bandas


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

Há dois anos houve uma aqui! Agora neva bem e está a acumular bem!


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:27)

Na Guarda está assim com trovoada de neve...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu foi dia de alguma chuva, vento fraco e temperaturas não muito frias. Há cerca de 30 minutos abateu-se um caos com chuva torrencial, vento forte e descida brusca de temperatura que levou a neve durante 30 segundos.

De resto, DESILUSÃO TOTAAAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

[/url]
upload pics[/IMG]Na Guarda estação está assim..





[/url]
photo sharing websites[/IMG]


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

O que axam do belo panorama na Guarda?


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 19:41)

Belo nevão na Guarda! 

Por aqui o céu limpou um pouco e a temperatura desceu para os negativos finalmente. A ver se a noite nos traz mais alguma coisa.


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 19:42)

Espetáculo! No Sabugal está semelhante!


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

Por loriga continua a nevar....


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 19:51)

Boticas na parte da manhã e Lamas de Olo...


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 19:57)

Só não nevou aqui na cidade de vila real de resto a volta da cidade esta tudo coberto de neve, vim agora da Senhora da pena que fica a uns 10 km e estava a nevar enfim morremos na praia pessoal de vila real


----------



## Johnny (22 Jan 2013 às 19:59)

Muitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa neve de Vieira do Minho para Montalegre!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

rodrigom disse:


> Vamos esperar mais umas horas, mesmo que neve não deve ser grande coisa, nem para pegar vai dar, mas vamos lá ver nas próximas horas



Duvido Rodrigom, segundo o post do mborgespires as cotas subiram para os 600 metros, ora eu localizo-me a cerca de 300m. É muito complicado de facto!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:01)

Hermano1x disse:


> Só não nevou aqui na cidade de vila real de resto a volta da cidade esta tudo coberto de neve, vim agora da Senhora da pena que fica a uns 10 km e estava a nevar enfim morremos na praia pessoal de vila real



Deixem lá, por Viseu foi mais do mesmo. Que triste fado...


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Jan 2013 às 20:04)

começa a cair uns farapinhos no meio da chuva


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 20:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Duvido Rodrigom, segundo o post do mborgespires as cotas subiram para os 600 metros, ora eu localizo-me a cerca de 300m. É muito complicado de facto!



Sim, também já estive mais confiante..


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:06)

Hermano1x disse:


> começa a cair uns farapinhos no meio da chuva



Pode ser que ainda tenhas sorte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 20:07)

Em Chaves cidade nevou mas não pegou!  Mas já é melhor que muitos anos! Muitos anos nem sequer neva!


----------



## panzer4 (22 Jan 2013 às 20:08)

ora boas pessoal. 
encontro me actualmente no concelho de Felgueiras.
como posso saber a cota de altitude em que se encontra o concelho?
cumps


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

panzer4 disse:


> ora boas pessoal.
> encontro me actualmente no concelho de Felgueiras.
> como posso saber a cota de altitude em que se encontra o concelho?
> cumps



penso que se deve situar a uma cota de 400 metros


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

Acabam de me informar que neva com grande intensidade no Sabugal, com grande acumulação.


----------



## panzer4 (22 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

LOusada disse:


> penso que se deve situar a uma cota de 400 metros



ah..a temperatua e actualmente de 3.5,entao a possibilidade de nevar e pouca..
obrigada!
cumps


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 20:16)

A Covilhã ficou barrada pela Serra da Estrela... uma pena. Nevou mas sem acumulação. Mas pelo visto a Guarda está em situação caótica.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3227880021.319421.155602960020&type=1&theater


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 20:17)

panzer4 disse:


> ah..a temperatua e actualmente de 3.5,entao a possibilidade de nevar e pouca..
> obrigada!
> cumps



Depende , Há zonas De felgueiras que devem atingir mais de 500 metros


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:19)

Por aqui troveja

Edit(20h25) Trovão fortíssimo dura 35segundos... :O


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

Tempestade agora em Viseu!
Chove torrencial, vento fotissimo e trovoada!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Peço imensa desculpa se a pergunta que vou fazer não devia ser feita aqui, no entanto sou novo, e ainda estou a entrar na dinâmica! A minha pergunta relaciona-se com a escala de graus centígrados, ora eu nunca cheguei a perceber porque é que a seguir ao grau 0.0º os termómetros passam a -0ºc, isto porque matematicamente nos números inteiros negativos a seguir a 0 vem o nº -1, mas nos termómetros não se passa assim. Ficarei grato por uma explicação, pois já fiz muitas pesquisas mas não encontro nada respectivamente a este assunto!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Peço imensa desculpa se a pergunta que vou fazer não devia ser feita aqui, no entanto sou novo, e ainda estou a entrar na dinâmica! A minha pergunta relaciona-se com a escala de graus centígrados, ora eu nunca cheguei a perceber porque é que a seguir ao grau 0.0º os termómetros passam a -0ºc, isto porque matematicamente nos números inteiros negativos a seguir a 0 vem o nº -1, mas nos termómetros não se passa assim. Ficarei grato por uma explicação, pois já fiz muitas pesquisas mas não encontro nada respectivamente a este assunto!



Nos meus termómetros, passa-se de 0,0ºC para -0,1ºC. 

Chuva moderada, vento e trovodada. Mas que raio é preciso para nevar neste buraco?


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

INFANTE disse:


> Tempestade agora em Viseu!
> Chove torrencial, vento fotissimo e trovoada!!!


 Por estes lados também, o vento está muito forte bem como a chuva, começou a trovejar, e temos queda de granizo! A temperatura subiu de 4.4ºc para 5.5ºc! Isto é terrível, acho que depois disto podemos dizer adeus à neve!
:


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 20:36)

Àgua-neve...muita!!! outra vez!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:37)

Pedro disse:


> Nos meus termómetros, passa-se de 0,0ºC para -0,1ºC.
> 
> Chuva moderada, vento e trovodada. Mas que raio é preciso para nevar neste buraco?



Sim exato mas porque é que existe o grau -0,0ºc?


----------



## filipecastela (22 Jan 2013 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde foi sempre assim.
Pelas 18h30 caiu um valente nevão.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim exato mas porque é que existe o grau -0,0ºc?



Não é lógico existir. Para termómetros com uma precisão de 0,1ºC, aliás com qualquer resolução, não faz sentido haver +0,0ºC e -0,0ºC, porque são a mesma temperatura, representam um mesmo estado de agitação corpuscular (isto já apoiando-me na física), é non sense!

O grau -0,0ºC não existe. Pelo menos NUNCA vi tal parvoíce.


----------



## filipecastela (22 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

Neste momento a neve, aqui, tem cerca de 2 a 3 cm.
Tenho algumas fotografias, mas não sei coloca-las.


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim exato mas porque é que existe o grau -0,0ºc?



Simplesmente tem a ver com arredondamento, por exemplo 0.6 arredondas pra 1 e 0.4 arredondas pra 0, o mesmo acontece nos negativos -0.6 arredonda pra -1 e -0.4 arredonda para -0 visto encontrar-se no lado negativo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

Pedro disse:


> Não é lógico existir. Para termómetros com uma precisão de 0,1ºC, aliás com qualquer resolução, não faz sentido haver +0,0ºC e -0,0ºC, porque são a mesma temperatura, representam um mesmo estado de agitação corpuscular (isto já apoiando-me na física), é non sense!
> 
> O grau -0,0ºC não existe. Pelo menos NUNCA vi tal parvoíce.



Pois sr. Pedro mas o próprio Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera, após 0.0ºc passa a -0.0!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:48)

ZeppY disse:


> Simplesmente tem a ver com arredondamento, por exemplo 0.6 arredondas pra 1 e 0.4 arredondas pra 0, o mesmo acontece nos negativos -0.6 arredonda pra -1 e -0.4 arredonda para -0 visto encontrar-se no lado negativo.



Acho que já percebi no caso a que ele se referia. Se a escala for 1ºC, entre -xºC e +xºC arredonda para 0ºC, mas não especifica se o arredondamento se dá pelo lado negativo ou positivo, simplesmente por uma questão de também não assinalar +0ºC. Está assim standardizado e é assim que é.

A chuva continua, mas é parcialmente aguaneve. Dei-me ao trabalho de ir _à rua com um testo contra o vento recolher as gotas, e uma por outra é gelo, mas não é bola de granizo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

ZeppY disse:


> Simplesmente tem a ver com arredondamento, por exemplo 0.6 arredondas pra 1 e 0.4 arredondas pra 0, o mesmo acontece nos negativos -0.6 arredonda pra -1 e -0.4 arredonda para -0 visto encontrar-se no lado negativo.


Então isto significa que a temperatura que sabemos é relativa. A minha estação meteorológica, ao atingir -0.0º diz que a temperatura mínima alcançada é -1º. Estranho, já que o arredondamento é em -0.4...


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

Chove forte agora, muito vento e chegou a trovoada!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 20:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então isto significa que a temperatura que sabemos é relativa. A minha estação meteorológica, ao atingir -0.0º diz que a temperatura mínima alcançada é -1º. Estranho, já que o arredondamento é em -0.4...



Não sabes como está programada... Pode estar para arredondar a 0ºC tudo o que seja +/- 0,xºC. Não é muito lógico, mas há aí de tudo. Mas isto não é conversa para tópico de seguimento! 

Mais um trovoada e segue a chuva já com 16,7mm.


----------



## ZeppY (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então isto significa que a temperatura que sabemos é relativa. A minha estação meteorológica, ao atingir -0.0º diz que a temperatura mínima alcançada é -1º. Estranho, já que o arredondamento é em -0.4...



o que eu referenciei foi meramente um exemplo matemático se ela marca -0.0 em principio e na casa das centésimas que faz o arredondamento ou seja de -0.01 a -0.04 vai a -0.0 de -0.05 até -0.14 vai até -0.1


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Granizo muito intenso, por este andar em vez de uma tempestade de neve vamos ter tempestade de granizo, como aconteceu em Lisboa da outra vez!


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Que maravilha, outro aguaceiro bom a começar agora! Vou à cave buscar a pá para conseguir sair amanhã eh eh! Na Guarda deve tar caótico!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Pedro disse:


> Não sabes como está programada... Pode estar para arredondar a 0ºC tudo o que seja +/- 0,xºC. Não é muito lógico, mas há aí de tudo. Mas isto não é conversa para tópico de seguimento!
> 
> Mais um trovoada e segue a chuva já com 16,7mm.


 Pois senhor Pedro eu não sabia onde podia colocar esta minha dúvida, agradecia até que me indica-se o local correto, se pudesse ser!


----------



## almanzur (22 Jan 2013 às 21:02)

Aqui na Guarda neva desde ontem... e continua!


----------



## almanzur (22 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

vejam as fotos da Radio Altitude: http://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois senhor Pedro eu não sabia onde podia colocar esta minha dúvida, agradecia até que me indica-se o local correto, se pudesse ser!



(Eu percebi aí uma conotação irónica nesse "Sr." e não gostei. DEsculpa se percebi mal). Local correto não sou eu que to indico, senão os moderadores!

Mais chuva e trovoada, 18,7mm.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

Neste momento pela zona este da cidade vão caindo alguns flocos puxados a vento.


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

Temperatura de: -0,8ºC, volta a nevar com força, acumulação de 15 cm. Altitude 770m


----------



## CidadeNeve (22 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

neva com bastante intensidade na covilhã, segundo vejo pela webcam!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Boas,alguns aguaceiros fracos puxados pelo vento,a temperatura já subiu,com 4.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 9.4ºC .


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

À 5 minutos finalmente caiu neve mas era tão húmida que ao mínimo contacto derretia. Sempre deu para alegrar a vista.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

CidadeNeve disse:


> neva com bastante intensidade na covilhã, segundo vejo pela webcam!



À porta do spiritmind neva bem e já se nota acumulação. Tardou, mas ao cair do pano a Covilhã ainda teve o seu quinhão!...


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Por aqui desde o meio da tarde cai agua neve e não passa disso  neve cai acima dos 700m na zona mais alta do Tortosendo, amanha tiro fotos.

A tarde caía neve na zona alta do Tortosendo, Casal da Serra
As fotos são de telemóvel,






Encosta da Covilhã




Em Trancoso um amigo meu tem mandado fotos de telemovel e foi-me relatando o episódio, nevou de manha mas a neve pela hora de almoço derreteu



 

A tarde pelas 2h começou a nevar e ate agora ainda não parou, ja vai com 4cm ou mais porque ja a 1h me mandou a foto



 



 



 

Na Lagoa Comprida Serra da Estrela onde trabalha outro amigo meu mandou-me uma foto de manha





falei a pouco com ele e disse que tem para ai meio metro de neve a porta 

E neste momento neva com intencidade por aqui que alegria


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

Agora será que acumulará na Covilhã???
Parte alta da cidade:


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Confirmo, aqui também está a nevar


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

Volta a neve por aqui muito húmida mas é neve.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

foi de pouca dura  virou a chuva não há condições


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

boas

por aqui tem estado a trovejar desde as 21h, com bastantes trovoes alguns bem fortes com aguaceiros que de vez em quando é so granizo.  o vento sopra fraco mas temporariamente forte. sigo com 2.6ºC

há tanto tempo que nao ouvia uma trovoada


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

Em Lamego a neve deu o ar da sua graça hoje.
Depois almoço ainda deu para pintar a cidade de branco.
Depois começou a derreter misturada com água.
Agora de noite foi neve misturada com chuva.
Pelo que vi e li a neve hoje o máximo que baixou foi pelos 500 metros.


----------



## INFANTE (22 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Finalmente cai neve em Viseu!


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Cada vez mais definidos os flocos parece que a cota está a baixar é pena a precipitação estar a terminar.


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Por aqui.. neva fraco e a espaços.. sem acumulação.. estou com a minima de hoje, 1.6º..


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:52)

Bem, não estava á espera, está aumentar de intensidade e tamanho a neve.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Fotos de Bragança (São Bartolomeu, Formil) e Vinhais se houver curiosidade em saber o local de alguma em  especial é só perguntar!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 21:55)

Em que zona da cidade de Viseu moras?


----------



## tclor (22 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Em Loriga nevou ao longo do dia, embora de forma intermitente. O trânsito esteve difícil nas zonas mais elevadas. 
Neste momento está um grande nevão pois neva intensamente, sem interrupções, há cerca de uma hora. Trovoada, vento e várias falhas de energia ajudam à festa.


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Confirma se a neve a 100%. Temp 1,9ºC


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:57)

joselamego disse:


> Em que zona da cidade de Viseu moras?




Zona este. Para quem conhece freguesia de Rio de Loba.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 21:58)

Norther disse:


> foi de pouca dura  virou a chuva não há condições


No Casal deve ser só neve


----------



## Ronny (22 Jan 2013 às 21:59)

ferreira5 disse:


>



 Bom nevão amigo.. muito bom..


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2013 às 22:04)

0.8ºC no Sarzedo e os telhados cada vez mais branquinhos...


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Neva com grande intensidade na vila de loriga


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

FOTOS TIRADAS NA GUARDA(ESTAÇÃO) HÁ 30MIN ATRÁS E CONTINUA A NEVAR COM GRANDE INTENSIDADE E JUNTAMENTE COM TROVOADA. UM CENÁRIO MAGNIFICO NÃO AXAM???




host images




photo sharing sites




free image hosting




host images




picture hosting




online photo storage




image ru




free image hosting


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

panda disse:


> No Casal deve ser só neve



pois deve, aqui vai alternando mais neve mais chuva e estamos a 500m e la a 750m 

esqueci-me da maquina na empresa se não ainda la ia tirar umas fotos

Belas fotos que têm aparecido por aqui, que inveja :-) a Guarda ja a muito não tinha assim um nevão confirmam?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 22:08)

Acho que se pode dizer que esteve a nevar em Viseu Sul (Vila Chã de Sá), dado serem "flocos" de grandes dimensões, mas ainda húmidos demais para permanecer congelados. 
No entanto, a temperatura desceu bem, e agora o céu abriu um pouco. Será que é desta? 

Atuais 3,2ºC e 67%HR, com 21,0mm.


----------



## ppereira (22 Jan 2013 às 22:10)

Roger24 disse:


> FOTOS TIRADAS NA GUARDA(ESTAÇÃO) HÁ 30MIN ATRÁS E CONTINUA A NEVAR COM GRANDE INTENSIDADE E JUNTAMENTE COM TROVOADA. UM CENÁRIO MAGNIFICO NÃO AXAM???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Assim na Guarda-gare!!!
Imagino junto à Sé... Ou na Torre de Menagem
Tem fotos da zona mais alta da Guarda?


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Boas.

Por cá já não neva, mas já bastou para deixar uma bela camada branca! 


Destaque apenas para a temperatura, *-0,3ºC*, que em conjunto com o vento forte que se faz sentir gera uma sensação térmica entre *-8ºC* e *-9ºC*. Fui meter o carro na garagem e está quase impossível andar na rua! 

Além disso está a criar-se uma camada de gelo, vai ser uma manha complicada.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

Belas fotos! Grande nevão na Guarda!


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

Loriga - 21:50m


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

ppereira disse:


> Assim na Guarda-gare!!!
> Imagino junto à Sé... Ou na Torre de Menagem
> Tem fotos da zona mais alta da Guarda?



NÃO PORQUE VIVO NA ESTAÇÃO E NÃO DA PARA IR PARA CIMA COMO PODE COMPREENDER... MAS LÁ TÁ BEM PIOR TÁ CAÓTICO MESMO...


----------



## chaves23 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:16)

aqui perto de castro daire na moita caiu bastante neve ainda acumulou nos telhados mas pouco mas ja fico satisfeito


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Norther disse:


> pois deve, aqui vai alternando mais neve mais chuva e estamos a 500m e la a 750m
> 
> esqueci-me da maquina na empresa se não ainda la ia tirar umas fotos
> 
> Belas fotos que têm aparecido por aqui, que inveja :-) a Guarda ja a muito não tinha assim um nevão confirmam?


AS 15h nevou la muito vim de la com o carro ja branco


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

Bem, pessoal, por hoje vou sair. Veremos como corre a noite, acho que ainda poderá nevar qualquer coisa!

Céu maioritariamente nublado, a reencobrir, e vento moderado de W.

Atuais 2,9ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Pelo menos a parte alta da Covilhã tirou a barriga de misérias...


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

Já vou com 27.2mm de 
Se fosse neve ja estava um bom nevão
Temperatura anda no sobe e desce. actuais 3ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:28)




----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 22:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Fotos de Bragança (São Bartolomeu, Formil) e Vinhais se houver curiosidade em saber o local de alguma em  especial é só perguntar!


Fantásticas!  Que grande nevão!


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Pelo que vi a nível de satélite apenas poderá cair mais neve até cerca das 2h da manhã, depois disso a temperatura deverá começar a subir com a entrada de ar mais quente


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Grande nevão em Loriga e na Guarda também, é de ficar de barriga cheia hoje!  Adoro eventos de neve à noite, o ambiente fica mesmo especial e mágico.


----------



## ppereira (22 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Roger24 disse:


> NÃO PORQUE VIVO NA ESTAÇÃO E NÃO DA PARA IR PARA CIMA COMO PODE COMPREENDER... MAS LÁ TÁ BEM PIOR TÁ CAÓTICO MESMO...



Claro que compreendo 
Com este nevão o parque da cidade, junto ao estádio deve estar um espetáculo!!!


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Grandes registos da zona centro, Guarda, Loriga e Covilhã! Imagens fantásticas que vocês têm partilhado!

Registem este dia! O mais que possam!


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

Por cá temos céu por vezes limpo, vento moderado e a temperatura mais baixa que ontem. Agora registo 2ºC enquanto que ontem à mesma hora estavam 5,7ºC.


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

Andei hoje pela zona de Santa Comba Dão, Tábua, Arganil etc.. e a temp. começou a descer à hora de almoço e teve a tarde toda entre os 4º e os 6º com aguaceiros permanentes com granizo à mistura e cerca das 15h00 quando fui de Tábua a Arganil na zona de Arganil tinha estado a nevar porque ainda havia neve acumulada nalguns locais.

A Serra do Açor tinha muita neve.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Há 15min atrás, um aguaceiro com 3 relâmpagos, de água-neve. Se fosse granizo saltava mas não, ela espalhava-se e até acumulou no carro assim como na porta de casa. 

A neve ainda anda perto, talvez a uns 600m neste aguaceiro!


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Agora neve acompanhada de trovoada:


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

agora esta tudo calmo, ja não chove mas o vento continua fraco, já se vê estrelas e o luar... sigo com 2.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jan 2013 às 22:58)

Loriga está fantástica, bons registos.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

João Ferreira disse:


> Loriga está fantástica, bons registos.



Muito mesmo....


----------



## João Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 23:04)

panda disse:


> Já vou com 27.2mm de
> Se fosse neve ja estava um bom nevão
> Temperatura anda no sobe e desce. actuais 3ºC



Por acaso também já comentei isso hoje, por ai. Era com toda a certeza um grande nevão.


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2013 às 23:10)

-1,3ºC, já não neva na minha terra.

E no Porto a temperatura em vindo a descer bastante, se precipitar ainda pode haver suspresas!


----------



## LOusada (22 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

Zoelae disse:


> -1,3ºC, já não neva na minha terra.
> 
> E no Porto a temperatura em vindo a descer bastante, se precipitar ainda pode haver suspresas!



O problema é mesmo a Precipitação , moro a uma cota de 300m no Porto estão 2ºC não há vento , A humidade está nuns 88% , Está um gelo na rua , só falta mesmo A precipitação.
I de realçar que as 20:00 caiu bastante sleet e alguns flocos dispersos.
Falta A precipitação


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Caiu aqui um mini nevão a pouco para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Aqui por Bragança parece que a festa já acabou, podia ter sido um nevão épico se tivesse começado logo de madrugada em vez da água-neve que caiu, mas a cotas ligeiramente superiores às da cidade as acumulações são brutais. 

Na cidade a acumulação pelo que que vi à cota 690/700 ronda os 2cm, toda a a acumulação existente caiu durante um forte aguaceiro a meio da tarde, toda a neve que caiu de madrugada e manhã não conseguiu acumular infelizmente...

A neve que caiu está a gelar, as estradas estão a ficar um perigo, cuidado pessoal.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Ate amanhã....
23.00m


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

jonaslor disse:


>



O reflexo da luminosidade na neve é de uma beleza indescritível.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

spiritmind disse:


> Caiu aqui um mini nevão a pouco para tirar a barriga de misérias



Obrigado Spiritmind por permitires, através da webcam do meteocovilha.com, que os covilhanenses, como eu, que vivem a centenas de km da terra, possam matar as saudades de ver nevar na nossa cidade!


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

De facto depois da neve a cor das cidades, vilas e aldeias é belissima!!!!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (23 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui por Bragança parece que a festa já acabou, podia ter sido um nevão épico se tivesse começado logo de madrugada em vez da água-neve que caiu, mas a cotas ligeiramente superiores às da cidade as acumulações são brutais.
> 
> Na cidade a acumulação pelo que que vi à cota 690/700 ronda os 2cm, toda a a acumulação existente caiu durante um forte aguaceiro a meio da tarde, toda a neve que caiu de madrugada e manhã não conseguiu acumular infelizmente...
> 
> A neve que caiu está a gelar, as estradas estão a ficar um perigo, cuidado pessoal.



Verdadeiramente um perigo... Saí à pouco de jipe e sem tracção andava sempre com a traseira de lado... Mesmo com a tracção ligada, não me safava muito do gelo...

No triângulo em frente à Catedral quem vira para a Av.Sá Carneiro, estava um carro que já tinha batido no passeio devido ao gelo....


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

Fotos da Serra da Estrela a traves da Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9001388.116751.507282189292933&type=1&theater


----------



## Black_Heart (23 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

Quando já ninguém esperava ainda caiu uma boa camada pela parte alta da cidade  (como as fotos do spiritmind podem comprovar). Aqui, pelos 600m, a neve caiu por uns minutos e permitiu deixar os carros com uma pequena camada branca eheheh. Deu para matar um pouco de saudades.
Mas excelente registo spiritmind


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

Vídeo da Guarda:


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

Neve no Parque Biológico da Serra Meadas, Lamego

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497330690319395&set=a.338361672882965.94418.186817158037418&type=1


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2013 às 01:15)

Bem cheguei agora a casa , foi um fantastico dia com tudo no ponto 

Correu tudo bem 

Foi á busca da neve e fui previligiado com tempestade de neve com trovoada ehehe

Vou postar as fotos todas e o video neste post :

Quando cheguei lá pensei que iria derreter tudo conforme está nesta foto:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



























































Mais fotos virao , e o video com um trovao :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNU5isb1BZw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hermano1x (23 Jan 2013 às 02:28)

Fotos tiradas na Nossa Senhora Da Pena hoje a noite por volta das 22h 











Estas foram tiradas numa aldeia chamada sanguinhedo a 10 quilómetros no máximo da vila real


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2013 às 05:31)

Bom dia, ontem caiu muito granizo, chegando a parecer neve nos montes em redor, muita trovoada com vários cortes de electricidade.
De momento estão* 0.6ºC*  não consigo ver promenores mas parece haver um nevoeiro alto.


----------



## mborgespires (23 Jan 2013 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Em Mirandela, cidade, nada de neve! Mas à volta tudo branco...

Temp. ext: 3,2ºC
HR: 79%
Brisa de O
1012 pHa

Pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Em Bragança a maioria da neve que caiu durante a tarde de ontem ainda subsiste, está a iniciar-se agora o precesso de derretimento. 

Será que ainda voltamos a ver neve este Inverno? Diria que vai ser difícil...


----------



## jotackosta (23 Jan 2013 às 10:22)

E o Caramulo acordou branquinho. A IP5 encontra-se cortada no sentido Tondela - Vouzela. 

Finalmente alguma neve por aqui


----------



## Adrix (23 Jan 2013 às 11:08)

Bom dia

  Foram postos aquis videos e fotos fantásticos do nevão! Pena não 'tar no norte nestas alturas 

 Obrigado pessoal


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 11:43)

Vídeo - Loriga à noite....


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Loriga ao acordar, com alguma neve já a derreter...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2013 às 11:58)

jonaslor disse:


> Loriga ao acordar, com alguma neve já a derreter...



Bons registos Tiago!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2013 às 12:03)

Lapa, Sernancelhe. 880-900m de altitude.

Fotografia de ontem à tarde:





Por Célia Silva


E fotografias de hoje de manhã, depois de ter voltado a nevar intensamente durante a noite.
Fotografias de Pedro Nantes.


----------



## DRC (23 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Sabugal, esta manhã


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Loriga ontem por volta das 23:00m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

Bom dia.

Belas fotos...com o manto branco a dar nas vistas ,manhã fresquinha com muito gelo,desceu até aos 0.2ºC,o dia apareceu de céu limpo ,mas as nuvens já chegaram e já está muito nublado,com 8.5ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Bom dia, informaram-me a uma hora que nevava em Trancoso, agora parece que esta virar a água neve.

Uma foto de bons proficionais, as falhas de luz na zona da Lagoa Comprida encosta da Serra da Estrela, levaram a subida do piquete 



 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.353782304728998.84587.103248093115755&type=1


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

Norther disse:


> Bom dia, informaram-me a uma hora que nevava em Trancoso, agora parece que esta virar a água neve.



Ainda há neve na cidade. Mas já se vê a derreter... 
Até porque a temperatura lá já está nos 2,0ºC.







Toda a região que assinalo na Beira Alta está com um bom manto de neve:






Pena que tenha os dias (se não horas...) contados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 13:35)

Já chuvisca ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda há neve na cidade. Mas já se vê a derreter...
> Até porque a temperatura lá já está nos 2,0ºC.
> 
> 
> ...



O nosso problema é mesmo a influência Atlântica! Tanto para o bem como para o mal ela está lá, não há hipótese. Se viessem uns dias frios e secos haveria neve por algum tempo


----------



## subaneve300 (23 Jan 2013 às 13:58)

quantos metros há de neve na torre? alguém que me possa dizer


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2013 às 14:05)

Já chove na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o termómetro a assinalar 6.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Bragança também já chove fraco com 3.7ºC na estação do Z13, a acumulação que havia na cidade já derreteu praticamente toda.


----------



## mborgespires (23 Jan 2013 às 14:43)

Em Mirandela chove. No vidro do carro pareciam "sleet" ou neve em grão. 
Está bastante frio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

Continua chuviscando,ambiente  com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (23 Jan 2013 às 16:21)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, com 6ºC. Está nevoeiro para a serra, não consigo perceber por onde mantém a cota, mas sei que para as Penhas da Saúde a neve continua a cair certinha


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

QUEDA DE NEVE EM LORIGA- VÍDEOS


O começo do cair da neve em Loriga
[ame="http://youtu.be/H5ZOlyJAnrQ"]http://youtu.be/H5ZOlyJAnrQ[/ame]

Noite:
[ame="http://youtu.be/HbbM79-xcKs"]http://youtu.be/HbbM79-xcKs[/ame]

Hoje de manhã:
[ame="http://youtu.be/fQhqf4dAilk"]http://youtu.be/fQhqf4dAilk[/ame]


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

Neste momento chuva com *9.7ºC* sendo até agora a máxima do dia.

Precipitação: *7.2 mm*

A mínima foi de *2.8ºC* registada às 05:36.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2013 às 17:53)

Boas tardes.

Céu nublado, nevoeiro e chuva fraca. Estranhamente, está mais fresco que ontem a esta hora! 

Atual 6,7ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Jan 2013 às 18:20)

Nevoeiro, temperatura actual 7.6ºC
 acumulada 2.7mm


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2013 às 18:33)

Chuva fraca, neblina e 3,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 18:44)

Boas,os chuviscos ainda não pararam ,a temperatura têm vindo a subir ao longo da tarde,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.2ºC / 10.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2013 às 19:05)

*Jovens constroem iglô na Guarda*





Um grupo de jovens aproveitou a abundância de neve na Guarda para construir um iglô - abrigo típico das zonas de frio extremo -, no principal largo da cidade. O projeto está a ser muito comentado nas redes sociais na Internet e está também a atrair gente ao local, que quer ver de perto a obra que foi concluída na madrugada desta quarta-feira. "Começámos quatro a fazê-lo, eu e mais três amigos, e a sua construção envolveu cerca de 25 pessoas. As pessoas, à medida que passavam e se apercebiam do que estávamos a fazer, foram querendo ajudar e nós aceitámos", contou Daniel Andrade, criativo no ‘Trinta e Três Atelier’ da Guarda, à agência Lusa.
O jovem indicou que a ideia de fazer aquela construção invulgar foi sua e do colega de ateliê André Faustino: "A ideia inicial seria construir um boneco de neve, só que já é uma coisa tão banal que decidimos fazer cubos em vez de bolas e lembrámo-nos do iglô." A estrutura feita de neve e gelo, que ainda se mantém no largo da Sé Catedral - a sala de visitas da cidade da Guarda - tem cerca de 1,75 metros de altura, 2,20 metros de diâmetro e capacidade para seis pessoas sentadas. Começou a ser construído pelas 22h30 de terça-feira e foi terminado pelas 05h00 de quarta-feira.
Daniel Andrade referiu que o grupo executou o iglô "um bocado" por aquilo que conhecia de imagens, não tendo utilizado nenhuma técnica especial. "Até surgiu um rapaz que não conhecíamos que nos deu uma dica ou outra para criar a inclinação do iglu", indicou. O jovem reconhece que o resultado final ficou "um espetáculo, superou as expectativas e conseguiu juntar as pessoas da cidade, num dia em que caiu neve na Guarda, que é a marca da cidade".
Referiu que alguns dos habitantes que viram a obra "já dizem que poderia tornar-se tradição e, futuramente, em vez do iglu, fazer outra coisa qualquer, para aproveitamento da neve". O iglô que começou por ser uma brincadeira de quatro amigos tem atraído, ao longo desta quarta-feira, "muita gente até à Praça Velha", segundo Elsa Fernandes, vereadora da Câmara da Guarda responsável pelo pelouro do turismo.
"É um projeto interessantíssimo, está bem conseguido e bem trabalhado. Os jovens que ali investiram algumas horas da noite foram felizes e criativos", reconheceu a autarca. O facto de o iglô desaparecer, em breve, com o aumento das temperaturas, "torna-o ainda mais atrativo", concluiu.

*E.A.*

Correio da Manhã


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jan 2013 às 20:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com chuva fraca mas muito intensa. não houve vento. 

extremos: 

1.1ºC de minima
9.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

esta a chover, não ha vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Jan 2013 às 20:30)

Boa noite , pela serra ontem já havia acumulação a cerca de 900 mts com a temperatura -1º c a partir do meio da tarde começou a nevar intensamente chegando a nevar a uma cota de 500 mts , hoje pela manhã era visivel o manto branco que caiu nas ultimas horas com acumulação a partir do 800 mts , o que dificultou muito a circulação em algumas estradas levando mesmo ao corte de algumas .

A registar bastante trovoada e queda de granizo em alguns locais com grande acumulação.

Por agora chove com 10.7ºc o que maior parte de neve amanhã já era.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

Agora não chove,mas o céu continua muito nublado e o vento ficar moderado de WSW,a temperatura vai subindo com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

Montanhas a norte de Bragança (hoje e tirada da cidade)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gongas (23 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

Pois é, pelas temperaturas que vi no site da meteo até as penhas douradas já está com temperaturas positivas e consequente chuva.
Pensava amanha ou 6f dar uma volta pelo interior e ver a paisagem branca, mas afinal acho que só nas zonas mais altas da estrela se deve manter alguma coisa. 
Para que tanta neve se nem dura um dia...desilusão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

As rajadas de vento cada vez mais forte ,nublado e sem chuva,a temperatura já inverteu o rumo,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2013 às 04:51)

Bom dia, ontem foi um dia de  *13 mm*

*Temp. 10.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 7.2 km/h de W
Precipitação 1.5 mm*


----------



## -jf- (24 Jan 2013 às 06:57)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, ontem foi um dia de  *13 mm*
> 
> *Temp. 10.0ºC
> HR 99%
> ...


----------



## CSOF (24 Jan 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia, noite e madrugada de muito vento, agora céu praticamente limpo, e o vento acalmou um pouco


----------



## CSOF (24 Jan 2013 às 09:46)

imagens de Penedono


----------



## mborgespires (24 Jan 2013 às 09:52)

Bom dia!
Por aqui 10,6ºC, vento de NE,  66% HR e 1012 pHa. Rajadas de 15,4 km/h e sensação térmica de 5,9ºC.


----------



## rsrocha (24 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

Encontro-me em Nelas com ceu praticamente limpo e temperatura bem agradavel. Nao se consegue avistar a Serra da Estrela devido a alguma neblina.

Sigo para Sernancelhe a hora do almoco.


----------



## Black_Heart (24 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, com 13ºC. A neve na encosta (junto à Covilhã) quase derreteu toda =/


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2013 às 12:40)

Boa tarde!

O Sol brilha em Bragança, com céu pouco nublado.  

Hoje o Sol brilha mas amanhã volta a chuva, a neve é que se calhar só para o ano...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2013 às 13:26)

E tudo a chuva levou...

A Gralheira, que tinha uma boa camada de neve, está agora assim:







-----------------------------

Na Serra da Estrela, ainda quase todas as estradas continuam cortadas ao trânsito.







Na webcam da estância de ski vêem-se máquinas em movimento. Suponho que a preparar as pistas de ski.







Nas Penhas da Saúde, o cenário esta amanhã era o seguinte:
(Fotos de Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela) - in Facebook


----------



## rsrocha (24 Jan 2013 às 14:34)

Nao desesperem pela neve... Fevereiro ainda vem ai e pelo que me recordo em anos anteriores ainda houve muita neve por essa altura.


----------



## srr (24 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

Boas,

Por aqui Céu Encoberto, sem chuva.
Finalmente os pequenos riachos correm por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

Boas,hoje o dia...bem diferente ,sem chuva,poucas nuvens e muito sol ,com boa subida de temperatura,também sabe bem ,depois de alguns dias bem agitados,com 13.0ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## panda (24 Jan 2013 às 19:09)

Temperatura actual 8.9ºC
 acumulada hoje 0.5mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

AnDré disse:


> E tudo a chuva levou...
> A Gralheira, que tinha uma boa camada de neve, está agora assim:



Boa noite , de facto o cenário é mesmo esse , pela serra toda a neve paraticamente já desapareceu , restam pequenos pontos com saparintados aqui e ali , e pequenos montes nas bermas em resultado do limpa neves, aa temperatura a oscilar entre os 4ºc e os 5ºc com algums sol pela tarde. Sigo com 6.2ºc





Este era o cenario ontem antes da chuva começar a cair.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2013 às 20:04)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens e sol,vento moderado de NW e fresco.com 8.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado. 
não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

11.0ºC de maxima
6.8ºC de minima

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento moderado de WNW,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

PedroNGV disse:


> Vídeo da Guarda:
> 
> http://youtu.be/ze5bq1mvcEk




Parabéns! Excelente


----------



## Norther (24 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Boas noites por aqui a temperatura ronda os 6ºC com céu algo nublado.

Mais umas fotos de ontem na lagoa Comprida tiradas pelo meu amigo Nuno Lourenço 



 



 

Ao abrir a porta de manha 





Hoje a tarde na encosta da Covilhã só restava neve acima dos 1200m


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2013 às 08:48)

Chuva 15mm acumulados


----------



## panda (25 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

fraca acumulada até ao momento 10mm
Temperatura actual 6.1ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 5.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2013 às 15:20)

Boas,por aqui a noite e manhã foi de chuva,desde a 1h até de manhã pelas 11h,a partir daí sem pinga e o céu continua muito nublado,a manhã foi fresca,a temperatura a subir mas devagar,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2013 às 18:20)

Nublado por nuvens baixas e vento fraco de WSW,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com períodos de chuva. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

6.5ºC de minima
10.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto, não chove no momento, não ha vento e sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2013 às 22:36)

Por aqui o nevoeiro já abunda há bastante tempo,a temperatura vai subindo,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2013 às 09:51)

Bom dia, por aqui muitas nuvens e alguns chuviscos 

*Temp. 11.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de W
 0.5 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2013 às 10:58)

Boas, continuam as nuvens, neste momento sem 

*Temp. 12.5ºC
HR 88%*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Boas, boas abertas a deixar passae o sol 

*Temp. 14.0ºC
HR 79%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NW*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

boas

por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, nada se mexe, e sigo com 10.1ºC

vou a Gouveia, reporto a parir de lá mais logo.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2013 às 13:34)

Dia de sol e algumas nuvens com uma temperatura de 16.3ºC e 42%hr


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

A chuva dos últimos dias levou muita da neve que caiu na serra da Estrela.

No entanto, a que sobrou está a fazer a delicia de muitos amantes do ski que estão hoje a aproveitar as instalações da estância.

Pela webcam, a coisa parece estar concorrida:


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Nuvens altas no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 10ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2013 às 18:03)

Temperatura actual 12.2ºC, a máxima foi de 18.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2013 às 19:08)

Boas, por agora muitas nuvens

*Temp. 11.7ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2013 às 19:28)

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado. sem vento e devem estar uns 5 graus... e k tenho o sensor avariado


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

Ainda resiste alguma neve no Larouco, como tem sido possível ver em algumas imagens que chegam da feira do fumeiro em Montalegre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

Boas,dia de muito sol com cheirinho a primavera ,boa subida na temperatura,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 18.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

Boa noite! Por estes lados a temperatura tem subido, hoje chegou aos 15.4ºc, porém neste momento encontra-se nos 9.5ºc e o céu está ligeiramente nublado, com alguma neblina. O vento tem sido nulo ou fraco.


----------



## Scuderia (26 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Salto ainda tinha vestigios de neve nas bermas da estrada  






Já em Montalegre:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

Céu com nuvens altas,vento fraco,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## dlourenco (26 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

boas

será que ainda há neve pela cabreira? Estava a pensar ir lá amanha


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 01:18)

Nevoeiro cerrado com 8.7ºc.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia, aguaceiros fracos

*Temp. 9.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo
 1.0 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

Boas, agora  bem *3.0 mm* e *10.4ºC*


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2013 às 11:26)

fraca acumulados até ao momento 2.2mm
Temperatura actual 7.5ºC e 74%hr


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Chuva e 9,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2013 às 13:18)

Continua a  ,*6.2mm* e *12.4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2013 às 15:15)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 8.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Por Bragança chuva e *10,5ºC*

Já recolhi até agora *4,1mm*

A mínima foi de 6,8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Ora, pois bem, por aqui já se assiste ao final da chuva e ao vento intenso que se tem vindo a sentir! Mais uma vez está a ser descartada a hipótese de queda de neve para o Caramulo acima dos 800 metros, tal como o IPMA dissera.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2013 às 17:05)

Por Bragança o céu já começou a descobrir e a temperatura a cair... *6,9ºC* actuais

A máxima foi de 10,8ºC

No total esta frente deixou *5,3mm*...


----------



## mborgespires (27 Jan 2013 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.
Em Mirandela, 8,8ºC de sensação térmica com velocidade do vento de 12,8 km/h e HR de 60%. Rajadas de 13,3 km/h. Direcção do vento NNE. 1012 pHa.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 17:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ora, pois bem, por aqui já se assiste ao final da chuva e ao vento intenso que se tem vindo a sentir! Mais uma vez está a ser descartada a hipótese de queda de neve para o Caramulo acima dos 800 metros, tal como o IPMA dissera.



Se bem que a noite pode ainda prometer alguma chuva...


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2013 às 20:53)

boas... por gouveia o dia foi de chuva sÃ³ parando ao meio da tarde, com algumas abertas...     

atualmente ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, ceu pouco nublado, o vento sopra faco e sigo com 5.1C


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Temperatura actual 6.5ºC e 51%hr
 acumulada hoje 12.2mm


----------



## srr (27 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Valei 5,5mm.

Já deu pros Ribeiros mais renitentos finalmente começarem a correr.

Pena que agora não venha mais. Vao deixar correr rapidamente.

Outro Sinal de que finalmente as barragens estão a produzir bem...é a C.Termoelectrica em stanby


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas... por gouveia o dia foi de chuva sÃ³ parando ao meio da tarde, com algumas abertas...
> 
> atualmente ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, ceu pouco nublado, o vento sopra faco e sigo com 5.1C



Que estranho, como é que Santa Comba Dão, estando mais a Sul que Tondela e com altitude semelhantes pode ter temperaturas mais baixas? Eu registo nos meus termómetros aqui neste momento 7.9º. São dados de uma estação meteorológica La Crosse Technology ws9135. Pode não ser das melhores estações mas penso que está a fazer medições corretas, até porque possuo outro termómetro com uma sonda para o exterior que indica a mesma temperatura. Fiquei agora muito confuso, que fator climático é que poderá estar a influenciar a temperatura?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Boas,hoje o dia foi passado na capital Lisboa ,pela manhã ainda passei por alguma chuva na viagem,mas fraca,pelo meio tarde abriu e passou a céu limpo como está por aqui neste momento,a temperatura a descer,com 4.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que estranho, como é que Santa Comba Dão, estando mais a Sul que Tondela e com altitude semelhantes pode ter temperaturas mais baixas? Eu registo nos meus termómetros aqui neste momento 7.9º. São dados de uma estação meteorológica La Crosse Technology ws9135. Pode não ser das melhores estações mas penso que está a fazer medições corretas, até porque possuo outro termómetro com uma sonda para o exterior que indica a mesma temperatura. Fiquei agora muito confuso, que fator climático é que poderá estar a influenciar a temperatura?



Boas, embora nunca tenha estado em ambos os locais,interessei-me  pela questão. Fui ao google earth, e reparei que  Santa Comba Dão encontra-se num local baixo em relação á altitude(superior) das áreas circundantes, ou seja, irão ocorrer Inversões térmicas/acumulação de ar frio, ao contrario de Tondela. Posso estar errado, mas julgo que esse factor explicará essas mesmas diferenças de temperatura entre esse dois locais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, embora nunca tenha estado em ambos os locais,interessei-me  pela questão. Fui ao google earth, e reparei que  Santa Comba Dão encontra-se num local baixo em relação á altitude(superior) das áreas circundantes, ou seja, irão ocorrer Inversões térmicas/acumulação de ar frio, ao contrario de Tondela. Posso estar errado, mas julgo que esse factor explicará essas mesmas diferenças de temperatura entre esse dois locais.



Então os locais baixos acumulam mais frio que os mais altos? Eu estou a pensar na altitude comparadamente às serras, onde é precisamente ao contrário e quanto mais alto é um sítio mais baixas são as temperaturas. Então mas como é que essa acumulação de ar frio ocorre?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então os locais baixos acumulam mais frio que os mais altos? Eu estou a pensar na altitude comparadamente às serras, onde é precisamente ao contrário e quanto mais alto é um sítio mais baixas são as temperaturas. Então mas como é que essa acumulação de ar frio ocorre?



Normalmente, de dia,os topos estão mais frescos que os vales, mas á noite acontece o contrario, daí o termo inversão térmica.Tendo em conta que o ar frio é mais pesado este drena pelas encostas e acumula-se nos fundos de vale.O factor vento é importante, pois,  nos vales/locais abrigados o vento sopra fraco ou mesmo nulo,possibilitando assim, o habitual arrefecimento acentuado.Depois existem sempre algumas condicionantes no que diz respeito, a inclinação das encostas, se está ou não completamente cercado por colinas de altitude superior, a exposição das encostas etc. É um fenomeno interessante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Normalmente, de dia,os topos estão mais frescos que os vales, mas á noite acontece o contrario, daí o termo inversão térmica.Tendo em conta que o ar frio é mais pesado este drena pelas encostas e acumula-se nos fundos de vale.O factor vento é importante, pois,  nos vales/locais abrigados o vento sopra fraco ou mesmo nulo,possibilitando assim, o habitual arrefecimento acentuado.Depois existem sempre algumas condicionantes no que diz respeito, a inclinação das enconstas, se está ou não completamente cercado por colinas de altitude superior, a exposição das enconstas etc. É um fenomeno interessante.



Ok, desde já lhe agradeço a explicação!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ok, desde já lhe agradeço a explicação!



Na boa, se tiveres interessado, tens aqui um estudo feito na região de Oeiras, sobre a temática, acumulação de ar frio.

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1995-5960/5960_09.pdf


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ok, desde já lhe agradeço a explicação!



Mas estava ainda a pensar, peço desculpa se estou a ser muito chato consigo, pois não é essa a minha intenção. Tondela é ao lado da encosta sotavento da serra do Caramulo, pela sua explicação, leva-me a dizer que uma vez que Tondela é mais alta que Santa Comba Dão, Tondela recebe mais depressa o tal ar frio proveniente do Caramulo. Já Santa Comba Dão, estando mais baixa, demora mais tempo a receber o ar frio... Estarei errado?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas estava ainda a pensar, peço desculpa se estou a ser muito chato consigo, pois não é essa a minha intenção. Tondela é ao lado da encosta sotavento da serra do Caramulo, pela sua explicação, leva-me a dizer que uma vez que Tondela é mais alta que Santa Comba Dão, Tondela recebe mais depressa o tal ar frio proveniente do Caramulo. Já Santa Comba Dão, estando mais baixa, demora mais tempo a receber o ar frio... Estarei errado?



A meu ver, o ar frio gerado nos topos do Caramulo, não chegará a Tondela, pois junto a base da encosta existe um vale onde estão inúmeras aldeias,Cortiçada,Muceres,Povoa,e o ar frio tende a ficar retido nesse vale.
É melhor pararmos, dado que este tópico não é o mais adequado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> A meu ver, o ar frio gerado nos topos do Caramulo, não chegará a Tondela, pois junto a base da encosta existe um vale onde estão inúmeras aldeias,Cortiçada,Muceres,Povoa,e o ar frio tende a ficar retido nesse vale.
> É melhor pararmos, dado que este tópico não é o mais adequado.



Ok, entretanto talvez eu publique a dúvida no espaço da Aprendizagem e palavrões. Obrigado pela atenção!


----------



## mborgespires (28 Jan 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia!
Por aqui: 4,3ºC
80% HR
1023 hPa
Nublado sem vento


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2013 às 09:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ok, entretanto talvez eu publique a dÃºvida no espaÃ§o da Aprendizagem e palavrÃµes. Obrigado pela atenÃ§Ã£o!



bom dia!!! 

bem eu tambem nao precebo muito bem essas questoes de temperatura... eu moro num predio e tenho o sensor e apenas o de temperatura no jardim nas trazeiras... ja que o condominio nao me deixa montar o resto... Ã© uma zona alta mas abrigada, o rio passa a uns 150 metros, antes atÃ© tenho o IP3 a uns 50 metros do meu predio... so a nortada e


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2013 às 09:30)

e os ventos de leste Ã© k atigem diretamente o predio... penso que o rio tenha influencia, levo com a nevoeirada toda do rio, o que nao deixa cair a geada... ainda abocado, as 7:30 estava 0.2Â°C nevoeiro cerrado sem vento nem geada...  
Escrevi isto atravez de telemovel desculpem algum erro e tambem os acentos... 

Atuais:  estou no trabalho, o nevoeiro continua mas ja leve, o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e devem estar uns 2Â°-3Â°C...


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2013 às 09:32)

Céu nublado e vento nulo 
Temperatura actual 3.7ºC e 68%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 2.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Boas,depois de uma manhã algo fria e nublada por nuvens altas,neste momento céu limpo e sol quentinho ,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2013 às 19:43)

Boa noite!

Dia com céu pouco nublado e algum sol em Bragança. 

Neste momento a temperatura vai descendo, por agora 5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2013 às 20:12)

boas

dia de sol quentinho, apesar do frio de manhã, houve algumas nuvens, não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 
0.2ºC de minima
8.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Boas,tudo calmo com ambiente a ficar ,com 4.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jan 2013 às 10:49)

boas... manha de algun nevoeiro, sobre o rio... nao ha vento... devem estar uns 5 a 6 graus...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

hoje isto está murcho neste seguimento  

tarde igualmente de sol, com algumas nuvens altas. 

temperaturas: 

2.0ºC de minima
11.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

Boas,manhã fresca...tarde com ambiente agradavél ,tudo calmo sem vento,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2013 às 12:31)

boas... 
manha de ceu pouco nublado, com algun nevoeiro nas zonas baixas... 
atualmente o ceu esta a ficar nublado nao ha vento e devem estar uns 9, 10 graus...


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

Boa tarde!

Dia enfadonho de céu encoberto em Bragança, por agora 11.5ºC na estação do Z13.


----------



## Defender (30 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Boa noite

Vou passar o fim de semana do Carnaval por Pitoes das Junias e Bragança.

Ainda existe neve por essa zona? 

Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Boa noite , pela serra mais um dia ameno com algum vento a soprar fraco a bonançoso . sigo com 5.9º.


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

Defender disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Vou passar o fim de semana do Carnaval por Pitoes das Junias e Bragança.
> 
> ...



Só se for nas serras , mas duvido ainda hoje estive a olhar para a Serra da Estela e praticamente não se vislumbra neve .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

tarde de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 
não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

2.0ºC de minima
11.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e subida de temperatura...fixe ,na rua com 7.4ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2013 às 00:18)

Defender disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Vou passar o fim de semana do Carnaval por Pitoes das Junias e Bragança.
> 
> ...



Aqui na zona de Bragança neste momento já não há neve, nem na Serra da Nogueira nem na Serra de Montesinho, e muito menos na cidade. Aqui perto de Bragança talvez por essa altura ainda haja neve nas serras espanholas da região de Sanabria, não fica muito longe e vale bem a pena a visita com ou sem neve.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Boas,
temperatura atual em Lamego  8
neve, pelo que já vi em modelos, parece que nem sombras, durante o mês de fevereiro, vai ser quase sempre sol, sol e sol, com algum frio
não há vento na rua


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

boas... 
manha de ceu pouco nublado e sem vento... houve nevoeiro ate as 10h...  devem estar uns 10 a 12 graus...


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2013 às 13:57)

Manha de nevoeiro agora já com sol
Temperatura actual 16.1ºC e 36%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 2.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente do melhor na rua ,com 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

Boas,depois de um belo dia de sol ,neste momento o ambiente na rua já se vai sentindo para o fresco,com 11.1ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

Boa noite!

Dia sem interesse em termos meteorologicos, o céu esteve quase sempre muito nublado e não ocorreu precipitação. 

A temperatura tem estado alta para o mês em que nos encontramos, por agora ainda uns escaldantes 11ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

Boa noite , pela serra mais um dia ameno com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 15ºc e os 16ºc com total ausencia de vento , parece primavera , ao fim do dia um bonito por do sol , pena nãi trazer a maquina .
Sigo com 7.9º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2013 às 21:24)

Boa noite! As temperaturas por aqui estão muito altas , hoje a temperatura atingiu os 18ºc, uma autentica temperatura primaveril ! É desta que posso dizer adeus à neve! Não houve ocorrência de vento, e até andou um incêndio por estes lados! Bom, por agora sigo com 8.9º c, com o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Temperatura actual 10.7ºC 
Dados de hoje: 2.4ºC / 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Boas,por aqui se acaba o mês...com uma noite calma e húmida ,com 8.3ºC.


----------

